#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Тхеравада для трезвомыслящих рационалистов?

## Ондрий

Я чувствую, что тхеравадины очень зря стараются представить эту систему для трезвомыслящих рационалистов. Очень странная постановка вопроса. Это такая же религия как и махаяна и по данному признаку их разделять весьма сомнительно. В тхераваде никак не меньше элементов веры чем где бы то ни было, невзирая на то, что местные представители именно этот пункт определяют для себя (и активно пиарят) как причину для увлечения тхеравадой. "в тхераваде меньше надо верить" - просто ничем не обоснованный пиар.

----------

Alex (08.10.2012), Lungrig (09.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (08.10.2012), Аньезка (09.10.2012), Еше Нинбо (09.10.2012), Кузьмич (09.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> "в тхераваде меньше надо верить" - просто ничем не обоснованный пиар.


Меньше. Хотя бы по той причине, что тхеравадину нужно верить только в идеи тхеравады, а махаянисту ещё и прошивку праджняпарамитой и прочими методами-упаями.

----------

Al Tolstykh (08.10.2012), Bob (09.10.2012), Epihod (08.10.2012), Eugeny (08.10.2012), Petrov (11.10.2012), Zom (08.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Егор Т (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Карло (09.10.2012), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Мира Смирнова (17.07.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (13.10.2014), Михаил Угамов (08.10.2012), Сергей Хос (08.10.2012), Сергей Ч (08.10.2012), Фил (09.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Меньше. Хотя бы по той причине, что тхеравадину нужно верить только в идеи тхеравады, а махаянисту ещё и прошивку праджняпарамитой и прочими методами-упаями.


Вы как считали?  :Smilie: ) По каждому мифическому и/или недоказательному постулату в обеих системах?  :Smilie: . 

Фраза "а махаянисту ещё и прошивку праджняпарамитой" вообще какой-то сюр. Топпер - праджняпарамита  это тоже "идеи" махаяны, ка кни странно ))))). Вы как-то вот взяли и пол-махаяны отрезали и наделили их не-идеями. )))
Давайте от тхеравады винаю или сутру отпилим и скажем - это вот идеи тхеравады, а это вот прошивка такая..

Впрочем, пустое это. Вера что в тхераваде меньше надо верить = тоже вера.  :Wink: 

З.Ы. простите, извините, это я так - размяться решил, следуя тхеравадинской традиции - открываем любую тему, все равно какую, и бодаемся - чья традиция круче ))))..

----------

Еше Нинбо (09.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы как считали? ) По каждому мифическому и/или недоказательному постулату в обеих системах? .


По очень простому: махаяна признаёт тхеравадинские источники? Признаёт. Здесь 1:1. Количество веры - одинаковое.
Тхеравада признаёт махаянские источники? Не признаёт. Здесь количество веры 1:0 в пользу махаяны. Итого 2:1 по вере у махаяны.



> Фраза "а махаянисту ещё и прошивку праджняпарамитой" вообще какой-то сюр.


Это не сюр. 
Вам сначала нужно, как и нам поверить в то, что Будда просветлённый и в прочие Ниббаны. А потом ещё и обновить прошивку приняв идею о том, что Будда - и не Будда вовсе, а нирманокая и в Ниббану то он не уходил, и не рождался даже, как принц, а просто разыгрывал спектакль для зрителя и в пр. дополнения ещё нужно верить.

----------

Al Tolstykh (08.10.2012), AlexТ (08.10.2012), Bob (09.10.2012), Eugeny (08.10.2012), Petrov (11.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Егор Т (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Карло (09.10.2012), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (08.10.2012), Сергей Ч (08.10.2012), Тао (11.10.2012), Фил (09.10.2012)

----------


## Пиррон

> Вы как считали? ) По каждому мифическому и/или недоказательному постулату в обеих системах? . 
> 
> Фраза "а махаянисту ещё и прошивку праджняпарамитой" вообще какой-то сюр. Топпер - праджняпарамита  это тоже "идеи" махаяны, ка кни странно ))))). Вы как-то вот взяли и пол-махаяны отрезали и наделили их не-идеями. )))
> Давайте от тхеравады винаю или сутру отпилим и скажем - это вот идеи тхеравады, а это вот прошивка такая..
> 
> Впрочем, пустое это. Вера что в тхераваде меньше надо верить = тоже вера. 
> 
> З.Ы. простите, извините, это я так - размяться решил, следуя тхеравадинской традиции - открываем любую тему, все равно какую, и бодаемся - чья традиция круче ))))..


Тхеравадин, насколько я понял, исходит из двух предпосылок. Первая: исторический будда Шакьямуни достиг пробуждения. Вторая: наиболее адекватно его учение отображено в древнейшем пласте буддийских текстов - Палийском каноне. Первая предпосылка требует веры, хотя и находит определенную рациональную поддержку в самом учении Будды. Вторая предпосылка, в общем-то, разделяется большинством религиоведов.У махаянистов предпосылок, которые нужно принимать на веру, по-моему, побольше.

----------

Bob (09.10.2012), Eugeny (08.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Егор Т (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Максимилианус (09.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (08.10.2012), Сергей Ч (08.10.2012), Топпер- (08.10.2012), Фил (09.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> У махаянистов предпосылок, которые нужно принимать на веру, по-моему, побольше.


Еще раз - в каких попугаях мерилось? 


"исторический будда Шакьямуни достиг пробуждения" - уже одно это требует веры. 4 БИ - тоже (на начальном этапе).

----------

Еше Нинбо (09.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> По очень простому: махаяна признаёт тхеравадинские источники? Признаёт. Здесь 1:1. Количество веры - одинаковое.
> Тхеравада признаёт махаянские источники? Не признаёт. Здесь количество веры 1:0 в пользу махаяны. Итого 2:1 по вере у махаяны.


Не так считаем. Шравакаяна для Махаяны не требуется для прохождения пути. Тут не надо складывать. Признавать - приезнается. Но основные постулаты либо совпадают с точностью до мм., либо отличаются трактовкой.




> Это не сюр. 
> Вам сначала нужно, как и нам поверить в то, что Будда просветлённый и в прочие Ниббаны. А потом ещё и обновить прошивку приняв идею о том, что Будда - и не Будда вовсе, а нирманокая и в Ниббану то он не уходил, и не рождался даже, как принц, а просто разыгрывал спектакль для зрителя и в пр. дополнения ещё нужно верить.


Не правильно. Разделение совершенно произвольное. Будда - пробужденный и т.д. - ок. Просто у нас изначально иная трактовка того же самого. 

Тут не работает уравнение шраваки+спектакль=Махаяна. Это очень странный вывод. 

*Если бы не было шравакаяны, ну вот вооообще не было бы, Махаяна никоим образом бы не пострадала ни доктринально, ни текстуально.* 

ПК признается нами *просто в силу 4х печатей*, но с иными трактовками, целями и практиками, которые не требуется проходить бодхисаттве для обретения бодхи.

----------

Ostap (09.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не так считаем. Шравакаяна для Махаяны не требуется для прохождения пути. Тут не надо складывать. Признавать - приезнается. Но основные постулаты либо совпадают с точностью до мм., либо отличаются трактовкой.


А как же путь низшей и средней личностей? 



> *Если бы не было шравакаяны, ну вот вооообще не было бы, Махаяна никоим образом бы не пострадала ни доктринально, ни текстуально.*


И тхеравада бы не пострадала, если бы не было махаяны. Но махаяна так или иначе считает ПК словом Будды. Вот в чём дело. И Архатов признаёт.

----------

Kit (08.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Тао (11.10.2012), Федор Ф (08.10.2012), Фил (09.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

Разбудите меня, пожалуйста, когда начнется серия про ваджраяно-шайва-шактизм.

----------

Aion (08.10.2012), PampKin Head (09.10.2012), Raudex (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (10.10.2012), Сергей Хос (08.10.2012), Фил (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Разбудите меня, пожалуйста, когда начнется серия про ваджраяно-шайва-шактизм.


Мне лень, поэтому не начнется.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Пема Ванчук (10.10.2012), Фил (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

Тогда я пошел спать.

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> А как же путь низшей и средней личностей?


Это определяется мотивацией, а не системой традиционных текстов и практик. У тибетцев ПК не присутствует, что не мешает им полноценно практиковать.



> И тхеравада бы не пострадала, если бы не было махаяны. Но махаяна так или иначе считает ПК словом Будды. Вот в чём дело. И Архатов признаёт.


Топпер, при всем моем уважении, включите логику плиииз. Еще раз - признают != сами практикуют. Я же выше написал. Это параллельный путь, не практикуемый махаянистами и тантриками.

----------


## Ондрий

Сразу предупреждаю палладинов = эту ветку Модератор переместил в раздел тхеравады. Потому возмущаться не стОит, что крамола в вашем разделе.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сразу предупреждаю палладинов = эту ветку Модератор переместил в раздел тхеравады. Потому возмущаться не стОит, что крамола в вашем разделе.


Надеюсь обойдётся без обычного холивара. И без взаимных наездов. А то придется вспоминать четыре свойства из праджня-парамиты. Еще их иногда называют печатями

----------

Пема Дролкар (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

как раз по теме анекдот

как человек религиозный - я верю, что Иисус ходил по во воде
как прагматик, я понимаю что это было зимой

----------

PampKin Head (09.10.2012), Sadhak (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.10.2012), Дхармананда (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012), Юй Кан (09.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Сразу предупреждаю палладинов = эту ветку Модератор переместил в раздел тхеравады. Потому возмущаться не стОит, что крамола в вашем разделе.


Вы начали эту тему критикуя Тхераваду а потом возмущаетесь когда Тхеравадины вам правильно отвечают.

В Махаяне (с появлением новых сутр) больше веры хоть в то что было 3 поворота колеса учения а не один.

----------

Bob (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (09.10.2012), Сергей Ч (09.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012), Федор Ф (09.10.2012), Фил (09.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

началось.

во-первых вам по-русски объяснили тут, там где З.Ы., что это полушутка. Полу-, чтобы вы прочувствовали это на примере, как любую тему сводить к перетягиванию удава  :Smilie: ))
во-вторых все свои возмущения адресуйте к Модератору - он перенес тему в этот раздел. После такого не красивого поступка, обсуждать я тут ничего не буду.

"В Махаяне (с появлением новых сутр) больше веры хоть в то что было 3 поворота колеса учения а не один.".. бугога!! 3 раза надо верить! дада!! Круговая, подумал Штирлиц )))

удачи.

----------

Ostap (09.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это определяется мотивацией, а не системой традиционных текстов и практик. У тибетцев ПК не присутствует, что не мешает им полноценно практиковать.


Ещё раз: тем не менее, если спросить у них насчёт ПК, хоть на этом форуме, они все единогласно скажут, что ПК - слово Будды. А это хотите - не хотите подразумевает авторитетность этих текстов.



> Топпер, при всем моем уважении, включите логику плиииз. Еще раз - признают != сами практикуют. Я же выше написал. Это параллельный путь, не практикуемый махаянистами и тантриками.


Если бы это был параллельный путь, вопросов бы не было. Однако для махаяны это хинаяна. В том смысле, что это базис. Воззрение низшей и средней личности.
Вот если бы к тхераваде относились, как к христианству, т.е. считали бы это внешним учением, тогда бы можно было говорить, что для ваджраяны её положения не важны.

----------

Bob (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Егор Т (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (09.10.2012), Сергей Хос (09.10.2012), Сергей Ч (09.10.2012), Федор Ф (09.10.2012), Фил (09.10.2012)

----------


## Shus

> ......Это такая же религия как и махаяна и по данному признаку их разделять весьма сомнительно. .......


С точки зрения истории и архелогии - совсем не сомнительно.
Если вернуться на историческую границу тхеравада-махаяна (1-2 века н.э.) и двигаясь по хронологии вперед до 8 века (появления тантризма) смотреть на все аспекты изменений в буддизме (в т.ч. культовые сооружения и культовые практики), то очень хорошо видно как атеистическое и аниконическое почитание Учения и Учителя превратилось в храмовое поклонение сначала божеству, а за тем и божествам - т.е в религию. Здесь же - появление первых храмов "нового" (ставшим впоследствии индуистским) образца.

----------

AlexТ (09.10.2012), Bob (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012), Фил (09.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

На самом деле все довольно хорошо видно, если заменить "замыленную" оппозицию тхеравада -> махаяна на какую-нибудь другую. 

Что, разве иудаизм более логичен и рационалистичен, чем христианство, раз иудеи верят только в Танах, а христиане еще и в Новый Завет? А ислам менее рационалистичен, чем иудаизм, но более — чем христианство (хотя тут сложно подсчитать, поскольку мусульмане, кроме Корана, верят еще в Тору и Евангелие, но считают их искаженными, а настоящих типа не сохранилось). 

Или вот еще: Х верит, что дождь посылает гигантский гномик, живущий в небесном надувном дворце, на крыше которого обитает черепаха, слезы которой и образуют дождь. А Y, кроме того, верит, что если черепаху покормить волшебным сельдереем, который охраняет гигантский саблезубый хомяк, засыпающий только на новолуние, то ее слезы превратятся в море невидимой гигроскопической ваты, которая высушит дождь и лужи. Мировоззрение X, конечно же, более научно, чем мировоззрение Y.

----------

Neroli (09.10.2012), Ostap (09.10.2012), Аурум (09.10.2012), Беня (01.03.2013), Вантус (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Владимир Баскаков (09.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (09.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Тао (11.10.2012), Фил (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С точки зрения истории и архелогии - совсем не сомнительно.
> Если вернуться на историческую границу тхеравада-махаяна (1-2 века н.э.) и двигаясь по хронологии вперед до 8 века (появления тантризма) смотреть на все аспекты изменений в буддизме (в т.ч. культовые сооружения и культовые практики), то очень хорошо видно как атеистическое и аниконическое почитание Учения и Учителя превратилось в храмовое поклонение сначала божеству, а за тем и божествам - т.е в религию. Здесь же - появление первых храмов "нового" (ставшим впоследствии индуистским) образца.


Первые сутры махаяны датируются не 1-2 веками, а несколько более ранним периодом... с исторической точки зрения. Разговор об этом здесь на БФ уже был. Тантризм... вы упоминаете только тантризм, привнесенный в Тибет. Было бы смешно считать, что учение мгновенно появилось в Индии и было принесено сразу в Тибет. Вдобавок многие тексты в разделе тантр являются сутрами. Поэтому утверждение про 7-8 век в общем-то не особо подтверждается. Так что исторически всё было несколько раньше. Или Википедии начитались?  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (09.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Первые сутры махаяны датируются не 1-2 веками... Разговор об этом здесь на БФ уже был....  Было бы смешно считать..... Вдобавок многие тексты в разделе тантр являются сутрами.... Поэтому утверждение про 7-8 век в общем-то не особо подтверждается..... Википедии начитались?


Я много чего начитался и да и был в многих из тех мест, поэтому пишу то, что знаю. Смею Вас заверить, что храмов, пещер, статуй и фресок, построенных из сутр я не видел. Зато видел самые ранние махаянистские и тантрические образы (хорошо описанные и датированные).

P.S. Можете конечно написать свою историю буддизма, тем более свой собственный стиль изложения похоже у Вас уже имеется :Smilie: .

----------

Bob (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я много чего начитался и да и был в многих из тех мест, поэтому пишу то, что знаю. Смею Вас заверить, что храмов, пещер, статуй и фресок, построенных из сутр я не видел. Зато видел самые ранние махаянистские и тантрические образы (хорошо описанные и датированные).
> P.S. Можете конечно написать свою историю буддизма, тем более свой собственный стиль изложения похоже у Вас уже имеется.


Вообще-то "моя версия" основана как раз на исследованиях. В том числе исследованиях текстовых источников. И то, что видели своими глазами или начитались... это ваш опыт. он может частично совпадать с исследованиями, а может и нет. Фразы "начитались" и "много где побывали и видели" - хорошим аргументом не являются.

----------


## Neroli

Alex, ты гуманитарий.

----------

Alex (09.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Первые сутры махаяны датируются не 1-2 веками, а несколько более ранним периодом... с исторической точки зрения. Разговор об этом здесь на БФ уже был. Тантризм... вы упоминаете только тантризм, привнесенный в Тибет. Было бы смешно считать, что учение мгновенно появилось в Индии и было принесено сразу в Тибет. Вдобавок многие тексты в разделе тантр являются сутрами. Поэтому утверждение про 7-8 век в общем-то не особо подтверждается. Так что исторически всё было несколько раньше. Или Википедии начитались?



Но Вы же не будете спорить, что сутры Махаяны - это более поздние буддийские тексты, чем то, что отражено в Палийских Никаях и Китайских Агамах, т.е. те сутты и сутры, которые есть  в Палийском каноне, в Санскритском, и даже в Тибетском? В раннем буддизме не было разделения на школы, т.е. Дхамма-Виная была одна. Но позже стали появляться споры.. Первые споры касались правильности ряда практик монашеского устава - Винаи, которые стали осуществлять некоторые монахи в центральной Индии. Спор возник вокруг 10 пунктов. Некоторые из них были незначительными (как, например, допущение держать соль в рожке), а другие были более значимыми (например, возможность принимать как подаяние золото и серебро). Чтобы разрешить эти споры в городе Весали был созван Второй Буддийский Собор. Хотя на Втором Соборе правильной официально была признана точка зрения тех монахов, которые отказывались соглашаться с новыми практиками и защищали старую версию Винаи, всё же большое число монахов продолжили придерживаться новых практик и стали известны как Махасангхики. Хотя она и называлась Махасангхикой, но названия Махаяна тогда ещё не существовало. На втором соборе обсуждались только вопросы, касающиеся Винаи, а в отношении Дхаммы никаких разногласий не отмечалось.

----------

AlexТ (09.10.2012), Bob (09.10.2012), Kit (09.10.2012), Zom (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (09.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012), Федор Ф (09.10.2012)

----------


## До

> Первые споры касались правильности ряда практик монашеского устава - Винаи, которые стали осуществлять некоторые монахи в центральной Индии. Спор возник вокруг 10 пунктов. Некоторые из них были незначительными (как, например, допущение держать соль в рожке), а другие были более значимыми (например, возможность принимать как подаяние золото и серебро). Чтобы разрешить эти споры в городе Весали был созван Второй Буддийский Собор. Хотя на Втором Соборе правильной официально была признана точка зрения тех монахов, которые отказывались соглашаться с новыми практиками и защищали старую версию Винаи, всё же большое число монахов продолжили придерживаться новых практик и стали известны как Махасангхики.


Рекомендую ознакомиться с "Mahasamghika Origins: The Beginnings of Buddhist Sectarianism"; Charles Prebish and Janice J. Nattier. History of Religions, 16, 3 (February, 1977), 237-272.

----------


## Топпер

> Что, разве иудаизм более логичен и рационалистичен, чем христианство, раз иудеи верят только в Танах, а христиане еще и в Новый Завет?


Конечно. 
Христиане Танах правильно трактовать не могут. 



> Или вот еще: Х верит, что дождь посылает гигантский гномик, живущий в небесном надувном дворце, на крыше которого обитает черепаха, слезы которой и образуют дождь. А Y, кроме того, верит, что если черепаху покормить волшебным сельдереем, который охраняет гигантский саблезубый хомяк, засыпающий только на новолуние, то ее слезы превратятся в море невидимой гигроскопической ваты, которая высушит дождь и лужи. Мировоззрение X, конечно же, более научно, чем мировоззрение Y.


Скажем так: мировоззрение Y не научно не только с т.з. науки, но и с т.з. X

----------

Zom (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Первые сутры махаяны датируются не 1-2 веками, а несколько более ранним периодом... с исторической точки зрения. Разговор об этом здесь на БФ уже был. Тантризм... вы упоминаете только тантризм, привнесенный в Тибет. Было бы смешно считать, что учение мгновенно появилось в Индии и было принесено сразу в Тибет. Вдобавок многие тексты в разделе тантр являются сутрами. Поэтому утверждение про 7-8 век в общем-то не особо подтверждается. Так что исторически всё было несколько раньше. Или Википедии начитались?


Это чем-либо можно подтвердить? Что всё было несколько раньше. Или это очередные преположения?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Товарищи, а что вы вообще знаете друг о друге и почему у каждого из нас есть особое доверие к какой-то традиции? Такие споры всегда забавны, потому что собака искренне удивляется, почему кролик не есть предложенное мясо, а кролик удивляется, что ее воротит от травы.

Топпер. Я скажу, откуда возникла моя вера. Она возникла исключительно на личной жесткой логичной и предельно здравомыслящей проверке того, что мне говорили мои учителя, на применении в жизни услышенного и на получении результата в практике - при лучшем контроле ума, меньшей страдательности и прочем. То, что у меня хорошо работает зрительно-пространственное воображение и при этом - женская форма, которая выражается в поддержке других любовью и теплом - может поэтому и такая традиция. 

Мне вся Ваджраяна представляется себе исключительно естесственным ДЛЯ МЕНЯ методом - все вышло совершенно не в силу веры, хотя я все как следует проверила, а просто я сразу ЗНАЛА - что это - МОЕ. Точка. Я иначе себе и не мыслю моего развития в буддизме. Причем, насколько мне теперь позволяют судить об этом знания о карме, - у меня были все предпосылки и встретить этот метод, и учителей. Я даже ничего особенно и не выбирала - все образовалось САМО :Smilie: 

У Вас, думаю, вера возникла на основе такого же подхода - что толку судить о том, кто должен больше верить. Всем БЕЗ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЯ надо верить так, чтобы вера стала СИЛОЙ. 

У кого-то больше предрасположенность к такому методу - у кого-то к другому. Причем, в обоих традициях есть маловерующие и сильноверующие. Разнится только озвученная мотивация, тоесть, акцент в ней - стать Буддой просто или стать буддой на благо всех существ. Может, кто-то может практиковать только при определенной мотивации.? Может, он черпает в ней силы для практики и таким образом уходит из эгоизма, от привязанности к "Я"?

Ну, а дальше.....Просто мне нравится обниматься, а Вам - нет :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> У кого-то больше предрасположенность к такому методу - у кого-то к другому. Причем, в обоих традициях есть маловерующие и сильноверующие. Разнится только озвученная мотивация, тоесть, акцент в ней - стать Буддой просто или стать буддой на благо всех существ. Может, кто-то может практиковать только при определенной мотивации.? Может, он черпает в ней силы для практики и таким образом уходит из эгоизма, от привязанности к "Я"?


Различие скорее в том, что у одних более критичный ум, у других менее. Одни готовы принимать за истину в последней инстанции книги и лекции учителей, а вторые ищут подтверждение в словах Будды. Одни готовы воспринимать людей через призму гуру-йоги, а другие видят в этом ошибку.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Карло (10.10.2012), Мира Смирнова (17.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Пема, вопрос-то не в том, какая традиция лучше, а в том, какая истиннее. По большому счету, нам ведь истина важна, а не традиция, как таковая (мне, во всяком случае), потому что неправильные взгляды известно куда ведут. Заблуждаться не хочется. 
А если это не так, если мы выбираем то, что нам нравится и нам подходит, то любая традиция превращается просто в хобби, только и всего.

----------

Zom (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Карло (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это чем-либо можно подтвердить? Что всё было несколько раньше. Или это очередные преположения?


Топпер. Вообще немного стрёмно в очередной раз поднимать поднимать труды буддологов, на которых ссылается Андросов. Тем более что обо всём этом уже был разговор какое-то время назад. Стрёмно не по тому, что приходится их заново перечитывать, а потому что приходится отвечать на вопрос, основанный на нетерпимости к другим мнениям. Ответ приводился не раз на этом форуме.

Но даже если верить такому источнику как Википедия, то для тантр указываются более ранние сроки, чем восьмой век. И для сутр махаяны указывается период как минимум от первого века до н.э. до второго или третьего века н.э.
Попробуйте опровергнуть. Варианты - так я слышал, там побывал, то или это видел - как аргументы не принимаются. Также в качестве аргумента не принимается довод на основании веры в избранность тхеравады и ПК. Ну а заодно на основании веры в то, что это единственно истинное направление с единственно истинным каноном.

----------

Pema Sonam (09.10.2012), Еше Нинбо (10.10.2012), Кузьмич (10.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Федор, мы выбираем то, что нам наиболее полезно как метод на данный момент в силу нашей кармической склонности. А истина в этом случае  У КАЖДОГО СВОЯ. И все методы пусты по самобытию. В состоянии Будды они ему все без исключения не нужны.

Поэтому нечего копаться друг в друге. Мы все равно как следует друг друга не поймем. В силу персонального неведенья. Главное, чтобы мы все стремились к Пробуждению изо всех сил - кто как может.

Давайте, обнимемся? :Smilie: 

Да, кстати, а есть в тхераваде практика тонглен?

----------

Кайто Накамура (12.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. Вообще немного стрёмно в очередной раз поднимать поднимать труды буддологов, на которых ссылается Андросов. Тем более что обо всём этом уже был разговор какое-то время назад. Стрёмно не по тому, что приходится их заново перечитывать, а потому что приходится отвечать на вопрос, основанный на нетерпимости к другим мнениям. Ответ приводился не раз на этом форуме.


Удовлетворительного то и не было.



> Но даже если верить такому источнику как Википедия, то для тантр указываются более ранние сроки, чем восьмой век.


С этим, вроде бы, никто и не спорил. Тантры к 9-11 векам закончили своё формирование. А начало где-то с 3 -5 веков.



> И для сутр махаяны указывается период как минимум от первого века до н.э. до второго или третьего века н.э.Попробуйте опровергнуть. 
> Варианты - так я слышал, там побывал, то или это видел - как аргументы не принимаются. Также в качестве аргумента не принимается довод на основании веры в избранность тхеравады и ПК. Ну а заодно на основании веры в то, что это единственно истинное направление с единственно истинным каноном.


Так пока нечего опровергать. Доказательства то их существования в первом веке до н.э. где? Варианты, что так думает Андросов - не принимаются. Подобных мнений у разных буддологов - масса. Но хотелось бы каких-либо материальных подтверждений.

Кроме того, даже если принять срок, например, в рубеж н.э., всё-равно не получится обосновать их существование во времена Соборов.

----------

Zom (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Сергей Ч (09.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Федор, мы выбираем то, что нам наиболее полезно как метод на данный момент в силу нашей кармической склонности. А истина в этом случае  У КАЖДОГО СВОЯ. И все методы пусты по самобытию. В состоянии Будды они ему все без исключения не нужны.


Если у каждого своя, то это уже не истина, а субъективный выбор.



> Да, кстати, а есть в тхераваде практика тонглен?


Есть практика метты. Но вот замены и отчищении в воображении чужих страданий - нет.  Есть пожелание счастья всем живым существам.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Пема, вопрос-то не в том, какая традиция лучше, а в том, какая истиннее.


Как можно определить, какая традиция истиннее, если определяющему неизвестна истина?

----------

Kit (09.10.2012), Mona (10.10.2012), Pedma Kalzang (25.10.2012), Pema Sonam (09.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (09.10.2012), Беня (02.03.2013), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Еше Нинбо (10.10.2012), Кузьмич (10.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если у каждого своя, то это уже не истина, а субъективный выбор.


Мы и делаем чисто субъективный выбор, видя по-своему Три Драгоценности. Тоесть, видим с точки зрения собственного восприятия относительную истину, которой является Путь для каждого на конкретный момент продвижения.

Но у нас есть общее - свободы и блага человеческого рождения - в той или иной степени.

----------

Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Удовлетворительного то и не было.


Точнее - такого, которое бы вам понравилось.




> Так пока нечего опровергать. Доказательства то их существования в первом веке до н.э. где? Варианты, что так думает Андросов - не принимаются. Подобных мнений у разных буддологов - масса. Но хотелось бы каких-либо материальных подтверждений.


В указании на Андросова (а точнее небольшой цитате из его работы) была ссылка на работы другого западного буддолога. Поэтому пассаж "так думает Андросов" - тоже не подходит.




> Кроме того, даже если принять срок, например, в рубеж н.э., всё-равно не получится обосновать их существование во времена Соборов.


См. про предположения, что то что вера не особо является доказательством (сами же потребовали материального подтверждения, хотя раньше настаивали, что подтверждение верой важнее). К слову сказать ПК  в "материальном виде" тоже ведь не сразу сформировался.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (09.10.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Одни готовы принимать за истину в последней инстанции книги и лекции учителей, а вторые ищут подтверждение в словах Будды.


И даже несмотря на то, что слова Будды, несомненно более ценны, чем слова любых учителей, и обязательно нужно сверять, учит ли тот или иной учитель в соответствии с Каноном, или суть того, чему он учит отличается от того, чему учил Будда, все же опираться только на слова Будды - мало. Нужно регулярно практиковать, и наблюдать подтверждения словам Будды в процессе обучения, а также видеть результаты практики, как он сам и заповедовал.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013), Богдан Б (10.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Точнее - такого, которое бы вам понравилось.


я и говорю об этом: удовлетворительного, которое бы базировалось бы на фактах, а не на предположениях и натяжках, не было.



> В указании на Андросова (а точнее небольшой цитате из его работы) была ссылка на работы другого западного буддолога. Поэтому пассаж "так думает Андросов" - тоже не подходит.


Мне не важно Андросов или другой западный буддолог. Вопрос то в том, что это их личные, субъективные мнения не более того.



> См. про предположения, что то что вера не особо является доказательством (сами же потребовали материального подтверждения, хотя раньше настаивали, что подтверждение верой важнее).


Т.е. реальных доказательств нет, как я понимаю?



> К слову сказать ПК  в "материальном виде" тоже ведь не сразу сформировался.


И что? Мне, как тхеравадину, нет нужды доказывать вам, как ваджраянцу, существование ПК от Первого Собора. Потому, как если отрицать и его, тогда мы вообще ничего не оставим в сухом остатке. Тогда при чём здесь Будда?

То, что Палийский Канон был, как минимум, на Третьем Соборе - факт подтверждаемый не только традицией, летописями, но и историческими свидетельствами. Плюс археологией.

----------

Zom (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Я не понимаю в чём спор. С т.з. археологии, истории, лингвистики,  Махаянские сутры более поздние и написанные на более позднем Санскрите. Причём первые сутры, как я читал, ещё идейно не отличались от ПК.  Можно проследить тенденции развития мыслей в самой Махаяне.




> The earliest textual evidence of "Mahāyāna" comes from sūtras originating around the beginning of the common era. Jan Nattier has noted that in some of the earliest Mahāyāna texts such as the Ugraparipṛccha Sūtra use the term "Mahāyāna", yet there is no doctrinal difference between Mahāyāna in this context and the early schools, and that "Mahāyāna" referred rather to the rigorous emulation of Gautama Buddha in the path of a bodhisattva seeking to become a fully enlightened buddha.[7]  wiki

----------

Zom (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, материал, изложенный в тантрах (учения о пранах, нади и бинду) восходит еще к ведам и был известен до рождения Будды. Я уже приводил тут выдержку из Прашна-упанишады. А есть еще упоминания в Bṛhadāraṇyaka Upanishad (6 - 4 вв. до н. э.), в Taittirīya saṃhitā (т.е. в Krishna Yajurveda редакции 7 - 6 вв. до н. э.) и еще кое-где. Также, такие вещи, как тантрическая хома восходят к ведийским образцам. Более того, вики говорит нам:




> Dyczkowski (1988: p. 26) holds that Hāla's Prakrit literature poem, the Gaha Sattasai, is one of the first extant literary references to a kapalika:
> 
>     One of the earliest references to a Kāpālika is found in Hāla's Prakrit poem, the Gāthāsaptaśati (third to fifth century A.D.) in a verse in which the poet describes a young female Kāpālikā who besmears herself with ashes from the funeral pyre of her lover. Varāhamihira (c500-575) refer more than once to the Kāpālikas thus clearly establishing their existence in the sixth century. Indeed, from this time onwards references to Kāpālika ascetics become fairly commonplace in Sanskrit ...


Особо отмечу, что в дошедшей до нас пьесе про капаликов, капалики подозревают именно буддийского монаха, что он украл их капалу.

Также, в садханах описываются биджи определенной формы. Только буквы алфавита "брахми" удовлетворяют описанию, а это значит, что возникновение садхан произошло во времена бытования брахми, т.е. до 5 в. н.э.

----------

Alex (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Но даже если верить такому источнику как Википедия, то для тантр указываются более ранние сроки, чем восьмой век. И для сутр махаяны указывается период как минимум от первого века до н.э. до второго или третьего века н.э.


1. Сначала повторюсь: "Если вернуться на историческую границу тхеравада-махаяна (1-2 века н.э.) и двигаясь по хронологии вперед до 8 века (появления тантризма) смотреть на все аспекты изменений в буддизме (в т.ч. культовые сооружения и культовые практики)".
И еще раз - речь идет о вещественных объектах. 



> Попробуйте опровергнуть. Варианты - так я слышал, там побывал, то или это видел - как аргументы не принимаются.


2. Опровергать и выдвигать будете вы и очень простым способом: расскажите где в Индии находятся тантрические изображения, относящиеся к указываемым Вами периодами.
Со своей стороны - храм 7-8 века. Еще с Буддой Гаутамой в гарбагрихе. Справа - Мамаки.





> Варианты - так я слышал, там побывал, то или это видел - как аргументы не принимаются.


3. Про слышал - это Вы придумали (наверное чтобы меня уязвить :Frown: ). А аргументы можете сейчас и не принимать (со временем разберетесь), факты от этого не изменятся. :Smilie:

----------

Zom (09.10.2012), Богдан Б (10.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пема, вопрос-то не в том, какая традиция лучше, а в том, какая истиннее. По большому счету, нам ведь истина важна, а не традиция, как таковая (мне, во всяком случае), потому что неправильные взгляды известно куда ведут. Заблуждаться не хочется. 
> А если это не так, если мы выбираем то, что нам нравится и нам подходит, то любая традиция превращается просто в хобби, только и всего.


Традиции вообще нет смысла никак сравнивать. Либо традиции приводят к результату, либо нет. Либо последователи достигают окончательной истины, либо нет. 
Не может быть традиция быть истиннее другой. Она либо истинна, либо нет. 
Есть много полезных учений в рамках каждой традиции (в том числе и внешних, небуддийских). Главное, чтобы сама, живая традиция, приводила к освобождению от страданий. 

Фактически, махаяна, как живая традиция, не опирается на палийский канон (она даже и не имеет с ним систематического знакомства). И махаяна, и тхеравада опираются на общий источник - ранний буддизм. Каждая имеет свой опыт поддержки, распространения и сохранения дхармы и сангхи. 

Зачем же их мерять между собой? Значение имеет только этот момент. Прямо сейчас. 
Рассуждения о том, почему я не пошел тем путем, а пошел этим - всего лишь сомнения. Помеха в сосредоточении. 

Нельзя сравнивать веру, что значит больше или меньше? Что значит требуется? Если кто-то верит, что нужно что-то сделать он это делает. 
Заниматься же миссионерством не достигнув результата - значить продавать товар, которым не владеешь. 
Поэтому я против миссионерства. Нужно постичь истину и передавать ее.
Когда кто-то говорит, что махаяна - значит отказаться от постижения - я говорю, что это ошибка. Махаяна - значит отказаться от использования постигнутого. Не уходить в нирвану - значит познать нирвану, но не привязываться к нирване. Нет жажды возникновения, но нет и жажды прекращения. 

Каждая традиция имеет три этапа пути. Внешний, внутренний и тайный. Внешний путь - это следование форме. Внутренний - это следование не форме. Тайный это неследование. 
Это есть в любой традиции. Сначала человек видит сангху, видит монахов, слышит внешние учения (сутры) и пытается понять, что это и зачем ему может быть полезно.
Затем человек проникается какими-то аспектами истины буддизма и принимает прибежище в будде, дхарме и сангхе. Так он вступает на внутренний путь.

И практикуя он обнаруживает то, что выражено в сутрах, и начинает практиковать внеконцептуальное, все лучше узнавая ум, узнавая себя, узнавая жизнь и смерть.
И когда созреют условия он освобождается от всяческой необузданности и ему больше нечего практиковать, нечему больше следовать не к чему стремиться. Ум достиг совершенства. 

Можно это описывать разными способами, но как минимум, нужно понимать, что три поворота колеса это в том числе расширенное толкование трех драгоценностей. Первый поворот - это Будда, это внешний путь. Второй поворот это сангха - внутренний путь. Третий поворот это дхарма - тайный путь. 

Не нужно воспринимать махаяну и учителей махаяны заблудившимися. Махаяна и ваджраяна дают полную и окончательную реализацию учения Будды, которая ни выше, ни ниже реализации, которую дает Тхеравада. 

Можно верить в то, что палийский канон сохранил учение Будды точнее всего. Можно в это не верить. Можно верить в то, что реализовавшие истину Архаты не ошибаются в передаче Дхармы, независимо от слов, передают ли они дословно слова Будды или объясняют своими словами. Не стоит забывать, что в каноне есть сутты, от имени разных Архатов, не только Будды. И нужно помнить, о чем именно следует распросить монаха, заявившего об окончании святой жизни, о завершении работы жизни и смерти. Это не споры и дискуссии, это конкретные вопросы, которые Архат способен ясно и точно разъяснить, в тончайших деталях, поскольку непосредственно постиг взаимообусловленное возникновение, не имеет ни сомнений, ни неведения относительно возникновения всей груды страданий и прекращения всей груды страданий без остатка. 

Если же спорят люди не достигшие окончательной истины, их споры не содержат истины и не могут ее найти. Они могут быть мотивирующими, а могут быть расстраивающими. Можно быть одержимым дискуссиями и спорами, можно разочароваться в них.

И все же единственное свидетельство истины - ее полная реализация. Вне зависимости от метода и способа, от названия традиции или имени учителя. 
Пока окончательная реализация не достигнута - никто не выше и не ниже. Не имеет значения, кто больше начитан или кто больше сделал простираний. Это никак не помогает в окончательной реализации. 
Необходимо засеять зерна правильных взглядов и дождаться всходов правильных намерений. И очень важно, кто засеивает правильные взгляды. Учиться у реализованного мастера - огромное преимущество. Учиться у собственных глаз читающих текст или у собственных ушей слушающих наставления - значит оставаться обманутым глазами и ушами.

Будда все много раз повторил что такое истина и как ее реализовать. Нужно ли знать все, что много раз повторил Будда? Иногда достаточно нескольких слов. Нужных слов. Но в разные моменты могут требоваться разные слова. Поэтому учителя используют состояние ученика, чтобы направить ум к пробуждению. Слова должны достигать самую сердцевину ума - пробуждать правильные намерения, лишь тогда слова становятся правильными взглядами. Вичара и витакка это намерения речи. Не нужно отвергать слова пробужденных, выбирая, кто из них достоин, а кто недостоин. 
Каждая традиция жива, пока достигается высший плод. В тхераваде необходимо достигать правильного внимания и правильного сосредоточения. Есть монахи, которые могут этому научить. 

И только сомнения и неуверенность порождают желание обсуждать другие традиции. Это все потеря драгоценного времени человеческой жизни. Лучше вверить себя будде, дхарме и сангхе и практиковать отбрасывая все сомнения и преграды. 

Федор, Вы пишете "Заблуждаться не хочется". Это опасения, страхи. Вы сохраняете неуверенность, поэтому стараетесь оппонировать, стараетесь доказать, прежде всего себе, что выбрали верный путь, и что аргументы Ваши оппонентов разбиты в пух и прах. Но они все никак не разбиваются, Вы стараетесь их оспорить снова и снова. Значит сомнения и опасения живы и возникают снова и снова. 
Когда Вы что-то знаете точно, Вы не будете тратить много усилий, чтобы убедить каждого, кто этого не знает и заявляет свои версии. Вы можете высказать свое мнение, но Вы не будете опасаться неправильных взглядов и заблуждений.

Все буддийские традиции ведут к постижению истины. Выбирайте ту, которая на данной этапе пути для Вас наиболее приемлема. И не забывайте, что выбрали не потому, что знаете истину, а потому другие могут выбрать другой путь. 

Я скажу больше. Есть много небуддийских путей, которые ведут к истине. Они могут не доводить к ней, но они не ведут в противоположном направлении. Следуя многим традициям можно двигаться в направлении к истине. Главное помнить, что к истине нет особого пути. Истина сопровождает каждое мгновение. Нет ни одного мгновения, ни одного удела сансары, из которого истина была бы недоступна.

Можно двигаться вообще в любом направлении, и это ни приближает к истине, ни удаляет от нее. Истина где-то рядом. Банально, но очень верно. В любой ситуации, как только прекращена жажда, прекращаются и страдания. 

Есть пути, которые помогают постепенно приблизиться к окончательному постижению. Можно тренировать ум, чтобы он созрел для постижения истины. Но это все приближает лишь к способности постижения, но нет никакого движения к истине или от истины.

Я мог бы не писать всего этого. Отметил бы только, что ищущие истину - заблуждаются. Нельзя найти то, что не терял. То что ищет - не может истину обрести. Движение не обретает покой, не вступает в покой и не охватывается покоем, а только прекращается.

----------

Беня (02.03.2013), Богдан Б (10.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Заниматься же миссионерством не достигнув результата - значить продавать товар, которым не владеешь. 
> Поэтому я против миссионерства.


А чем вы здесь занимаетесь, как не миссионерством? Обращением в своё видение.

----------

Raudex (09.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Ох, BTR... Спасибо, что вы потратили время, чтоб так подробно мне все это разъяснить. Но я промолчу в ответ, ладно? Не обижайтесь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А чем вы здесь занимаетесь, как не миссионерством? Обращением в своё видение.


Миссионерство, это значит: "zzzzzz - самый правильный путь, учение Будды, поэтому если Вы хотите постичь буддизм, приходите к нам в общину". 
Высказывать свое мнение от своего лица - не миссионерство. Разница в том, продается ли товар, которым владеет торговец. Есть ли у мудреца истина, о которой он говорит. В наличии ли драгоценность, что нахваливается.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не понимаю в чём спор. С т.з. археологии, истории, лингвистики,  Махаянские сутры более поздние и написанные на более позднем Санскрите. Причём первые сутры, как я читал, ещё идейно не отличались от ПК.  Можно проследить тенденции развития мыслей в самой Махаяне.


Так о том, как раз, чтобы это не признать под тем или иным соусом. Потому, что в противном случае, следующим логическим шагом будет вопрос об наибольшей аутентичности. А ответить на него для себя не все готовы.

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Федор Ф (09.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Миссионерство, это значит: "zzzzzz - самый правильный путь, учение Будды, поэтому если Вы хотите постичь буддизм, приходите к нам в общину". 
> Высказывать свое мнение от своего лица - не миссионерство. Разница в том, продается ли товар, которым владеет торговец. Есть ли у мудреца истина, о которой он говорит. В наличии ли драгоценность, что нахваливается.


Если вы выскаызваете своё мнение, которое считаете более правильным, это уже, в некоторой степени, миссионерство. Вы же хотите, чтобы ваше мнение приняли?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ох, BTR... Спасибо, что вы потратили время, чтоб так подробно мне все это разъяснить. Но я промолчу в ответ, ладно? Не обижайтесь.


Вы бы обиделись?  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (09.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если вы выскаызваете своё мнение, которое считаете более правильным, это уже, в некоторой степени, миссионерство. Вы же хотите, чтобы ваше мнение приняли?


Вполне достаточно, если Вы его прочитали. Но даже в этом нет какой-то особой необходимости. Я не считаю мнения более правильными или менее правильными и не вижу смысла их сравнивать. Нет разницы, проплыл человек 5% реки или 95%. Во всех случаях, кроме 100% - он не доплыл.

----------


## Топпер

> Вполне достаточно, если Вы его прочитали.
>  Но даже в этом нет какой-то особой необходимости. Я не считаю мнения более правильными или менее правильными и не вижу смысла их сравнивать. Нет разницы, проплыл человек 5% реки или 95%. Во всех случаях, кроме 100% - он не доплыл.


А я думаю, что есть разница. Я, извините, не могу поставить на одну доску праведного буддиста и неправедного уголовника.

----------

Zom (09.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Федор Ф (09.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А я думаю, что есть разница. Я, извините, не могу поставить на одну доску праведного буддиста и неправедного уголовника.


И то и другое - ум, возникающий обусловленно, проявляющийся в разных ситуациях. Не уметь различать - это болезнь восприятия. Но не уметь видеть общее - привязанность.

----------


## Топпер

> И то и другое - ум, возникающий обусловленно, проявляющийся в разных ситуациях. Не уметь различать - это болезнь восприятия. Но не уметь видеть общее - привязанность.


Есть разные ситуации. Иногда нужно видеть общее. Иногда же нужно проводить и различия, ибо за деревьями лес становится не видимым.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть разные ситуации. Иногда нужно видеть общее. Иногда же нужно проводить и различия, ибо за деревьями лес становится не видимым.


Не иногда. Всегда нужно видеть и общее, и различия. Не упускать ни то, ни другое. А когда за деревьями не видно леса - это значит что пора остановиться проводить различия и увидеть общее. Именно такой смысл у поговорки.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 1. Сначала повторюсь: "Если вернуться на историческую границу тхеравада-махаяна (1-2 века н.э.) и двигаясь по хронологии вперед до 8 века (появления тантризма) смотреть на все аспекты изменений в буддизме (в т.ч. культовые сооружения и культовые практики)".
> И еще раз - речь идет о вещественных объектах.


Тогда надо смотреть не только памятники культуры, но и текстовое наследие. А то однобоко получается. Если полагаться  только на то, что сохранилось из вещей, не вдаваясь в анализ, то наверное это подошло бы. Но вот незадача.... этого мало.




> 2. Опровергать и выдвигать будете вы и очень простым способом: расскажите где в Индии находятся тантрические изображения, относящиеся к указываемым Вами периодами.


Я ничего опровергать или утверждать не стану. поднимайте исследования, а не свой запас путешественика. Это будет более адекватным подходом, чем утверждения из своих странствий. И почитайте наконец труды по истории. А то как в случае с одним спором здесь (когда комментариями подменялись основные тексты) у вас получается та же картина. Подмена своими впечатлениями исследований и пр.




> 3. Про слышал - это Вы придумали (наверное чтобы меня уязвить). А аргументы можете сейчас и не принимать (со временем разберетесь), факты от этого не изменятся.


То сообщение было адресовано вам? С чего вы решили, что я хотел вас уязвить? Причём тут вы? Или весь мир против вас решил ополчиться?
Еще раз повторяю что зарисовки "с натуры", "фотки" и прочее могут быть подходящим объектом при наличии и других утверждений в виде текстовых источников. В том числе источников по истории, исследований и пр.. Памятники имеют свойство разрушаться со временем.

----------


## Топпер

> Не иногда. Всегда нужно видеть и общее, и различия. Не упускать ни то, ни другое. А когда за деревьями не видно леса - это значит что пора остановиться проводить различия и увидеть общее. Именно такой смысл у поговорки.


Это ваша трактовка. Можно трактовать и диаметрально противоположно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это ваша трактовка. Можно трактовать и диаметрально противоположно.


Я попробовал. .Непривычно, но, действительно, можно. Правда в контексте применения этой поговорки я ее встречал исключительно в форме обращения внимания на более общий уровень, масштаб восприятия, контекст, и ни разу на более детальный. Поэтому не вижу причин менять трактовку. Но это и не важно. Я продолжаю утверждать, что правильное внимание не должно упускать ни общего, ни деталей. Хотя, конечно же, сам нередко грешу и поверхностностью, упуская детали, и мелочностью, упуская общее

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я попробовал. .Непривычно, но, действительно, можно. Правда в контексте применения этой поговорки я ее встречал исключительно в форме обращения внимания на более общий уровень, масштаб восприятия, контекст, и ни разу на более детальный. Поэтому не вижу причин менять трактовку.


Например, когда мы начинаем разбираться в хитроспленетиях каких-либо тантр, и совсем упускаем из виду, что эти хитросплетения диаметрально противоположны тому, чему учил Будда. Например, когда мы обсуждаем варианты ганапуджи

----------


## Won Soeng

> Например, когда мы начинаем разбираться в хитроспленетиях каких-либо тантр, и совсем упускаем из виду, что эти хитросплетения диаметрально противоположны тому, чему учил Будда. Например, когда мы обсуждаем варианты ганапуджи


Откуда Вы знаете, что они противоречат, а не дополняют, разъясняют и оберегают от заблуждений, неверных представлений и опасных предубеждений?

Однако мы начали с того, что Вы не можете поставить на одну доску праведного буддиста и неправильного уголовника. Правильным было бы спросить Вас: понимаете ли Вы условия, в которых действует ум неправедного уголовника. Это и значит уделять внимание деталям, но не упускать общего. Почему уголовник так действует? Что находится в уме уголовника? Как это там возникает? Тогда праведный буддист и неправильный уголовник оказываются на одной доске.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Например, когда мы начинаем разбираться в хитроспленетиях каких-либо тантр, и совсем упускаем из виду, что эти хитросплетения диаметрально противоположны тому, чему учил Будда. Например, когда мы обсуждаем варианты ганапуджи


А Вы хорошо понимаете эти хитросплетения и восприятие других существ? :Smilie:  Вы уверены, что неведенье Вас не подводит? Учитывая, что у Вы отрицаете и второй, и третий Поворот Колеса Учения?

Если их не отрицать - там ничего не противоречит слову Будды. С точки зрения следующих Ваджраяне. Если Вы не смогли лично все это принять - не надо судить за других.

Попытки найти общее в Тхераваде и Махаяне должны ограничиваться общими основами буддизма - по Ламриму Цонкапы, например. Нагрим Ченмо он писал не для тхеравадинов.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Откуда Вы знаете, что они противоречат, а не дополняют, разъясняют и оберегают от заблуждений, неверных представлений и опасных предубеждений?


Всё уже давно оценено.



> Однако мы начали с того, что Вы не можете поставить на одну доску праведного буддиста и неправильного уголовника. Правильным было бы спросить Вас: понимаете ли Вы условия, в которых действует ум неправедного уголовника. Это и значит уделять внимание деталям, но не упускать общего. Почему уголовник так действует? Что находится в уме уголовника? Как это там возникает? Тогда праведный буддист и неправильный уголовник оказываются на одной доске.


Вот это и есть не видение главного за второстепенным. Если вы готовы исходя из своей модели поставить уголовника на одну доску с праведником, то о каком Пути можно вести речь?

----------

Mona (13.10.2012), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Федор Ф (09.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А Вы хорошо понимаете эти хитросплетения и восприятие других существ? Вы уверены, что неведенье Вас не подводит? Учитывая, что у Вы отрицаете и второй, и третий Поворот Колеса Учения?


Уверен. Будда чётко говорил о том, что алкоголь пить не следует.



> Если их не отрицать - там ничего не противоречит слову Будды. С точки зрения следующих Ваджраяне. Если Вы не смогли лично все это принять - не надо судить за других.


Не смог, т.к. увидел явные противоречия.



> Попытки найти общее в Тхераваде и Махаяне должны ограничиваться общими основами буддизма - по Ламриму Цонкапы, например. Нагрим Ченмо он писал не для тхеравадинов.


Именно так. Ибо всё остальное не Дхамма с т.з. тхеравады, а поздние наслоения. Сделанные, скорее всего, с подачи индуизма. По крайней мере нарастание индуистского влияния очень хорошо видно.

----------

Карло (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Федор Ф (09.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

На протяжении уже трех страниц обсуждается вовсе не тот вопрос, который был поднят в исходном сообщении. Разговор не о том, древнее ли тхеравада, нежели иные направления буддизма и не о том, соответствует ли она тому, чему учил исторический Будда Шакьямуни, а исключительно о том, что якобы тхеравада - это логика и трезвомыслие, а махаяна и особенно ваджраяна - мистика и вера, и так ли это.

Аппелляции к древности и изначальности палийского Канона — это не что иное, как вера, и об этом уже было говорено-переговорено. Канон имеет хоть какую-то ценность лишь в том случае, если адепт верит в такие странные и неочевидные вещи, как перерождения, карма и т.д. А иначе — Веды всяко древнее и изначальнее, так и что с того? Совершенно непонятно, чем вера в Шакьямуни (о котором мы, собственно, знаем из палийского Канона, так что в конечном счете это вера в корпус текстов) лучше веры в, скажем, Падмасамбхаву и приписываемые ему тексты.

Тхеравадины, не обижайтесь, но у меня давно уже такое впечатление, что вы умеете читать только палийский Канон, а довольно простые вопросы вызывают какое-то непонятное перенаправление.

----------

SlavaR (10.10.2012), Tong Po (10.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (09.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (10.10.2012), Карма Палджор (10.10.2012), Кузьмич (10.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2012), Ондрий (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> На протяжении уже трех страниц обсуждается вовсе не тот вопрос, который был поднят в исходном сообщении. Разговор не о том, древнее ли тхеравада, нежели иные направления буддизма и не о том, соответствует ли она тому, чему учил исторический Будда Шакьямуни, а исключительно о том, что якобы тхеравада - это логика и трезвомыслие, а махаяна и особенно ваджраяна - мистика и вера, и так ли это.


Так меньше и мистики и веры в тхераваде. Не зря ваджраяну называют эзотерическим буддизмом. Не зря видят необходимость в чтении мантр и рисовании мандал. Не зря пытаются подносить балины и торма для выкупа. Это всё и есть мистика. И есть ещё вера в терма, в чудесное нахождение сутр и тантр, в перерожденцев - воплощенцев Будд на земле, обладающих какими-то сверхестественными способностями. 
И вот этого всего в ваджраяне действительно больше. И никуда от этого не деться.

----------

AlexТ (09.10.2012), Eugeny (09.10.2012), Shus (09.10.2012), Tong Po (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012), Сергей Ч (09.10.2012), Федор Ф (09.10.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Я ничего опровергать или утверждать не стану. поднимайте исследования....


Домкрат одолжите? :Big Grin: 
Если серьезно - то поднимать ничего не надо: все под рукой (на полках и в компе). Чего и Вам желаю. 



> Это будет более адекватным подходом, чем утверждения из своих странствий...А то как в случае с одним спором здесь (когда комментариями подменялись основные тексты)....И почитайте наконец труды по истории...Подмена своими впечатлениями исследований....


Ага, теперь понятно. 
Наверное попрощаюсь и пожелаю удачи.
Отвечать больше не буду, не обессудьте.

----------


## Alex

> И вот этого всего в ваджраяне действительно больше. И никуда от этого не деться.


Если считать "поэлементно" — я, пожалуй, соглашусь: больше. Но дело-то даже не в этом; мне кажется, вообще некорректно сравнивать количество положений, принимаемых на веру. Коль скоро веришь в "что-то такое" — всё, это уже приговор. Ну и конечно, господин из моего примера, отвергающий учение о волшебном алхимическом сельдерее, верит в меньшее количество всякой поповщины; но он также находится за гранью, отделяющей веру от знания.

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012), Вантус (09.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Кузьмич (10.10.2012), Норбу (10.10.2012), Ондрий (10.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всё уже давно оценено.
> 
> Вот это и есть не видение главного за второстепенным. Если вы готовы исходя из своей модели поставить уголовника на одну доску с праведником, то о каком Пути можно вести речь?


Я иначе трактую махапариниббана-сутту. В ней речь идет о том, что если некто цитирует сутту, то следует ее сличать дословно. Но если архат объяснят дхамму, он не обязательно должен цитировать сутту. Он может объяснять ее соответственно уму и ситуации слушателя. Поэтому для меня нет совершенно никакой проблемы, что существуют комментарии, не цитирующие дословно сутты канона. Более того, в каноне есть сутты от имени других Архатов, где они объясняют очень точно и детально, ни прибегая к цитированию слов Будды (например махаведанасутта и чулаведанасутта)

Что касается разделение на главное и второстепенное, то главное как раз в том, что и праведный буддист и неправедный уголовник - равно чувствующие существа, находящиеся в определенных условиях. А второстепенно то, что кому-то нравится праведный буддист (т.е. нравятся условия, в которых ум проявляется как праведный буддист) и не нравится неправедный уголовник (т.е., буквально, не нравятся условия, в которых ум проявляется как неправедный уголовник). И там, и там ум. И там, и там - цепляние. И там, и там - недовольство. 
И праведный буддист и неправедный уголовник страдают и могут освободиться от страданий. И для того и для другого четыре истины одни и те же. И тому и другому нужно лишь прекратить влечение, чтобы освободиться от невежества и страданий. И тому и другому до этого может быть бесчисленные кальпы, а может быть один день. 

Вот о таком пути я и веду речь: не уделять внимания препятствиям, но уделять внимание правильным взглядам. И к этому способны и праведный буддист и неправедный уголовник. 
Один воспринимает свои условия как благополучные, другой как тяжелые. Один считает восприятие качества условий своей жизни в его личной ответственности, другой не видит своей ответственности за восприятие качества условий, полагая условия плохими по их собственной природе и общей злонамеренности судьбы в отношении к людям в целом и к нему в частности.

И то, и другое - взгляды. Я готов рассматривать конкретные взгляды и мотивы уголовника, рассматривать детально и пристально, понимая, что это именно те условия, которые делают уголовника уголовником. Для меня спасение всех живых существ - это способность увидеть их ситуацию, причины этой ситуации и прекращение причин этой ситуации. Для меня махаяна - это не ограничиваться только ситуациями, волнующими этот индивидуальный ум. Для меня сатипаттхана - это памятование тела, чувств, ума и качеств ума внутренне и внешне. И не является для этого преградой ни удел благородных, ни удел отверженных.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так меньше и мистики и веры в тхераваде. Не зря ваджраяну называют эзотерическим буддизмом. Не зря видят необходимость в чтении мантр и рисовании мандал. Не зря пытаются подносить балины и торма для выкупа. Это всё и есть мистика. И есть ещё вера в терма, в чудесное нахождение сутр и тантр, в перерожденцев - воплощенцев Будд на земле, обладающих какими-то сверхестественными способностями. 
> И вот этого всего в ваджраяне действительно больше. И никуда от этого не деться.


В тхераваде так или иначе приходится столкнуться с перерождениями, локами, дэвами, асурами, претами и нараками. Этого столкновения нельзя избежать, и этому нет никакого рационального объяснения. И сама истина находится за пределами рационального. 
И в этом смысле сравнивать степень эзотеричности все равно что отказываться от рациональности чуть-чуть больше или чуть-чуть меньше. 

Ни в одной традиции не избежать в конечном итоге провала и несостоятельности рационального мышления. Как бы ни хотелось его торжество сохранить до последнего момента. В любой традиции можно найти более или менее рациональные наставления. Для всех типов умов. Даже для рациональных абсолютно и неизменно. Только традиции такими наставлениями не исчерпываются. В том числе и тхеравада. Просто в некотором сообществе, так вышло, что рационально мыслящие люди увлеклись тхеравадой. Это не репрезентативная выборка.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Если считать "поэлементно" — я, пожалуй, соглашусь: больше. Но дело-то даже не в этом; мне кажется, вообще некорректно сравнивать количество положений, принимаемых на веру. Коль скоро веришь в "что-то такое" — всё, это уже приговор. Ну и конечно, господин из моего примера, отвергающий учение о волшебном алхимическом сельдерее, верит в меньшее количество всякой поповщины; но он также находится за гранью, отделяющей веру от знания.


Совершенно верно: допущение в гипотезу хотя бы одного сверхъестественного факта делает её уже не полностью достоверной. И с т.з. атеиста и тхеравадины и ваджраянцы и шиваиты и православные - все верующие.  И именно поэтому я, как может быть никто другой на форуме говорю о том, что буддизм (и тхеравада в т.ч.) - вера, а не наука или путь психопрактики.

Но, в приложении к данной дискуссии, я говорю о восприятии *внутри буддизма*. И именно в этом случае тхеравадинам нужно меньше веры.

----------

Alex (09.10.2012), Богдан Б (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Карло (10.10.2012), Норбу (10.10.2012), Сергей Ч (09.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я иначе трактую махапариниббана-сутту......


Это, конечно уже вопрос авторитетов: чья трактовка автоитетнее ваша или Трёх Соборов.



> В ней речь идет о том, что если некто цитирует сутту, то следует ее сличать дословно. Но если архат объяснят дхамму, он не обязательно должен цитировать сутту.


Здесь о дословности речь и не идёт. Здесь речь о том, чтобы методы и положения этой сутты не входили в противоречие с уже имеющимися.



> И праведный буддист и неправедный уголовник страдают и могут освободиться от страданий. И для того и для другого четыре истины одни и те же. И тому и другому нужно лишь прекратить влечение, чтобы освободиться от невежества и страданий. И тому и другому до этого может быть бесчисленные кальпы, а может быть один день.


Не всегда это так. Некоторые в этой жизни точно не смогут. А некоторые по своей воле идут вниз. И это важнее нежели то, что и тот и другой - чувствующие существа. То, что они оба страдают и так понятно и не удивительно. Мы же, в конце концов не камень с человеком сравниваем, а двух людей.



> Вот о таком пути я и веду речь: не уделять внимания препятствиям, но уделять внимание правильным взглядам. И к этому способны и праведный буддист и неправедный уголовник.


Уголовник или не способен или не считает нужным следовать правильным взглядом. И поэтому в практическом смысле он принципиально отличается от праведного буддиста.



> Для меня спасение всех живых существ - это способность увидеть их ситуацию, причины этой ситуации и прекращение причин этой ситуации. Для меня махаяна - это не ограничиваться только ситуациями, волнующими этот индивидуальный ум. Для меня сатипаттхана - это памятование тела, чувств, ума и качеств ума внутренне и внешне. И не является для этого преградой ни удел благородных, ни удел отверженных.


Вам не кажется, что вы противоречите сами же себе?
Чуть выше вы писали:



> Заниматься же миссионерством не достигнув результата - значить продавать товар, которым не владеешь.


А вы хотите спасать сами ещё не спасясь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Уверен. Будда чётко говорил о том, что алкоголь пить не следует.
> 
> Не смог, т.к. увидел явные противоречия.
> 
> Именно так. Ибо всё остальное не Дхамма с т.з. тхеравады, а поздние наслоения. Сделанные, скорее всего, с подачи индуизма. По крайней мере нарастание индуистского влияния очень хорошо видно.


Я рада за Вас - Вы нашли метод, Вам четко подходящий. Будем учитывать т.з. тхеравады. 

Что-то мои тибетские учителя не пили алкоголя - ни один из них. И не позволяли этого своим ученикам.

----------

Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

А, ну тогда да. Мы просто немного по-разному смотрим на "внутри буддизма" — на мой взгляд, ваджраяна — это... Хотя нет, не буду разжигать.

----------

Вантус (09.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> И вот этого всего в ваджраяне действительно больше. И никуда от этого не деться.


Согласен. Также есть слишком много символики которой я просто не понимаю, и которая чужда многим современным западным людям.  Символика различных демонов как то не действует а даже отвращает меня. Я не исключаю что для средне-векового Тибетского крепостного такая символика могла работать... Но для нас?!

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Карло (10.10.2012), Топпер- (09.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В тхераваде так или иначе приходится столкнуться с перерождениями, локами, дэвами, асурами, претами и нараками. Этого столкновения нельзя избежать, и этому нет никакого рационального объяснения. И сама истина находится за пределами рационального. 
> И в этом смысле сравнивать степень эзотеричности все равно что отказываться от рациональности чуть-чуть больше или чуть-чуть меньше.


Дьявол, как известно, в деталях и прячется. И вот это "чуть-чуть" позволяет в некоторых случаях оправдать убийство или распутство, маскируя их под деяния великих бодхисатт или махасидхов.



> Ни в одной традиции не избежать в конечном итоге провала и несостоятельности рационального мышления. Как бы ни хотелось его торжество сохранить до последнего момента.


Этого и не требуется. Достаточно дойти до того предела, который все буддисты независимо от конфессии считают словом Будды. Это и есть Палийский Канон.



> Просто в некотором сообществе, так вышло, что рационально мыслящие люди увлеклись тхеравадой. Это не репрезентативная выборка.


Видимо случайно?

----------

Карло (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (09.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Совершенно верно: допущение в гипотезу хотя бы одного сверхъестественного факта делает её уже не полностью достоверной. И с т.з. атеиста и тхеравадины и ваджраянцы и шиваиты и православные - все верующие.  И именно поэтому я, как может быть никто другой на форуме говорю о том, что буддизм (и тхеравада в т.ч.) - вера, а не наука или путь психопрактики.
> 
> Но, в приложении к данной дискуссии, я говорю о восприятии *внутри буддизма*. И именно в этом случае тхеравадинам нужно меньше веры.


Веры в чудеса, которые демонстрировал Будда своим ученикам? А что, тхеравадины это отрицают? Может, Будда не все демонстрировал всем?

----------


## Топпер

> Что-то мои тибетские учителя не пили алкоголя - ни один из них. И не позволяли этого своим ученикам.


а другие пили и ученикам позволяли.
Прочность системы определяется слабейшим звеном. И если в доктрине есть положение, которым можно оправдать пьянство и распутство - это слабость всей доктрины. Ибо этим естественно, что воспользуются.




> Веры в чудеса, которые демонстрировал Будда своим ученикам? А что, тхеравадины это отрицают? Может, Будда не все демонстрировал всем?


Нет. Не отрицают. Но ранее я уже писал, что разделяемое всеми школами можно сократить и вынести за скобки. Если и те и другие признают, например, чудо в Санкассе, то нет смысла его обсуждать.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Карло (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А, ну тогда да. Мы просто немного по-разному смотрим на "внутри буддизма" — на мой взгляд, ваджраяна — это... Хотя нет, не буду разжигать.


Я это мнение как раз таки помню и с ним согласен. И очень уважаю его.  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (09.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, не нужно оправдывать ни убийства, ни распутства. Нужно видеть гнев, нужно видеть страсть. Хотя бы ретроспективно, когда они уже угасли. Бояться гнева, бояться страсти - это вообще никакая не практика, ни в одной из традиций. Это просто страх и маскировка этого страха под благородство и держание обетов. 

Вы должны понимать, что только тхеравадины считают палийский канон словом Будды в четырех аспектах: полным (сказано все, что необходимо, ничего не утеряно и не отброшено), неискаженным (все что сказано передано в правильном понимании, без утери смысла или внесения ошибочного смысла), необходимым (т.е. недостаточно какой либо части сказанного, необходимо все целиком и полностью) и достаточным (т.е. больше ничего сверх сказанного не нужно, нет ничего, чего текст бы не мог передать, что передавалось бы иначе, чем текстом)

Никакая другая традиция кроме тхеравады фактически не использует в живой практике и наставлении учеников сутты палийского канона. В каждой традиции и школе сложился свой корпус текстов в соответствии с которыми происходит обучение и практика. Проще говоря, такое признание палийского канона - есть условность, политический ход. В действительности используются сутры махаяны, которые признаются более глубокими, более совершенными, оберегающими от неверного понимания, заблуждений и передающиеся как великая драгоценность.

При этом, действительно, утверждается, что сутры махаяны не противоречат сутрам палийского канона, и нередко можно встретить объяснения, почему нет противоречия между теми или другими высказываниями, цитатами и т.п.

Однако, сутры канона не считаются достаточными, основное внимание в махаяне уделяется учителям, реализовавшим учение, а не просто заучившим его. Это основной объект критики во всех традициях махаяны - недостаточно знать сутры, нужно реализовать сказанное в них. Поэтому и возникли изменения в текстах, чтобы уличать просто знатоков сутр от тех, кто постиг их суть. В стхавираваде же пошли путем отказа от признания степеней святости, что мне до сих пор остается весьма и весьма непонятным. Для меня упадок дхармы это прежде всего замена в Сангхе архатов тхерами с неопределенными достижениями. 

Поэтому для меня нужно больше усилий для веры в тхеравадинскую сангху, нежели для веры в дзен-буддийскую систему тройного подтверждения просветления и передачи инки. На мой взгляд, монах не может учить тому, что не реализовал, только тому, что он уже умеет. Если умеет правильно одевать накидку - может этому научить. Если знает сутру - может ее прочитать. Но он не может толковать, истинное ли то или иное учение или нет, поскольку не реализовал истину. Во всех сферах жизни обучение тому, что не освоил сам ведет к профанации. Почему же буддизм мог бы этого избежать?

Поэтому вопрос количества веры не зависит от числа объектов веры, а зависит по сути от какого-нибудь одного-двух объектов, в которые поверить не можешь или одного-двух объектов, в которые не можешь не верить.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Никакая другая традиция кроме тхеравады фактически не использует в живой практике и наставлении учеников сутты палийского канона.


Подождите. Впорос очень простой к представителям любой буддийской школы: Палийский Канон - это слово Будды? Да или нет? И всё. И не нужно никаких оговорок и экивоков.



> При этом, действительно, утверждается, что сутры махаяны не противоречат сутрам палийского канона, и нередко можно встретить объяснения, почему нет противоречия между теми или другими высказываниями, цитатами и т.п.


А вот здесь наоборот нужно спросить уже у тхеравадинов: противоречат ли те или иные тексты Палийскому Канону. И опять же ответ да или нет. Если не противоречат - это нужно включать в Канон. Если противоречат - отвергнуть.



> Однако, сутры канона не считаются достаточными, основное внимание в махаяне уделяется учителям, реализовавшим учение, а не просто заучившим его. Это основной объект критики во всех традициях махаяны - недостаточно знать сутры, нужно реализовать сказанное в них.


А реализованность учителя вы как определяете? 
А если его слова противоречат сказанному в сутрах?



> Поэтому и возникли изменения в текстах, чтобы уличать просто знатоков сутр от тех, кто постиг их суть.


Ну это же неправда, и вы сами это знаете. 
На каком основании вы делаете такое противопоставление: у вас реализованные учители, у нас нерелаизованные схоласты? 



> В стхавираваде же пошли путем отказа от признания степеней святости, что мне до сих пор остается весьма и весьма непонятным. Для меня упадок дхармы это прежде всего замена в Сангхе архатов тхерами с неопределенными достижениями.


Ещё раз повторю вопрос, который написал чуть выше: какими критериями вы пользуетесь для определения достижений? 



> Поэтому для меня нужно больше усилий для веры в тхеравадинскую сангху, нежели для веры в дзен-буддийскую систему тройного подтверждения просветления и передачи инки.


А если хотя бы один из этих мастеров был непросветлённым? Тогда вся система уже рухнула получается?



> На мой взгляд, монах не может учить тому, что не реализовал, только тому, что он уже умеет. Если умеет правильно одевать накидку - может этому научить. Если знает сутру - может ее прочитать. Но он не может толковать, истинное ли то или иное учение или нет, поскольку не реализовал истину. Во всех сферах жизни обучение тому, что не освоил сам ведет к профанации.


Вот возьмём, например, Кайсена: как вы думаете, он реализованный мастер, как считают его ученики, или же профанатор, как считают многие не ученики?

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, не надо лукавить. Что такое слово Будды? Только в Тхераваде это так превозносится.  В махаяне нужна реализация.

Кайсеном не интересовался, не могу судить. Есть у него три подтверждения, значит официально мастер дзен. Нету, значит официально не мастер дзен.

Тройная проверка плюс передача это четыре архата, арья-сангха. Не просто четыре монаха. Куда меньшая вероятность утерять реализацию дхармы, чем просто четыре монаха неопределенных достижений

И насчет трактовки трех соборов что Вам известно? Махапариниббана сутту мы имеем в двух версиях. Значит обе в брак.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> а другие пили и ученикам позволяли.
> Прочность системы определяется слабейшим звеном. И если в доктрине есть положение, которым можно оправдать пьянство и распутство - это слабость всей доктрины. Ибо этим естественно, что воспользуются.


 Давайте не будем во множественном числе. Жаль, что Вам попался такой пример. Если буддийский Учитель - монах, то это нарушение монашских обетов. Мои учителя школы гелуг никогда не опьянялись. Тонкости же ритуалов свои. И цель цога, например, трансформация сознания. Кончик иглы - это кончик иглы, но лизнуть палец, который окунули в алкоголь - не значит опьяняться. А кто хлебает алкоголь под видом цога - вряд ли понимает, что такое цог. Точно также, как будда не запрещал есть мясо, но и не призывал его есть.

Если учитель или йогин - не монах, и употребление алкоголя не мешает его реализации, и он подобного обета не давал, то на его усмотрение и под его ответственность. Йогин обычно занят тем, чтобы выйти вообще за пределы всяких представлений и занимается уже вне школы собственными задачами реализации. Но понятно, что эта реализация не происходит с помощью алкоголя. 

Проблема не в йогине, а в людях, омраченных неведеньем, которые в чем угодно могут найти лазейку для своих страстей и воображают себя йогинами.

В доктрине нет положения употреблять алкоголь и в тибетском буддизме. И обеты мирянина об этом четко упоминают - никаких опьяняющих средств. Не говоря уж о монахах.

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012), Won Soeng (10.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, не надо лукавить. Что такое слово Будды? Только в Тхераваде это так превозносится.  В махаяне нужна реализация.


Т.е. слово Будды в топку? А зачем тогда Типитака?



> Кайсеном не интересовался, не могу судить. Есть у него три подтверждения, значит официально мастер дзен. Нету, значит официально не мастер дзен.


Нет у него трёх подтверждений. Говорят, сам отказался. И что от этого он перестанет быть просветлённым, если провсветлён, или станет просветлённым от трёх подтверждений, если не просветлён?



> Тройная проверка плюс передача это четыре архата, арья-сангха. Не просто четыре монаха. Куда меньшая вероятность утерять реализацию дхармы, чем просто четыре монаха неопределенных достижений


Как вы поверили, что они - Архаты? Особенно если учесть, что идеал Архата в махаяне не признаётся? Сдаётся мне, что это ваша личная модель.



> И насчет трактовки трех соборов что Вам известно?


Всё известно. Как первый раскол поизошёл. Как второй. 



> Махапариниббана сутту мы имеем в двух версиях. Значит обе в брак.


Значит, что одна написана позже.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте не будем во множественном числе. Жаль, что Вам попался такой пример. Если буддийский Учитель - монах, то это нарушение монашских обетов. Мои учителя школы гелуг никогда не опьянялись. Тонкости же ритуалов свои. Точно также, как будда не запрещал есть мясо, но и не призывал его есть.


Нет. С алкоголем не "точно также". С алкоголем совсем не так. Там Будда о тонкостях не говорил. Он говорил, что пить не следует.



> Если - не монах, и употребление алкоголя не мешает его реализации, и он подобного обета не давал, то на его усмотрение и под его ответственность.


А это и не монашеский обет. Это, как раз таки, мирской. В пять обетов входит.



> Проблема не в йогине, а в людях, омраченных неведеньем, которые в чем угодно могут найти лазейку для своих страстей и воображают себя йогинами.


А йогинами они себя воображат потому, что система даёт такую возможность. 



> В доктрине нет положения употреблять алкоголь и в тибетском буддизме. И обеты мирянина об этом четко упоминают - никаких опьяняющих средств. Не говоря уж о монахах.


Во время ганапуджи пьют алкоголь?

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Совершенно верно: допущение в гипотезу хотя бы одного сверхъестественного факта делает её уже не полностью достоверной. И с т.з. атеиста и тхеравадины и ваджраянцы и шиваиты и православные - все верующие.  И именно поэтому я, как может быть никто другой на форуме говорю о том, что буддизм (и тхеравада в т.ч.) - вера, а не наука или путь психопрактики.
> 
> Но, в приложении к данной дискуссии, я говорю о восприятии *внутри буддизма*. И именно в этом случае тхеравадинам нужно меньше веры.


Вы же выше написали все правильно но в посл. предложении опять скатились к странностям. "Меньше элементов веры" - просто меньше практических методов и теоретических постулатов, вот и все. Вы кол-во элементов веры не сравнивайте с кол-вом задач в учебнике по математике или кучей щебенки которую надо обязательно перекидать до каждого камушка. )) А то у вас выходит, что вот вера в карму или парамиты никак вот не срастется, если я не поверю еще в Ямантаку или нирманакаю.

Все.. один раз допустил для себя что-то эдакое - не надо уж тут строить из тхеравадина рационалиста внутри будийского дискурса. А больше там или меньше по зернышку - вторично и не играет никакой роли.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот здесь наоборот нужно спросить уже у тхеравадинов: противоречат ли те или иные тексты Палийскому Канону.


Почемуйто? протестую! кто вас поставил судьями над нами????
)))))

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, это все и есть реальные объекты веры. Вы верите, что монахи сохранили главное - слово Будды, я верю, что архаты сохранили главное - арья сангху.

Вы верите, что махаяна не признает архатов, я верю, что это местечковые разборки недопонявших учеников, махаянский анекдот. 
Вы верите в некую историю расколов, а я верю, что пути реальной махаяны м тхеравады разошлись куда позже, чем все три этих собора. 
И разошлись они разобщенностью традиций, чисто географически, а вовсе не в спорах. И я верю, что все эти дискуссии между традициями - возня сомневающихся учеников, жаждущих оправданий своей вере. Все эти превосходства буддизма на мой взгляд только фанатизм учеников. Нет никакого превосходства одних заблуждающихся перед другими. Нет никакого превосходства в словах или убеждениях. Истина реализуется единицами из миллионов и это не ставит эти миллионы хоть на микрон в более выгодное положение. Нечем гордиться и хвастаться. Нечем меряться. Ни одного меряющегося нет ни преимущества, ни хотя бы надежды на большую вероятность реализации. 
Все эти споры - лукавство и ложные надежды. 
Если остается только соревноваться в нравственности и никто не достигает даже дхьян, чтобы учить успокоению ума, то все слово будды становится неприменимой в практикк теорией, не дающей плода и никакое старшинство этого не исправит

Я не пойду к учителю, который учит тому, что не реализовал сам. На какой бы авторитет он ни ссылался.

----------


## Ондрий

> А йогинами они себя воображат потому, что система даёт такую возможность.


Вот оригинальная система-то как раз себя и огораживала. Точнее сказать, наставники тогда еще следовали правилам обучения подходящих сосудов. Сейчас нет.

Монахи вот, бывает, нарушают винаю, это что - система позволяет?

----------


## Топпер

> Вы же выше написали все правильно но в посл. предложении опять скатились к странностям. "Меньше элементов веры" - просто меньше практических методов и теоретических постулатов, вот и все.


Не совсем так. Не меньше практических методов и теоретических постулатов, а меньше всяких странных действий, выдаваемых за практические методы, и меньше теоретических предположений в которые требуют верить.
Например в то, что чтение мантры Ваджрасатвы отчищает негативную камму за многие кальпы.



> Вы кол-во элементов веры не сравнивайте с кол-вом задач в учебнике по математике или кучей щебенки которую надо обязательно перекидать до каждого камушка. )) А то у вас выходит, что вот вера в карму или парамиты никак вот не срастется, если я не поверю еще в Ямантаку или нирманакаю.


Если срастается, тогда зачем верить в нирманакаю?



> Все.. один раз допустил для себя что-то эдакое - не надо уж тут строить из тхеравадина рационалиста внутри будийского дискурса. А больше там или меньше по зернышку - вторично и не играет никакой роли.


Для вас не играет. Для нас - играет. Ибо если не играет можно до любой глупости докатится. Например до танцев, как метода просветления  :Smilie: 




> Вот оригинальная система-то как раз себя и огораживала. Точнее сказать, наставники тогда еще следовали правилам обучения подходящих сосудов. Сейчас нет.


О чём и речь.



> Монахи вот, бывает, нарушают винаю, это что - система позволяет?


Нет. Не позволяет. И монахи эти становятся просто нарушителями. А в вашем случае скажут, что обстоятельства изменились. Вот в этом и разница.

У нас таким вопиющим нарушением получилось пострижение новоявленных бхиккхуни. Но это всё к закату Дхаммы ведёт, а не к процветанию.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Почемуйто? протестую! кто вас поставил судьями над нами????
> )))))


Тхеравада - древнее. Ваджраяна - это всего лишь поздняя надстройка.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, это все и есть реальные объекты веры. Вы верите, что монахи сохранили главное - слово Будды, я верю, что архаты сохранили главное - арья сангху.


Арьясангха не может раскалываться. Раскалывали Сангху не Архаты. Это по определению.



> Вы верите, что махаяна не признает архатов, я верю, что это местечковые разборки недопонявших учеников, махаянский анекдот. 
> Вы верите в некую историю расколов, а я верю, что пути реальной махаяны м тхеравады разошлись куда позже, чем все три этих собора.


Наша вера не одного плана. Ваша вера - это ваше субъективное мнение и более ничего. Наша вера базируется на традиции, письменых истояниках и археологических данных.



> Я не пойду к учителю, который учит тому, что не реализовал сам. На какой бы авторитет он ни ссылался.


Так как вы проверяли. Вы так и не объяснили. Только сказали, что вам достаточно подтверждения трёх других сертифицированных учителей. Но это же несерьёзно. У православных епископа хиротонируют тоже три других епископа. Но он от этого не становится святым.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не совсем так. Не меньше практических методов и теоретических постулатов, а меньше всяких странных действий, выдаваемых за практические методы, и меньше теоретических предположений в которые требуют верить.
> Например в то, что чтение мантры Ваджрасатвы отчищает негативную камму за многие кальпы.
> Если срастается, тогда зачем верить в нирманакаю?
> Для вас не играет. Для нас - играет. Ибо если не играет можно до любой глупости докатится. Например до танцев, как метода просветления


Ничего подобного. Вы говорите как в примере с иудеем и христианином. Раввин верит только в Отца, а другой еще и в Сына. Но пардон - они оба верующие! Считать что раввин более рационален - смешно. Вы же к этому аппелируете - общий буддийский (авраамический) дискурс, где кто-то более рацио, а кто-то менее. 

Кому сколько талмудов изучать - вторично. Вы опять сравниваете кол-во задач, которые надо решить по учебникам. Ну так никто не спорит, Бодхисаттвы - они же *Маха*саттвы, а не фигли-мигли!  :Wink:  Быть бодхисаттвой - тяжкое бремя, не все могут, да - аспирантура это совсем не бакалавриат.




> Нет. Не позволяет. И монахи эти становятся просто нарушителями. А в вашем случае скажут, что обстоятельства изменились. Вот в этом и разница.


Не все так считают. Просто угасание тантры случилось раньше. Пример - совпадает, т.к. есть все указания как и кого учить. Все четко, хотя конечно, обеты винаи - конкретнее, но тем не менее - пример подходит.




> У нас таким вопиющим нарушением получилось пострижение новоявленных бхиккхуни. Но это всё к закату Дхаммы ведёт, а не к процветанию.


Стадионные ванги рафинированной тантры - тоже самое. Ктож спорит тут.

----------

Alex (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ничего подобного. Вы говорите как в примере с иудеем и христианином. Раввин верит только в Отца, а другой еще и в Сына. Но пардон - они оба верующие! Считать что раввин более рационален - смешно. А кому сколько талмудов изучать - вторично.


Раввин действительно более рационален. Он хотя бы в рамках Танаха даёт правильный комментарий. А христиане и этого не имеют. А уж если раввина вы спросите по жизненным вопросам .....



> Вы опять сравниваете кол-во задач, которые надо решить по учебникам. Ну так никто не спорит, Бодхисаттвы - они же *Маха*саттвы, а не фигли-мигли!  Быть бодхисаттвой - тяжкое бремя, не все могут, да.


Вот видите: вам ещё и то, что бодхисатты- махасатты верить надо. А мне - нет  :Smilie: 



> Не все так считают. Просто угасание тантры случилось раньше. Пример - совпадает.


Кто-то считает. И не только среди тантриков.



> Стадионные ванги рафинированной тантры - тоже самое. Ктож спорит тут.


Но в вашем случае кто открыто заявил, что эти ванги недействительны?

----------


## Won Soeng

Только с чего бы вдруг старый монах может судить молодого архата? Будда не назначал архата и по выслуге лет. 
Если Вы не можете проверить, кто архат, а кто нет, как Вам решить, что вещет к расцвету дхармы, а что к угасанию? Голосованием старейшин? 

Для вас аргумент старшинство, для меня аргумент реализация святости.
Для вас авторитет любой монах, для меня авторитет монах способный научить благородному пути, хотя бы в том, что реализовал сам. Для Вас монах выше мирянина, для меня монах скромнее мирянина и полон почтения ко всем людям, даже к убийцам или насильникам, иначе он не практикует правильные взгляды, что бы ни заявлял о себе.

----------

Пема Ванчук (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тхеравада - древнее. Ваджраяна - это всего лишь поздняя надстройка.


Но это вовсе не значит, что тхеравадины правее в своих оценках.

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Раввин действительно более рационален. Он хотя бы в рамках Танаха даёт правильный комментарий.


  :EEK!:  Ну даже если вы еще и Лайтмана приплетете, который рафинировал до невозможности иудаизм, я с вами и тут не соглашусь. Раввин будь он хоть трижды каббалист - верующий человек. 




> А христиане и этого не имеют. А уж если раввина вы спросите по жизненным вопросам .....


Давайте не будем наступать на вашу любимую мозоль))), а то мы тут как начнем делать сравнения....  Христиане если на то пошло - рационалисты хоть куда, по вашей логике (надо меньше учить) - им достаточно просто верить в немного постулатов и все - свободны, гуляй рванина. )))) Вот раввин напрягается по 40 лет изучая.. как Бодхисаттва прям, ей богу!  :Smilie: 




> Вот видите: вам ещё и то, что бодхисатты- махасатты верить надо. А мне - нет


Ну что ж, многие и в интегралы не верят.



> Кто-то считает. И не только среди тантриков. Но в вашем случае кто открыто заявил, что эти ванги недействительны?


многие ламы считают так, что это был и не ванг вовсе, а так.. блессинг типо. Ну и по результатам видно - кто там полетел или нет над горами и долами, а кто в квартирке себе молельную "пещеру" строит, одевая зен и пугая соседей барабанами.

----------

Alex (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Но это вовсе не значит, что тхеравадины правее в своих оценках.


Правее до тех пор, пока не доказана необходимость нововведений. Истинность новых положений доказывает всегда вводящий эти новые положения.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Правее до тех пор, пока не доказана необходимость нововведений. Истинность новых положений доказывает всегда вводящий эти новые положения.


Необходимость доказана - в сутрах праджняпарамиты.

----------


## Топпер

> Только с чего бы вдруг старый монах может судить молодого архата? Будда не назначал архата и по выслуге лет.


Зато назначал по выслуге лет монашество. И молодой архат будет кланяться старому монаху.



> Если Вы не можете проверить, кто архат, а кто нет, как Вам решить, что вещет к расцвету дхармы, а что к угасанию? Голосованием старейшин?


Вы пока не ответили, как это доподлинно (повторюсь *доподлинно*, а не гипотетически) проверяете вы.



> Для вас аргумент старшинство, для меня аргумент реализация святости.


Ваш аргумент противоречит словам Будды. Он говорил, что первичен возраст монаха, а не святость.



> Для вас авторитет любой монах, для меня авторитет монах способный научить благородному пути, хотя бы в том, что реализовал сам. Для Вас монах выше мирянина, для меня монах скромнее мирянина и полон почтения ко всем людям, даже к убийцам или насильникам, иначе он не практикует правильные взгляды, что бы ни заявлял о себе.


Тогда о чём мы вообще говорим? У вас столько я и собственных теорий, что вряд ли удастся налить туда ещё чаю. Это не считая того, что ваши личные воззрения - не более, чем ваши личные воззрения.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Тхеравада - древнее. Ваджраяна - это всего лишь поздняя надстройка.


С чего это вдруг? Ваджраяна подревнее всего буддизма будет.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну даже если вы еще и Лайтмана приплетете, который рафинировал до невозможности иудаизм, я с вами и тут не соглашусь. Раввин будь он хоть трижды каббалист - верующий человек.


Верующий. Но на это я уже выше отвечал Алексу. Повторяться не буду.



> Давайте не будем наступать на вашу любимую мозоль))), а то мы тут как начнем делать сравнения....  Христиане если на то пошло - рационалисты хоть куда, по вашей логике (надо меньше учить) - им достаточно просто верить в немного постулатов и все - свободны, гуляй рванина. )))) Вот раввин напрягается по 40 лет изучая.. как Бодхисаттва прям, ей богу!


Это просто оттого, что они неправильно интерпретируют Тору.



> Ну что ж, многие и в интегралы не верят.


Это не аргумент. Интегралы здесь ни при чём. А вот вера в то, что бодхисатты ещё и махасатты - это то самое количество веры, которое разнится.



> многие ламы считают так, что это был и не ванг вовсе, а так.. блессинг типо.


Частным порядком считают или какие-то заявления делают на этот счёт?



> Ну и по результатам видно - кто там полетел или нет над горами и долами, а кто в квартирке себе молельную "пещеру" строит, одевая зен и пугая соседей барабанами.


Если это критерий, то летающих я и вовсе не видел.

----------


## Топпер

> С чего это вдруг? Ваджраяна подревнее всего буддизма будет.


Вы имеете в виду шиваитский тантризм?

----------

Ондрий (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Необходимость доказана - в сутрах праджняпарамиты.


Можно подробнее?

----------


## Ондрий

> Это не аргумент. Интегралы здесь ни при чём. А вот вера в то, что бодхисатты ещё и махасатты - это то самое количество веры, которое разнится.


причем, причем. Бодхисаттва - тот кто идет путем бодхисаттв, т.е. вопрос мотивации. Это термин, а не объект веры.




> Частным порядком считают или какие-то заявления делают на этот счёт?


С трибуны ООН заявлений не делают, да. Учат своих учеников. И это хорошо. 




> Если это критерий, то летающих я и вовсе не видел.


Это весьма себе критерий, т.к. тантра настаивает на достижениях, сиддхи, если их нет - значит что-то делается не так. Но церковная тибетская идеология очень умело промывает мозги об обратном - спросите любого типового православного гелугпинца, они вам подтвердят, что сиддхи это совсем не важно)))))

----------

Alex (10.10.2012), Вантус (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Можно подробнее?


Вы и так в курсе. Зачем?

----------


## Топпер

> причем, причем. Бодхисаттва - тот кто идет путем бодхисаттв, т.е. вопрос мотивации. Это термин, а не объект веры.


То, что бодхисатта - махасатта - объект веры. В первоначальном буддизме бодхисатта - существо непросветлённое и особой махасатхостью не наделённое. Да и с мотивацией всё не столь уж просто. Но это отдельный разговор.



> С трибуны ООН заявлений не делают, да. Учат своих учеников. И это хорошо.


Раз заявлений не делают, а высказываются исключительно приватно, то и осуждения вангов на стадионах как бы и нет.



> Это весьма себе критерий, т.к. тантра настаивает на достижениях, сиддхи, если их нет - значит что-то делается не так. Но церковная тибетская идеология очень умело промывает мозги об обратном - спросите типового гелугпинца, они вам подтвердят, что сиддхи это совсем не важно)))))


Интересно бы услышать мнение БТРа на эту тему. А то он про лицензию от трёх мастеров тут рассказывает.

Но вообще это был бы, конечно, вполне себе критерий. Полетел - значит мастер. Не полетел - не орёл не мастер. Хотя Будда, конечно был против демострации иддхи. Да и не у всех Архатов они были.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы и так в курсе. Зачем?


Возможно я что-то упустил. Вот мне и интересно послушать.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Бодхисаттва - тот кто идет путем бодхисаттв, т.е. вопрос мотивации. Это термин, а не объект веры.


Ну и причём тут тогда "интегралы" и "высшие способности", которыми наделяют себя махаянцы? ) Раз дело в мотивации (бодхичитте), то тут сердце  должо быть более задействовано, нежели ум. )) Высшие способности бодхисаттва обретает в момент пробуждения, т.е. когда становится Саммасамбуддой. На "качество" освобождения наличие сверхспособностей не влияет, ибо Ниббана Будды, Архата и Паччекабудды одинакова.  В Махаяне могут считать иначе..)

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер всякий монах кланяется каждому человеку. Таков образ жизни монаха - почитание и уважение, скромность, благая речь и мирное почтительное поведение. Речь лишь о том, кто кого учит, кто кому разъясняет дхарму. Кто опытнее в практике, тот и наставляет. И было бы нелепо, если бы монах без реализации наставлял сотопанну или архата, а не спрашивал объяснений

----------


## Won Soeng

Да не наделяют себя махаянцы и ваджраянцы высшими способностями  :Smilie:  это так, локальные идеи отдельных учеников в отдельные моменты времени, исключения из общего правила. Просто учения подразделяются для практики трех типов способностей. Это и в каноне есть. Одним ученикам нужен намек, другим точные инструкции, третьим пространные объяснения.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер всякий монах кланяется каждому человеку. Таков образ жизни монаха - почитание и уважение, скромность, благая речь и мирное почтительное поведение.


Нет. Если монах кланяется, например, саманере - это нарушение и в нём нужно каятся.



> Речь лишь о том, кто кого учит, кто кому разъясняет дхарму. Кто опытнее в практике, тот и наставляет. И было бы нелепо, если бы монах без реализации наставлял сотопанну или архата, а не спрашивал объяснений


Опять мы возвращаемся к вопросу того, как вы собираетесь определить кто сотапана, а кто нет? Вот два монаха сидят и младший вдруг начинает поучать старшего. Как же нам определить сотопана ли он?



> росто учения подразделяются для практики трех типов способностей. Это и в каноне есть. Одним ученикам нужен намек, другим точные инструкции, третьим пространные объяснения.


Нет. Такого не было. Учение было одним и тем же. Без подразделений.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Правее до тех пор, пока не доказана необходимость нововведений. Истинность новых положений доказывает всегда вводящий эти новые положения.


Они далеко не всем необходимы, поэтому не всем можно их доказать.
Те, для кого доказательства и обоснования актуальны, становятся последователями махаяны.
Но многие их просто не принимают, и это нормально.

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Они далеко не всем необходимы, поэтому не всем можно их доказать.
> Те, для кого доказательства и обоснования актуальны, становятся последователями махаяны.
> Но многие их просто не принимают, и это нормально.


Ну да. Об этом и тема: что те, кто легче воспринимает на веру, идут в махаяну. Более скептично настроенные - в тхераваду.

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да не наделяют себя махаянцы и ваджраянцы высшими способностями  это так, локальные идеи отдельных учеников в отдельные моменты времени, исключения из общего правила. Просто учения подразделяются для практики трех типов способностей. Это и в каноне есть. Одним ученикам нужен намек, другим точные инструкции, третьим пространные объяснения.


Нет, это не так. Дело не в намеках и пространных объяснениях.
Три типа личностей, согласно ламриму, определяются по их *целеполаганию*: (1) страх перед муками сансары и желание попасть в высшие уделы, (2) утомленность сансарой в целом и желание ее покинуть, (3) устремление бодхисаттвы.
Согласно этой классификации, тхераваде следуют личности второго типа.

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да не наделяют себя махаянцы и ваджраянцы высшими способностями  это так, локальные идеи отдельных учеников в отдельные моменты времени, исключения из общего правила.


Уже не раз это замечал. )




> Просто учения подразделяются для практики трех типов способностей. Это и в каноне есть. Одним ученикам нужен намек, другим точные инструкции, третьим пространные объяснения.


Скорее не учения подразделяются, а ученики. ) Например известная история с Бахией, как от одного лишь наставления Будды он стал Архатом. А всё потому, что он уже обладал опытом джхан, и в прошлых жизнях был буддийским монахом. 
Но это ведь не означает, что Будда давал разные учения, в соответствии со способностями, просто он объяснял Дхамму разными способами. Другими словами, никаких "интегралов" он не скрывал от одних учеников, давая их впоследствии другим. )

----------

Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Михаил Угамов (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну да. Об этом и тема: что те, кто легче воспринимает на веру, идут в махаяну. Более скептично настроенные - в тхераваду.


То есть те самые трезвомыслящие рационалисты?
Как оказывается точно топикстартер сформулировал тему! респект.

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, а арьясангха и не раскалывалась. Просто стала слишком удаленной географически, да и архатов число в целом не росло, а падало век от века. Все эти истории раскола однозначно не входят в корпус текстов, полезных в практике. Архат полностью свободный человек, даже в одиночку. И может возродить сангху, но потребуются еще три архата для подтверждения. 

С чего бы мне верить каким-то историям, служащим лишь укреплению раскола сейчас, отодвигающих раскол в непроверяемые древние времена? 

Я скорее поверю в тоненький ручеек архатов, вокруг которых постепенно образовалась структура нереализованных старейшин, безнадежных в плане реализации, но способных хотя бы сохранить тексты и ритуалы, чтобы тонкий ручеек архатов не прерывался. А потом старейшины решили, что раз они не могут определить, кто архат, то и вообще определять не надо. Хватит и старшинства.

Для меня это выглядит более вероятным историческим фактом, а мрогие истории выглядят ангажированными и незащищенными от перекладывания на удобный лад

Для меня это тоже вопрос веры, которой нужно слишком много для того, чтобы начать учиться в сангхе где неясно, есть ли кто-то, кто может научить хотя бы вхождению в дхьяны, не говоря уже об обретении ступеней святости.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть те самые трезвомыслящие рационалисты?
> Как оказывается точно топикстартер сформулировал тему! респект.


Ну да. Трезвомыслящие рационалисты - в тхераваду.

----------

Epihod (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Сергей Хос (10.10.2012), Фил (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет, это не так. Дело не в намеках и пространных объяснениях.
> Три типа личностей, согласно ламриму, определяются по их целеполаганию: (1) страх перед муками сансары и желание попасть в высшие уделы, (2) утомленность сансарой в целом и желание ее покинуть, (3) устремление бодхисаттвы.
> Согласно этой классификации, тхераваде следуют личности второго типа.


Если интересно, то вот классификация типов личности данная самим Буддой: *Чавалата сутта*:




> «Монахи, есть четыре типа личностей, существующих в мире. Какие четыре?
> 
> 1. Тот, кто не заботится ни о собственном благополучии, ни о благополучии другого.
>  2. Тот, кто заботится о благополучии другого, но не заботится о собственном благополучии.
>  3. Тот, кто заботится о собственном благополучии, но не заботится о благополучии другого
>  4. Тот, кто заботится и о собственном благополучии, и о благополучии другого. 
> 
> Монахи, если взять в пример полено из погребального костра, что обожжено с обоих концов, а в середине измазано нечистотами, которое не подойдёт для топлива ни в деревне, ни в лесу, то таков, я говорю вам, монахи, и тот, кто не заботится ни о собственном благополучии, ни о благополучии другого. 
> Монахи, есть человек, который заботится о благополучии других, но не заботится о собственном благе. Из этих двух типов, последний наилучший. Монахи, есть человек, который заботится о собственном благополучии, но не заботится о благополучии других. Из этих трёх типов он наилучший. Монахи, есть человек, который заботится и о благополучии других, и о собственном благополучии. Из этих четырёх типов он самый выдающийся, ведущий, глава, наилучший и величайший.
> Монахи, если взять в пример то, как корова даёт молоко; из молока получается творог; из творога - масло; из масла - топлёное масло; из топлёного масла - сливки топлёного масла, и это считается наилучшим, то таков и тот, монахи, из четырёх типов личностей, кто заботится о своём собственном благополучии и о благополучии другого - выдающийся, ведущий, глава, наилучший и величайший. Монахи, таковы четыре типа личностей, существующих в мире».

----------

Epihod (10.10.2012), Tong Po (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Сергей Хос (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а арьясангха и не раскалывалась. Просто стала слишком удаленной географически, да и архатов число в целом не росло, а падало век от века.


От этого бы новые тексты, да ещё и взаимнопротиворечивые, не появлялись бы. Ваше предположение - произвольная натяжка. В том же Китае были Агама сутры, очень близкие к ПК. Но они не всех устроили.



> Все эти истории раскола однозначно не входят в корпус текстов, полезных в практике.


Я понимаю, что вы хотите закрыть глаза на то, что не вписывается в вашу картину мира. Но расколы однако были. Часть Сангхи решила модифицировать учение.



> Архат полностью свободный человек, даже в одиночку. И может возродить сангху, но потребуются еще три архата для подтверждения.


Не может. Сангху создаёт Будда.



> С чего бы мне верить каким-то историям, служащим лишь укреплению раскола сейчас, отодвигающих раскол в непроверяемые древние времена? 
> 
> Я скорее поверю в тоненький ручеек архатов, вокруг которых постепенно образовалась структура нереализованных старейшин, безнадежных в плане реализации, но способных хотя бы сохранить тексты и ритуалы, чтобы тонкий ручеек архатов не прерывался. А потом старейшины решили, что раз они не могут определить, кто архат, то и вообще определять не надо. Хватит и старшинства.


Вот видите. Вы уже свой собственный буддизм изобрели  :Smilie: 
Будда сказал, что по старшинству монахи будут ранжироваться, а не по архатству. Видимо даже он понимал, что доподлинное определение архатсва простыми людьми невозможно.



> Для меня это выглядит более вероятным историческим фактом, а мрогие истории выглядят ангажированными и незащищенными от перекладывания на удобный лад


А вероятность тут при чём? Это просто ваша вера. Вам хочется верить так. Но эта вера ничем не подкреплена.

----------

Богдан Б (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если интересно, то вот классификация типов личности данная самим Буддой: *Чавалата сутта*:


В ламриме такая же классификация, просто первый тип не относится к последователям дхармы, поэтому я его не упомянул. А так, в ламриме эти же четыре типа: три дхармических и один мирской.

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012), Won Soeng (10.10.2012), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, это не так. Дело не в намеках и пространных объяснениях.
> Три типа личностей, согласно ламриму, определяются по их *целеполаганию*: (1) страх перед муками сансары и желание попасть в высшие уделы, (2) утомленность сансарой в целом и желание ее покинуть, (3) устремление бодхисаттвы.
> Согласно этой классификации, тхераваде следуют личности второго типа.


Как Вам удается классифицировать всех тхеравадинов всех времен как второй тип *личности*?

Нужно же понимать границы классификации. В дзен есть свои классификации. Ламрим не общемахаянский трактат. Это учение Цонкапы, лишь одного из учителей. В линии передачи дзен есть Чандракирти, но нет Цонкапы.

Классификацию следует применять соответственно ее цели. 
В тхераваде есть все три типа личностей, указанных в Ламриме, в Гелуг или Чань есть все четыре типа личности указанные в каноне. Как можно этого не видеть?

----------

Сергей Ч (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как Вам удается классифицировать всех тхеравадинов всех времен как второй тип *личности*?


По типу мотивации.




> Нужно же понимать границы классификации. В дзен есть свои классификации.


Нисколько не сомневаюсь. Просто когда говорят о типах личностей обычно имеют в виду то, что я написал.
А дзен довольно изолированно развивался, там все что хочешь может быть или не быть. )))




> Ламрим не общемахаянский трактат. Это учение Цонкапы, лишь одного из учителей. В линии передачи дзен есть Чандракирти, но нет Цонкапы.


Тибетская линия идет от Атиши, то есть из Наланды, а вовсе не от Цонкапы.
И скорее всего это учение гораздо древнее, если даже в сутре, приведенной Сергеем прослеживается та же по смыслу классификация.

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как Вам удается классифицировать всех тхеравадинов всех времен как второй тип *личности*?


Хороший вопрос. ) Меня это тоже всегда удивляло.

"Когда мы понимаем, что «повозки» суть ступени естественного развертывания практики, нам становится ясно, что каждая школа (такая как тхеравада или дзэн) содержит в себе все «яна». По мере роста мудрости практикующий переходит от эгоистической практики к бескорыстной. Поскольку весь буддизм нацелен на искоренение алчности, ненависти и заблуждения, между целями разных школ не может существовать подлинного различия. Мы говорим это не для того, чтобы отрицать богатство каждой историко-культурной традиции в буддизме или ценность различий в центре тяжести и технических методах практики. Просто важно с полной ясностью установить, что буддийская практика ведет к тому, чтобы мы оказались в гармонии с четырьмя благородными истинами и пришли к концу всех желаний приобретения и всех иллюзий; важно также понять что любой путь, ведущий к этой цели, будет полным и всеобъемлющим."

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/kor.../living17.html

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012), Won Soeng (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я не о тибетской линии, а о ламриме.
Сутра помоста написана шестым патриархом, но никто же не думает, что он основатель Чань

То же и с палийским каноном: издан он все же под редакцией одного монаха, а число переизданий и не известно. Традиция писать трактаты от собственного лица мне все же больше импонирует безымянному канонизированию текстов на междусобойчике. 

Впрочем это я так, дразнюсь. Хотелось бы верить, что никого всерьез не зацепит

----------

Сергей Хос (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тибетская линия идет от Атиши, то есть из Наланды, а вовсе не от Цонкапы.
> И скорее всего это учение гораздо древнее, если даже в сутре, приведенной Сергеем прослеживается та же по смыслу классификация.


Вот и я так думаю, что Махаяна не на пустом месте появилась. А кто-то тут говорил, что Махаяна - это параллельный путь, никак не связанный с ранними текстами. ) 

В своей работе, под названием Чему на самом деле учил Будда: Палийские Никаи и Китайские Агамы Бхиккху Суджато говорит следующее:

"Подобно тому, как великий тхеравадинский комментатор Буддхагоша вобрал в себя энциклопедическое знание никай, многие величайшие махаянские учёные, такие как Нагарджуна, Васубандху, Асанга прочно основывались на агамах. Следуя их образцу и прилагая усилия к тщательному изучению этих Учений, мы можем понять, практиковать и распространять живую Дхамму ради всех чувствующих существ."

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012), Won Soeng (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Карма Палджор (10.10.2012), Сергей Хос (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> То же и с палийским каноном: издан он все же под редакцией одного монаха, а число переизданий и не известно.


Почему одного? Пятьсот Архатов было на Первом Соборе.

----------

Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему одного? Пятьсот Архатов было на Первом Соборе.


Первый собор нынче мифическая древность. Никто не помнит, свидетелей нет. Важно что записан канон был все де под руководством одного монаха. Топпер, ну не верю я, что в котле исторических смут не архаты, а поостые монахи, через два известных едва не оборвавшихся ручейка и еще море неизвестных, не внесли ничего от себя и не отредактировали в политическом запале что-нибудь, да не исключили сильно уж сомнительных текстов. 

Поэтому я равно уважительно отношусь к буддийскому наследию всех традиций, но потенциала для себя вижу больше в традиции дзен. И с благодарностью читаю переводы канонических сутт, в факультативном порядке. И верю в то, что вообще никаких противоречий нет, просто не нужно учиться у собственной фантазии, выбирающей, чему учиться, а что игнорировать. 
Для меня смысл учения в живых архатах. Только они есть цель и они же средство и главная надежда. И в этом вопросе компромиссов не приемлю. Один живой архат примером мотивирует тысячи, десятки тысяч людей. 
Я не понимаю, как через двести лет могли собраться архаты ксли после смерти будды тх никто не признавал и не проверял, при том, что Будда сам оставил средство проверки: чобисоттханасутту.
Я в полном недоумении, как можно было рационально отказаться отпризнания архатов, анагаминов, са ага нов, сотопнн?

----------


## Won Soeng

Прошу прощения за опечатки, телефон расшалился

----------


## Топпер

> Первый собор нынче мифическая древность. Никто не помнит, свидетелей нет.


А Будда то хоть был? Или это тоже мифическая древность?
И про Будду вы как узнали?



> Важно что записан канон был все де под руководством одного монаха.


Это под руководством какого же одного монаха был записан Канон? Вы ничего не путаете?



> Топпер, ну не верю я, что в котле исторических смут не архаты, а поостые монахи, через два известных едва не оборвавшихся ручейка и еще море неизвестных, не внесли ничего от себя и не отредактировали в политическом запале что-нибудь, да не исключили сильно уж сомнительных текстов.


Если вы даже в это не верите, то на каком основании верите в ещё более мифическую линию каких-то просветлённых учителей? Вы же не считаете Дзен изобретением Бодхидхармы? Или считаете?



> Поэтому я равно уважительно отношусь к буддийскому наследию всех традиций, но потенциала для себя вижу больше в традиции дзен. И с благодарностью читаю переводы канонических сутт, в факультативном порядке. И верю в то, что вообще никаких противоречий нет, просто не нужно учиться у собственной фантазии, выбирающей, чему учиться, а что игнорировать.


Вы именно у собственной фантазии и учитесь. Упорно игнорируя то, что вам не по нраву.



> Для меня смысл учения в живых архатах. Только они есть цель и они же средство и главная надежда. И в этом вопросе компромиссов не приемлю.


Вы так и не ответили на вопрос о том, как вы его определяете?

Вообще вы не чувствуете противоречия в собственной позиции?
Вы не верите в то, что в древности были Архаты, записавшие Канон, но при этом верите в то, что Архаты есть сейчас. 
Откуда, простите, взяться Архатам сейчас, если вы подвергаете сомнению их существование в прошлом?

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Максимилианус (10.10.2012), Сергей Хос (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012), Фил (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы именно у собственной фантазии и учитесь. Упорно игнорируя то, что вам не по нраву.


Сказано же вам, расшалился телефон. ))))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, вы обходите вниманием вопросы, которые для меня важны и пытаетесь обратить внимание на поотиворечия в моей, якобы, выражаемой позиции. Прошу меня понять. Я не высказываю сейчас целостной позицией. Я делюсь теми сомнениями, которые обнаруживаю. Я не говорю о том, что не было первого собора. Я говорю о том, что не верю, что на втором соборе было дословно повторено то же, что и на первом соборе. 
Меня волнует вопрос, когда было принято решение не подтверждать архатов, кем оно принято и с какой целью или по какой причине.

Не принимайте мои вопросы за нападки, пожалуйста. Мне искренне хочется понять, потому что вследствие этих сомнений я воспринимаю тхераваду как организацию, утерявшую практические знания по реалтзации канонического учения. Я хочу надеяться, что это не так, но мне нужны ответы на вопросы.

----------


## AlexТ

> Меня волнует вопрос, когда было принято решение не подтверждать архатов, кем оно принято и с какой целью или по какой причине.


По Тхераваде только Будды могут знать кто на каком уровне. Никто, даже Сарипутта, не может точно знать уровень другого. Мы можем только догадыватся кто не-Архат исходя из того что Архаты сделать не могут.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Сутра помоста написана шестым патриархом, но никто же не думает, что он основатель Чань


Я читал что это под сомнением, мог ли тот кто не умел писать, написать такую сутру...




> То же и с палийским каноном: издан он все же под редакцией одного монаха, а число переизданий и не известно.


Одного монаха? Я такого не слышал. Можете пожалуйста объяснить?




> Традиция писать трактаты от собственного лица мне все же больше импонирует безымянному канонизированию текстов на междусобойчике.


У разных Тхеравадинов разные мнения о важности Висуддхимагги. Насколько я понимаю, он собрал чьи то комментарии - и только один раз вставил свою т.з.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

Я, конечно, не знаком со всеми форумными тхеравадинами, но, по-моему, "рационалистов" тут только Wolf да AlexT, да и то оба с уклоном в материализм (извините, что перехожу на личности).
Фёдор Ф — трезвомыслящий рационалист, а Ондрий и Вантус — туманные мистики бгггггггггггг  :EEK!:

----------

Ондрий (10.10.2012), Сергей Хос (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Фил (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

> А уж если раввина вы спросите по жизненным вопросам.....


Если раввина из еврейского анекдота — конечно. А на самом деле равы порой отжигают так, что никаким Дмитриям Смирновым не снилось, у меня целая коллекция есть. И не какие-нибудь из Касриловки, а самые что ни на есть, типа Йосифа Оладьи. Ну мудрых и добрых, конечно, тоже немало.

----------

Топпер- (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Сравнение рационализма или почему Тхеравада больше подходит для интеллектуалов.

Достаточный минимум для принятия буддийского учения в Тхераваде:
1. Существование исторического Будды Шакьяумни и то, что он открыл Дхамму. Археологический и исторический факт.
2. Четыре благородные истины и Благородный восьмеричный путь. Логичное в своей основе учение которое легко верифицируется уже на начальном этапе. К примеру тренировка ума в виде медитации на естественных объектах (на дыхании и прочих) приносит пользу. 
3. Прибежище и практика могут быть осуществлены без встречи с учителем и Сангхой.

В сравнении с Тибетским буддизмом:
1. Необходимость верить мистическую действенность:мантр, тантр. 
2. Большой пантеон божеств, бодхисаттв и защитников.
3. Терма.
4. Большая ритуализованность, мистерии, ганапуджы и т.д.
5. Необходимость получать учение, посвящения и передачи исключительно от учителя.

Примерно так, сравнение может быть и более расширенным.

----------

Epihod (10.10.2012), Ittosai (10.10.2012), Богдан Б (10.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Норбу (10.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (11.10.2012), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012), Фил (10.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

> Четыре благородные истины и Благородный восьмеричный путь. Логичное в своей основе учение *которое легко верифицируется уже на начальном этапе.* К примеру тренировка ума в виде медитации на естественных объектах (на дыхании и прочих) приносит пользу.


Извините, Вы это серьезно? Тренировка ума в виде медитации на естественных объектах приносит пользу, следовательно, 4 БИ верифицированы. Ой вэй.

----------

Ho Shim (12.10.2012), Pema Sonam (10.10.2012), Tong Po (10.10.2012), Сергей Хос (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 2. Четыре благородные истины и Благородный восьмеричный путь. Логичное в своей основе учение которое легко верифицируется уже на начальном этапе. К примеру тренировка ума в виде медитации на естественных объектах (на дыхании и прочих) приносит пользу.


Интересно, как польза по медитации на дыхании поможет понять, что есть прошлая жизнь, есть будущая жизнь, есть камма, или что верно именно учение Пробуждённого, а не другие традиции где практикуется медитация на дыхании?

----------

Alex (10.10.2012), Pema Sonam (10.10.2012), Tong Po (10.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Вы имеете в виду шиваитский тантризм?


Шиваитским тантризмом это стало гораздо позже, примерно к 10 веку, думаю. А до того были просто тантры. Так уж вышло, что ваджраянский тантризм несколько старше современного шиваитского (по крайней мере, часть ученых придерживается такого мнения).

----------

Tong Po (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Ондрий (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Фёдор Ф — трезвомыслящий рационалист, а Ондрий и Вантус — туманные мистики бгггггггггггг


Я - трезвомыслящий мистик, к вашему сведению! :Stick Out Tongue:  (прошу не путать с туманным рационалистом). И ничего смешного :Embarrassment:  Очень даже трезвомыслящий.

----------

Alex (10.10.2012), sergey (10.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Сергей Хос (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Фил (10.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Надо теперь разобраться, что такое мистик. Ну не вижу в тибетских тантрах никакого мистицизма :Smilie:  Если, конечно, не зацикливаться на образах, прописанных на тханках. Там вся символика означает определенные проявления ума и работу с ним. Никакие тибетизмы и фольк тут не при чем, если уйти от внешнего образа на внутренний, а тханки прописаны для удобства - с набором объектов медитации, на СУТИ которых надо медитировать. Это просто вычленение определенного сектора в уме и работа над ним - через такие умопостроения.

Это конкретная работа над умом и над тонкими омрачениями, навроде медитации о дыхании, только весь упор делается на то, чтобы *побыстрее* стать Буддой на благо всех существ и этому соответствует определенная визуализация самого себя. При определенном понимании пустотности явлений. Кто не боится так визуализировать в силу мотивации - тот созрел для такой работы. Повторяю, это просто тренировка ума, ну, моожет быть, более вдохновленная. И совершенно при этом трезвомыслящая до предела. Тоесть, при нужной концентрации ум направлен на благой объект определенным образом.

Это всегда удивительно смотреть , как тхеравадины судят тантры. Когда человек не в теме - как он так может судить поверхностно......шамадху или випассану они же не считают чем-то мистическим? 

Тогда такой вопрос, а тхеравадины вообще молятся, молят Три Драгоценности, например, поскорее достичь Просветления? :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 1. Необходимость верить мистическую действенность:мантр, тантр.


Ошибка. Вы делаете ошибку тибетский буддизм=ваджраяна. То что виная пришла из раннего буддизма, упоминать не стоит надеюсь? То что махаяна пользуется, а не только ваджраяна - тоже упоминать не стоит? То что среди текстов ваджраяны достаточно много сутр, а не только тантр, наверное будет для вас открытием? Будто в тхераваде нет веры в мистическую действенность например прочтения сутр (паритта и пр.).




> 3. Терма.


Сравнительно позднее явление и собственно причём тут опять ваджраяна?




> 4. Большая ритуализованность, мистерии, ганапуджы и т.д.


Проблемы опять не видно. Впрочем если не понимать сути всего этого, то да... мистицизма навалом.




> 5. Необходимость получать учение, посвящения и передачи исключительно от учителя.


Опять неувязка. Начиная с Прибежища многое можно получать и без учителя. Да и само Прибежище тоже. Многие методы также можно пользовать без встречи с учителем. Сказки прям какие-то рассказываете

----------

Кунсанг (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

> Интересно, как польза по медитации на дыхании поможет понять, что есть прошлая жизнь, есть будущая жизнь, есть камма, или что верно именно учение Пробуждённого...


Есть прекрасное стебалово про "пятки Хэнка":




> Кроме того, пункт 2 гласит: "не злоупотребляйте алкоголем", пункт 4: "питайтесь правильно", а пункт 8: "мойте руки после туалета". Все знают, что это правильно, значит, и остальное верно!

----------

Карма Палджор (10.10.2012), Кузьмич (11.10.2012), Ондрий (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

> Начиная с Прибежища многое можно получать и без учителя. *Да и само Прибежище тоже.*


Кстати, в отличие от тхеравады  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вантус

> 1. Необходимость верить мистическую действенность:мантр, тантр.


В тантрах и т.п. описаны методы йоги. Соответственно, их применяют на практике (задерживают дыхание, сосредотачивают ум на определенных объектах, делают определенные асаны и янтры), а отнюдь не "верят в их мистическую действенность".



> 2. Большой пантеон божеств, бодхисаттв и защитников.


Непринципиальный момент, используют для своей йоги, в основном, одного-единственного дэвата. разнообразие - это возможность выбрать себе конкретную систему йог по своим эстетическим и прочим предпочтениям. 



> 3. Терма.


В Индии такой фигни не было.



> 4. Большая ритуализованность, мистерии, ганапуджы и т.д.


В Тхераваде ритуалов навалом.



> 5. Необходимость получать учение, посвящения и передачи исключительно от учителя.


В бхиккху без наставника тоже не пострижешься.

----------

Alex (10.10.2012), Ho Shim (12.10.2012), SlavaR (10.10.2012), Tong Po (10.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (10.10.2012), Карма Палджор (10.10.2012), Кунсанг (10.10.2012), Ондрий (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Кстати, в отличие от тхеравады


Вы противоречите Модератору. Он про тхераваду написал




> 3.* Прибежище* и практика *могут быть осуществлены без встречи с учителем и Сангхой*.

----------

Alex (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Извините, Вы это серьезно? Тренировка ума в виде медитации на естественных объектах приносит пользу, следовательно, 4 БИ верифицированы. Ой вэй.


Алекс, а вы действительно не понимаете о чем я написал или вам поговорить?

Друзья, не буду вдаваться в тонкости сравнительного анализа и в дальнейших рассуждениях не вижу смысла поскольку предлагают в качестве аргументов обсуждать частности (это возможно, то возможно, а вот если вот так, а я мистики в этом не вижу). В общем и целом Тхеравада объективно рациональнее чем, опять же, к примеру, Тибетский буддизма. И это не плохо или хорошо. Для кого-то мистицизм является более мотивирующим фактором, чем рассудочные рассуждения.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Друзья, не буду вдаваться в тонкости сравнительного анализа и в дальнейших рассуждениях не вижу смысла поскольку предлагают в качестве аргументов обсуждать частности (это возможно, то возможно, а вот если вот так, а я мистики в этом не вижу). В общем и целом Тхеравада объективно рациональнее чем, опять же, к примеру, Тибетский буддизма. И это не плохо или хорошо. Для кого-то мистицизм является более мотивирующим фактором, чем рассудочные рассуждения.


Я конечно извиняюсь, но некоторые частности перечислили вы. Или чего-то не заметил?
А по поводу рациональности - пока не было особо хороших утверждений о большей рациональности тхеравады по сравнению с махаяной или ваджраяной. А веры и мистицизма по сути хватает везде.

----------

Ho Shim (12.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

> Алекс, а вы действительно не понимаете, о чем я написал, или вам поговорить?


Действительно не понимаю. А Вы?

----------


## Федор Ф

Тхеравада, конечно, путь здравого смысла. Но почему обязательно для рационалистов? 
Талапута, Анурудха, Моггаллана не были рационалистами, их мирская жизнь была так или иначе связана с искусством, что не помешало им стать архатами. А, может, и помогло обрести духовные способности, "божественный глаз".
Моггаллана одним пальцем ноги мог потрясти дворец Сакки и вставить мозги на место богам. Кто так еще может? Только гуманитарий. Рационалист даже о божественных мирах не вспомнит. Он крепко на земле стоит обеими ногами. На кой ему Небеса?

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Я конечно извиняюсь, но некоторые частности перечислили вы. Или чего-то не заметил?


Олег, вы мне приписываете высказывания которых я не говорил и потом их критикуете. Нигде не утверждал, что Тибетский буддизм=ваджраяна. Лишь перечислил то что входит в Тибетский буддизм, в том числе мантры и тантра.




> Действительно не понимаю. А Вы?


М, тренировка ума - это полезно. Это так понимаю не вызывает непонимания. И это частный случай Восьмеричного благородного пути, а не утверждение о полной верификации Четырех благородных истин.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, вы мне приписываете высказывания которых я не говорил и потом их критикуете. Нигде не утверждал, что Тибетский буддизм=ваджраяна. Лишь перечислил то что входит в Тибетский буддизм, в том числе мантры и тантра.


Валера. Вот слов "*в том числе*" там и не было. У вас было просто утверждение без всякого дополнения. Разница чувствуется?
А про остальные пункты уже сказал. Пятый пункт в этом списке спорен. А первый пункт мало отличается от некоторых представлений тхеравады (вы же тоже верите в "мистическую силу" от прочтения некоторых сутт). Ритуалов и у вас хватает. Передачи (скажем обетов винаи и пр.) и у вас надо получать от других.

----------

Кузьмич (11.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

Ну так писали-то Вы совсем не то. Вот Ваши слова:




> Четыре благородные истины и Благородный восьмеричный путь. Логичное в своей основе учение, которое легко верифицируется уже на начальном этапе. К примеру, тренировка ума в виде медитации на естественных объектах (на дыхании и прочих) приносит пользу.


Я это понял так: тренировка ума в виде медитации на естественных объектах уже на начальном этапе приносит пользу, что легко верифицирует учение о Четырех БИ и Б8П. А теперь, после Вашего уточнения, выходит, что *частный случай* Восьмеричного пути (медитация на естественных объектах) уже на начальных этапах легко верифицирует частный случай Восьмеричного пути (медитацию на естественных объектах), но не Восьмеричный путь в полном объеме и не Четыре БИ. Ну и кто тут не понимает, что говорит?

----------


## Akaguma

> Ну и кто тут не понимает, что говорит?


Это называется, смотрим в книгу...

----------


## Ануруддха

> Валера. Вот слов "*в том числе*" там и не было. У вас было просто утверждение без всякого дополнения.


Из контекста это очевидно. К примеру упоминается и терма, которые не являются общепринятыми во всем Тибетском буддизме и его основой.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Из контекста это очевидно. К примеру упоминается и терма, которые не являются общепринятыми во всем Тибетском буддизме и его основой.


Кхм. Контекста? Валера... как технарю логика и конкретика "без контекста" - более приятна. Уж не обессудьте  :Smilie: 
Ну а если терма (хотя это тибетский термин, но по сути терма появлялись и раньше, не имея такого названия) не везде в тибетских школах употребляются, то зачем тогда было их упоминать?  :Smilie:  Хотя вроде как не все тертёны были из Тибета, если память мне не изменяет.

----------


## Топпер

> Шиваитским тантризмом это стало гораздо позже, примерно к 10 веку, думаю. А до того были просто тантры. Так уж вышло, что ваджраянский тантризм несколько старше современного шиваитского (по крайней мере, часть ученых придерживается такого мнения).


Но это, как я понимаю, всё-равно были небуддийские методы? Если вообще допустить их существование.
А наша аудитория настаивает на том, что они идут прямёхонько от Будды.

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда такой вопрос, а тхеравадины вообще молятся, молят Три Драгоценности, например, поскорее достичь Просветления?


В принципе нет. У нас есть славословия в честь Трёх Драгоценностей. У нас есть благопожелания по тому или иному адресу. У нас есть покаяния за неблагие поступки и мысли в адрес Трёх Драгоценностей. 
А вот молитв в плане просьб к Будде или ещё кому-либо нет.

----------

Алексей Е (21.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не говорю о том, что не было первого собора. Я говорю о том, что не верю, что на втором соборе было дословно повторено то же, что и на первом соборе.


Если потеря Дхаммы произошла уже на Втором Соборе, то чем занимались остальные поколения монахов? Чем занимаетесь вы, как получивший учение от дзенских наставников? Если Второй Собор - ложный. Тогда и Чань тоже ложный. А ведь он идёт от Махакассапы, председательствовавшем на Первом Соборе, через тхеру Ананду и далее. Нагарджуна, вроде бы, даже входит в число Патриархов.



> Меня волнует вопрос, когда было принято решение не подтверждать архатов, кем оно принято и с какой целью или по какой причине.


А когда вообще было принято решение *подтверждать* Архатов? Я такого не припомню. Архатство - это не лицензия. Его подтверждать не нужно. Человек либо Архат, либо нет.  Будда правда мог это определить. Но даже насчёт других Архатов я не уверен, что они могли со 100% достоверностью распознать другого Архата.



> Не принимайте мои вопросы за нападки, пожалуйста. Мне искренне хочется понять, потому что вследствие этих сомнений я воспринимаю тхераваду как организацию, утерявшую практические знания по реалтзации канонического учения.Я хочу надеяться, что это не так, но мне нужны ответы на вопросы.


Будда говорил, что до тех пор, пока монахи живут праведно, мир не лишиться Архатов.

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Прошу прощения за опечатки, телефон расшалился


Я сразу не придал значения этим словам, но потом вспомнил, что BTR  занимается созданием искусственного интеллекта.  :EEK!:

----------

Vladiimir (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я сразу не придал значения этим словам, но потом вспомнил, что BTR  занимается созданием искусственного интеллекта.


А ведь могло быть и на базе холодильника или мясорубки  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ошибка. Вы делаете ошибку тибетский буддизм=ваджраяна. То что виная пришла из раннего буддизма, упоминать не стоит надеюсь? То что махаяна пользуется, а не только ваджраяна - тоже упоминать не стоит? То что среди текстов ваджраяны достаточно много сутр, а не только тантр, наверное будет для вас открытием? Будто в тхераваде нет веры в мистическую действенность например прочтения сутр (паритта и пр.).


Оттого, что в ваджраяне используется Виная муласарвастивады, она не превращается в тхераваду. 



> 3. Терма.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Сравнительно позднее явление и собственно причём тут опять ваджраяна?


При том, что терма - они не в чань или тхераваде. Они - в ваджраяне.



> Проблемы опять не видно. Впрочем если не понимать сути всего этого, то да... мистицизма навалом.


Даже если понимать суть, мистицизм не исчезнет. Зачем например лепить те или иные виды торма из тех или иных продуктов, той или иной формы? Объяснить рационально это нельзя. Также, как нельзя рационально объяснить, как же мантра Ваджрасатвы отчищает камму от многих кальп.



> Опять неувязка. Начиная с Прибежища многое можно получать и без учителя. Да и само Прибежище тоже. Многие методы также можно пользовать без встречи с учителем. Сказки прям какие-то рассказываете


Из того, что некоторые отдельные, частные вещи могут делаться без учителя и без посвящения, например, можно читать самостоятельно "Ом мани пеме хунг", не следует, что без учителя и посвящения, в ваджраяне можно делать *всё*. Вы выдёргиваете частности и пытаетесь оправдать ими общее.

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, когда собирался первый собор, каждый знал, кто архат, кто анагамин, поскольку были опознаны буддой (а возможно, и другими архатами, потому что достоверных фактов, что архаты вообще не могли распознавать степени святости - я не встречал, только мнения, что возможно не могли)
Через двести лет после этого, если не было определения, кто архат, кто нет - как можно сказать, кто собирался?
Это не исключает того, что архаты были, но это значит, что канон могли записать уже простые монахи, среди которых не осталось архатов.
А архаты в это время во всей этой суматохе не участвовали, учили себе спокойно учеников, которые достигали архатства и учили других учеников
Объясняли своими словами, а нереализованные монахи, записывая сутты, вполне себе могли включить свои идеи о том, что важно слово, дословность, и исключить те сутты которые им показались непонятными противоречивыми. В общем - могли отредактировать канон. Опять же, при царе Ашоке, происходил отбор монахов на собор по определенному принципу, этот принцип мог стать довлеющим в канонизации. А попали ли на собор архаты или нет - тхеравада не знает и определить не может. 

Поэтому я не связываю версию тхеравады об истории развития всего Буддизма, и полагаю, что передача от сердца к сердцу как-то надежнее. Но требует подтверждения архатства, что противоречит взглядам тхеравады, но не известно, противоречит ли словам Будды, если допускать, что часть слов в каноне могли быть выброшены по политическим мотивам простыми монахами, не имеющих реализации и способных омрачаться и преследовать мирские цели сохранения своих общин.

Так или иначе, я говорю это не к тому, что тхеравада это что-то неполноценное, а к тому, что аргументы и претензии некоторых тхеравадин на историческую исключительность и недостижимую праведность - для меня несостоятельны, я вынужден сделать слишком много допущений, чтобы принять подобную точку зрения. И об этих допущениях, которые не могу считать абсолютно невероятными, я и пишу. Так сказать, к сведению.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну да. Трезвомыслящие рационалисты - в тхераваду.


Вообще-то трезвомыслящие рационалисты никуда не идут  :Smilie:  они *не* религиозные люди.

----------

Alex (10.10.2012), Wyrd (10.10.2012), Кузьмич (11.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (11.10.2012), Сергей Хос (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вообще-то трезвомыслящие рационалисты никуда не идут  они *не* религиозные люди.


Ну наконец-то! Хоть кто-то это сказал. А то я твержу, уже не помню в которой теме, о том, что рациональность и духовность несовместимы, но меня никто не слышит.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, когда собирался первый собор, каждый знал, кто архат, кто анагамин, поскольку были опознаны буддой (а возможно, и другими архатами, потому что достоверных фактов, что архаты вообще не могли распознавать степени святости - я не встречал, только мнения, что возможно не могли)
> Через двести лет после этого, если не было определения, кто архат, кто нет - как можно сказать, кто собирался?
> Это не исключает того, что архаты были, но это значит, что канон могли записать уже простые монахи, среди которых не осталось архатов.
> А архаты в это время во всей этой суматохе не участвовали, учили себе спокойно учеников, которые достигали архатства и учили других учеников


На каком основании вы делаете такое утверждение? Что, дескать, Архаты не участвовали, а учили где-то в сторонке?
Традиция говорит нам, что во втором соборе участвовало 700 Архатов.



> Объясняли своими словами, а нереализованные монахи, записывая сутты, вполне себе могли включить свои идеи о том, что важно слово, дословность, и исключить те сутты которые им показались непонятными 
> противоречивыми.


Опять же, для таких предположений должны быть основания. А у вас их нет. Это голословное предположение. 
И вообще, как вы себе представляете этот процесс, когда тхеравада уже на Втором Соборе не захотела вносить изменений? Сама суть тхеравады не в подправлении, а в сохранении. 

С гораздо большей вероятностью подправить могли захотеть "архаты". Коих и сейчас на Руси бес счёта. И вот это, по человеческой психологии (когда кто-либо возомнив себя просветлённым начинает считать себя вправе вносить поправки и дополнения), как раз таки более вероятно.




> Опять же, при царе Ашоке, происходил отбор монахов на собор по определенному принципу, этот принцип мог стать довлеющим в канонизации. А попали ли на собор архаты или нет - тхеравада не знает и определить не может.


Читайте Катаватху. Его составил *Архат* Могалипутта Тиса.




> Поэтому я не связываю версию тхеравады об истории развития всего Буддизма, и полагаю, что передача от сердца к сердцу как-то надежнее. Но требует подтверждения архатства, что противоречит взглядам тхеравады, но не известно, противоречит ли словам Будды, если допускать, что часть слов в каноне могли быть выброшены по политическим мотивам простыми монахами, не имеющих реализации и способных омрачаться и преследовать мирские цели сохранения своих общин.


Давайте начнём с того, что во-первых, в чань буддизме* нет Архатов*. Чань - это махаяна. Там по определению идеал Архатов не котируется. Мы это уже неоднократно обсуждали.
Во-вторых, если принять за родоначальников линии патриархов тхер Махакассапу и Ананду, то они *не могли отвергнуть сутты*. Тхера Ананда их и излагал на Первом Соборе, а Тхера Махакассапа спрашивал. Однако сутт то этих у вас нет. Значит потерялись где-то пока передавались по линии трёх подтвердивших.
В-третьих повторюсь, что как раз таки в случае сапопросветлений гораздо больше вероятность дополнения и исправления. Ибо каждый из таких реализованных считает себя вправе дополнить слова Будды своими соображениями.



> Так или иначе, я говорю это не к тому, что тхеравада это что-то неполноценное, а к тому, что аргументы и претензии некоторых тхеравадин на историческую исключительность и недостижимую праведность - для меня несостоятельны, я вынужден сделать слишком много допущений, чтобы принять подобную точку зрения. И об этих допущениях, которые не могу считать абсолютно невероятными, я и пишу. Так сказать, к сведению.


Напротив. Это вы делаете практически одни допущения и ничем их не подкрепляете:

Допущение №1: что на Втором и последующем соборе Архатов не было
Допущение №2: что Архаты учили где-то в сторонке правильным вещам.
Допущение №3: что монахи на соборах для чего-то исправили сутты или подменили их.
Допущение №4: что способ передачи вне текстов с лицензированием от трёх других людей, обладающих лицензией более надёжен, нежели традиционный способ.

И вот на базе всего этого вы строите свои гипотезы. При том, что ни одно из этих допущений вы подтвердить чем-либо не можете.

----------

Akaguma (10.10.2012), Eugeny (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще-то трезвомыслящие рационалисты никуда не идут  они *не* религиозные люди.


Это как раз таки не трезвомыслящие. 
Трезвомыслящие понимают, что даже если там ничего нет, они не потеряют из-за практики. А если есть - приобретут.

----------

Eugeny (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я, конечно, не знаком со всеми форумными тхеравадинами, но, по-моему, "рационалистов" тут только Wolf да AlexT, да и то оба с уклоном в материализм (извините, что перехожу на личности).
> Фёдор Ф — трезвомыслящий рационалист, а Ондрий и Вантус — туманные мистики бгггггггггггг


Я скорее, мистический атеист  :Smilie: )))))))))))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Оттого, что в ваджраяне используется Виная муласарвастивады, она не превращается в тхераваду.


Топпер. Поменьше агрессии.
Получаем один источник для винаи в форме стхавиравады, как более раннего источника этого раздела для обоих направлений.
Вот только тхеравада  от этого тоже не превращается в стхавираваду. Вы меня в таких играх значит обвиняете, а сами тоже схватившись за одно слово - пытаетесь проехаться по оппоненту? Ну что же. Поиграем в ваши игры.  :Smilie: 




> При том, что терма - они не в чань или тхераваде. Они - в ваджраяне.


По названию, да. По сути нет.




> Даже если понимать суть, мистицизм не исчезнет. Зачем например лепить те или иные виды торма из тех или иных продуктов, той или иной формы? Объяснить рационально это нельзя. Также, как нельзя рационально объяснить, как же мантра Ваджрасатвы отчищает камму от многих кальп.


То есть теорию вы таки не усвоили, пока пребывали в лоне гелуг? Или вам объясняли как-то интересно? Без объяснения воззрения поди? Зачем читать сутты, если рационально вы также не объясните их действие для благословения чего-то там или для устранения препятствий?
Топпер. Если вы применяете анализ к махаяне, то будьте добры такой рациональный подход использовать к своей традиции. Двойной стандарт не подходит. 




> Из того, что некоторые отдельные, частные вещи могут делаться без учителя и без посвящения, например, можно читать самостоятельно "Ом мани пеме хунг", не следует, что без учителя и посвящения, в ваджраяне можно делать *всё*. Вы выдёргиваете частности и пытаетесь оправдать ими общее.


Ошибка в первичном утверждении. Первичное утверждение было про общее. И поскольку было представлено утверждение, без каких-либо пояснений, то при опровержении частного случая (к слову сказать не единственного), первичное утверждение становится спорным и недостоверным. Раз Валера привел такие утверждения, то пусть и доказывает свою правоту. Это точно будет вашим подходом.

----------

Дондог (03.08.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это как раз таки не трезвомыслящие. 
> Трезвомыслящие понимают, что даже если там ничего нет, они не потеряют из-за практики. А если есть - приобретут.


Это религиозное "трезвомыслие" не имеет никакого отношения к трезвомыслию как таковому. Логика "и богу и свечку и черту кочергу" еще не делает людей трезвомыслящими. Вы как всегда подменяете понятия.

Настоящий трезвомыслящий думает - там ничего нет, т.к. никто оттуда не возвращался и ничего рассказывал (ну кроме тибетских тулку-ринпоче!! так-то!) и не доказал. Это и есть синоним атеиста, агностика, рационалиста и т.д.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. Поменьше агрессии.


Вы видите агрессию? Зачем?



> Получаем один источник для винаи в форме стхавиравады, как более раннего источника этого раздела для обоих направлений.


Не получаем. Стахвиравада это и есть тхеравада.



> Вот только тхеравада  от этого тоже не превращается в стхавираваду.


Стхавиравада на санскрите. Тхеравада на пали.



> По названию, да. По сути нет.


Что значит "по сути нет".



> Даже если понимать суть, мистицизм не исчезнет. Зачем например лепить те или иные виды торма из тех или иных продуктов, той или иной формы? Объяснить рационально это нельзя. Также, как нельзя рационально объяснить, как же мантра Ваджрасатвы отчищает камму от многих кальп.
> 			
> 		
> 
> То есть теорию вы таки не усвоили, пока пребывали в лоне гелуг? Или вам объясняли как-то интересно? Без объяснения воззрения поди? Зачем читать сутты, если рационально вы также не объясните их действие для благословения чего-то там или для устранения препятствий?
> Топпер. Если вы применяете анализ к махаяне, то будьте добры такой рациональный подход использовать к своей традиции. Двойной стандарт не подходит.


Так вы можете пояснить зачем торма лепить или как отчищает камму чтение мантры Ваджрасаттвы без увода темы в сторону? Если можете - поясните. Если не можете - так и скажите, что не можете.



> Ошибка в первичном утверждении. Первичное утверждение было про общее. И поскольку было представлено утверждение, без каких-либо пояснений, то при опровержении частного случая (к слову сказать не единственного), первичное утверждение становится спорным и недостоверным. Раз Валера привел такие утверждения, то пусть и доказывает свою правоту. Это точно будет вашим подходом.


Вот пояснения я сделал. Но вы, по прежнему пытаетесь уйти в сторону.

----------

Eugeny (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это религиозное "трезвомыслие" не имеет никакого отношения к трезвомыслию как таковому. Логика "и богу и свечку и черту кочергу" еще не делает людей трезвомыслящими. Вы как всегда подменяете понятия.
> 
> Настоящий трезвомыслящий думает - там ничего нет, т.к. никто оттуда не возвращался и ничего рассказывал (ну кроме тибетских тулку-ринпоче!! так-то!) и не доказал. Это и есть синоним атеиста, агностика, рационалиста и т.д.


Я точно также могу сказать, что вы подменяете или сужаете понятия. 
Трезвомыслие не означает автоматически, что человек атеист.

----------

Eugeny (10.10.2012), Александр Кеосаян (10.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

> А наша аудитория настаивает на том, что они идут прямёхонько от Будды.


Протестую! Я не настаиваю! И Бхантэ, кстати, в курсе  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Протестую! Я не настаиваю! И Бхантэ, кстати, в курсе


Это я про остальную, кроме вас с Вантусом

----------

Eugeny (10.10.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я точно также могу сказать, что вы подменяете или сужаете понятия. 
> Трезвомыслие не означает автоматически, что человек атеист.


Не сужаю - это общеприняное понимание. А то, что вы описываете - это религиозный прагматик (из тех, кто верит о хождении по льду  :Wink:  )

----------


## Топпер

> Не сужаю - это общеприняное понимание. А то, что вы описываете - это религиозный прагматик (из тех, кто верит о хождении по льду  )


Так это тоже трезвомыслие.

----------

Eugeny (10.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы видите агрессию? Зачем?


Затем, что вы всегда начинаете говорить с сильным напором, когда что-то вам не нравится. Обусловленное действие.




> Не получаем. Стахвиравада это и есть тхеравада.


Неа. Используя ваш довод - *слово другое*.




> Стхавиравада на санскрите. Тхеравада на пали.


Только вот название тхеравада появилось позже. Так любимый многими здесь источник повествует, что стхавиравада "прежде чем стать" тхеравадой, получала и другое название. Можно предположить, что некая группа лиц решила себя так именовать после очередного разделения одного направления.




> Что значит "по сути нет".


Вопроса нет, ответа нет. Где вопросительный знак?  :Smilie: 




> Так вы можете пояснить зачем торма лепить или как отчищает камму чтение мантры Ваджрасаттвы без увода темы в сторону? Если можете - поясните. Если не можете - так и скажите, что не можете.


Э-э-э. Уход от темы в сторону разъяснения некоторых моментов практик ваджраяны, уважаемый Топпер, сделали вы, поскольку вам не понравилось, что приведенное утверждение Валеры оспаривается. А это в общем-то естественно (естественно что оно оспаривается). Торма и всё прочее надо разбирать в зависимости от контекста того или иного метода. И не в этом разделе. Вы же знаете ограничения ваджраяны в отношении передачи учения  :Smilie: 




> Вот пояснения я сделал. Но вы, по прежнему пытаетесь уйти в сторону.


И какие же пояснения вы сделали? Выделили слово "*всё*"?
Еще раз повторяю. Валера, когда писал, привел фактически утверждение. Утверждение охватывающее всё, поскольку дополнительное высказывание типа "кроме..." не было приведено. То есть получаем А=Б. Это по факту указывает на идентичность двух понятий по содержанию. Но так получается, что Б!=А, поскольку в "кроме..." входит достаточное количество методов, мантр, тантр и пр. вы привели только одно "кроме..." - с Авалокитешварой. А список можно продолжить практически до "всё".

И что получаем? Что первичное утверждение не верно. А ваша попытка доказать что оно верно (хотя Валера должен был доказывать, но наверное это корпоративный дух, честь мундира) - кроме эмоций пока ничем не выражена. Логики нет. Доказательства текстами тоже нет (живых существ нет ,полезных ископаемых нет... населена роботами).  :Smilie:

----------

Ондрий (10.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Надо теперь разобраться, что такое мистик. Ну не вижу в тибетских тантрах никакого мистицизма Если, конечно, не зацикливаться на образах, прописанных на тханках.


Вот тут то и проблема. Для меня символика Дэмонов. недоказанных каналов, и.т.д. не работает. Я не спорю что для средневековых Тибетских крестьян это могло работать, и то это под вопросом.





> Тогда такой вопрос, а тхеравадины вообще молятся, молят Три Драгоценности, например, поскорее достичь Просветления?


Нет. Будда не Иисус. Он только указывает Путь.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Затем, что вы всегда начинаете говорить с сильным напором, когда что-то вам не нравится. Обусловленное действие.


Может быть вам так кажется?  Может быть, вы хотите видеть напор?  :Wink: 



> Неа. Используя ваш довод - *слово другое*.


Хм.... если мы переведём слово "хлеб" на немецкий и оно станет "брот". Хлеб от этого поменяется?



> Только вот название тхеравада появилось позже. Так любимый многими здесь источник повествует, что стхавиравада "прежде чем стать" тхеравадой, получала и другое название. Можно предположить, что некая группа лиц решила себя так именовать после очередного разделения одного направления.


Нет. Деление на махасангхику и тхераваду произошло на Втором Соборе.



> Вопроса нет, ответа нет. Где вопросительный знак?


Ок. Что значит ваш ответ "по сути нет" на тему того, что терма - это не ваджраяна??



> Э-э-э. Уход от темы в сторону разъяснения некоторых моментов практик ваджраяны, уважаемый Топпер, сделали вы, поскольку вам не понравилось, что приведенное утверждение Валеры оспаривается. А это в общем-то естественно (естественно что оно оспаривается). Торма и всё прочее надо разбирать в зависимости от контекста того или иного метода. И не в этом разделе. Вы же знаете ограничения ваджраяны в отношении передачи учения


Т.е. внятного ответа вы дать не можете? Я об этом всегда и говорю. Что в ваджраяне почти всё так и подаётся.



> И какие же пояснения вы сделали? Выделили слово "*всё*"?
> Еще раз повторяю. Валера, когда писал, привел фактически утверждение. Утверждение охватывающее всё, поскольку дополнительное высказывание типа "кроме..." не было приведено. То есть получаем А=Б. Это по факту указывает на идентичность двух понятий по содержанию. Но так получается, что Б!=А, поскольку в "кроме..." входит достаточное количество методов, мантр, тантр и пр. вы привели только одно "кроме..." - с Авалокитешварой. А список можно продолжить практически до "всё".
> 
> И что получаем? Что первичное утверждение не верно. А ваша попытка доказать что оно верно (хотя Валера должен был доказывать, но наверное это корпоративный дух, честь мундира) - кроме эмоций пока ничем не выражена. Логики нет. Доказательства текстами тоже нет (живых существ нет ,полезных ископаемых нет... населена роботами).


Вопрос обсуждения был о том, что в ваджраяне для практик нужно получать тантрические посвящения. Вы, на основании некоторых частных случаев, пытаетесь опровергнуть это. Что, дескать это не так. Что посвящения не нужны. Я об этом говорю.

Но на деле то нужны. Кроме небольшого количества частных случаев.

----------

Eugeny (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (10.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вообще-то трезвомыслящие рационалисты никуда не идут  они *не* религиозные люди.


Даже в Сото-Дзэн идут и при этом не верят в перерождения...   

Некоторые могут медитировать (_випассана, дзадзен, и.т.д._)  для кайфа или расслабления от перегрева думания. 


Если бы у меня было хорошее здоровье и хорошо владел саматхой, то даже с "_Атеизм и жизнь одна_"  самое крутое это быть Бхиккху где то в Тайланде/Бирме и кайфовать в Джханах по стилю Аджхан Брахма.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Традиция говорит нам, что во втором соборе участвовало 700 Архатов.


Кто их определил и посчитал? Может быть просто 700 монахов? Прошло 100-110 лет с париниббаны Будды. Даже самым молодым архатам, определеным Буддой было бы 120-130 лет. Набралось бы таких 700?

Именно это противоречие меня смущает прежде всего.
Но дальше - почва для сомнений лишь жирнеет.

Через 220 лет после париниббаны Будды Могалипутта Тисса собирает третий собор. Если никто не определял архатов, то были собраны лишь монахи по принципу формального соблюдения винаи и формального знания сутт. Могалипутта Тисса определил, какие взгляды правильные, внес свое представление в доктрину.

Читал, что в Шриланку принес тексты канона Махинда, сын Ашоки. Это было большое представительство монахов, однако, были ли среди них Архаты? Можно ли без опасений отвергнуть мысль, что среди них уже не было ни одного Архата?

Четвертый собор проходил под руководством Махаракхиты. 500 монахов (можно ли отвергнуть мысль, что не все из них были архаты, а то и вовсе не было среди них архатов) записывали сутты по памяти.
ОДно дело память Ананды, совсем другое дело память 700 монахов через 100-110 лет, потом память Махинды и еще, может быть сотни монахов с ним, и затем память еще каких-то 700 монахов. 

При этом Васумитра проводил совсем другой собор в Кашмире, вероятно через несколько десятков лет, где присутствовали другие 500 монахов и где было записано учение абхидхармы Махавибхаша.
При этом я не знаю, как буддизм попал в Кашмир.

Далее, я слышал, что дважды в Шри Ланке приходилось восстанавливать традицию, по причине того, что не было сангхи из четырех монахов, для пострижения новых монахов, и приходилось приглашать монахов из других буддийских регионов, причем, привозились так же записи канона, но сведений о том, как они сверялись, насколько были полны, я не встречал, но где-то была информация, что некоторые противоречия были все же исключены, правда не знаю какие, как, зачем и кем. 

Поэтому я вполне могу допустить утерю Дхармы в нескольких моментах и вполне могу допустить, что уже на втором соборе решения принимали не архаты, а старейшины, которые могут ошибаться, быть предвзятыми и заблуждающимися, и выбору которых я слепо доверять не могу. 

При этом я вполне могу доверять, что любой Архат, реализовавший Дхарму в полной мере, способен обучать Дхарме, пусть и не так совершенно, как Будда, вообще не используя слово Будды, или используя его частично, в той мере, в какой это необходимо. 

Но я не возвышаю Махаяну над Тхеравадой, я лишь не доверяю аргументам превосходства Тхеравады над Махаяной. Я для себя понимаю, что лишь пройдя путь можно проверить истинность учения и традиции, его сохранившей. Можно многому научиться у монахов. Но если они сами не постигли Ниродха саммапати - они не смогут этого научить. Если они сами не вступают в джханы, трудно доверять их словам о том, как это необходимо делать. Если они не видят взаимообусловленного возникновения, как они могут его объяснять? 

Поэтому я отвергаю аргументы Тхеравадинов о каком-либо превосходстве учения Тхеравады над учениями Махаяны и рассматриваю это как мирские амбиции, не полезные в практике, которые могут быть безболезненно отброшены и оставлены без внимания и рассмотрения. Поскольку суть учения Тхеравады передана в каноне, мнения монахов о каноне, помимо дословного его цитирования - могут быть как полезны, так и бесполезны. Фактическая ценность знаний монахов в таком случае заключена лишь в цитировании сутт и правил винаи. Это то, за что я почитаю монахов Тхеравады. Но я не почитаю монахов тхеравады как самостоятельных учителей, мнение которых может быть авторитетным. Это просто частные мнения, порой основанные на сопоставлении разных текстов и понимании разных смыслов и контекстов применения слов, но никак не на ясном, неомраченном видении Дхармы. 

И поэтому претензии таких монахов на то, следует ли признавать чьи-то достижения значимыми, а тем более окончательными я не могу принимать во внимание всерьез, только справочно, как мнение человека опытного в изучении слова Будды и попыток практиковать сказанной Буддой в свете такого понимания, без возможности задать вопрос Будде или Архату и избежать ошибок и заблуждений. 

В этом и заключен мой скепсис к утверждениям Тхеравадинов об истинности или неистинности тех или иных доктрин, школ, взглядов. По всему Тхеравадины не могут делать подобных заключений не впадая в заблуждения. Только цитирование слова Будды, дословно, без интерпретаций и комментариев, объяснений и наставлений. Поскольку все кроме дословного цитирования сутт, даже простое их сопоставление между собой - это вполне может быть ошибкой и заблуждением, которое монах не может проверить и ему не у кого спросить. 

Вот такой у меня пессиместический взгляд на Тхераваду, как живую традицию.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Даже в Сото-Дзэн идут и при этом не верят в перерождения...   
> 
> Некоторые могут медитировать (_випассана, дзадзен, и.т.д._)  для кайфа или расслабления от перегрева думания. 
> 
> 
> Если бы у меня было хорошее здоровье и хорошо владел саматхой, то даже с "_Атеизм и жизнь одна_"  самое крутое это быть Бхиккху где то в Тайланде/Бирме и кайфовать в Джханах по стилю Аджхан Брахма.


Насчет кайфования в джханах - зачем такие сложности? Есть немало веществ вполне нейтрализующих чувственное восприятие, не прекращая его. 
Для материалиста нет никакого смысла усложнять, если можно что-то получить проще. Поэтому алкоголизм, наркомания - это как раз результат материалистических взглядов. Если можно сделать хорошо прямо сейчас и без особых усилий - материалист сделает это. И если материалист найдет средство опьянения без похмелья - он не найдет причин не травиться этим средством. Почему нет? Жизнь это существование белковых тел, разумная жизнь это высшая деятельность нервной системы. Какая разница, как достигается нирвана - обузданием ума или химией? А если разницы нет, зачем платить больше? Для материалиста обуздание ума - та же химия, только "естественная". Если синтезированная химия не дает побочных эффектов - ура, добро пожаловать в виртуальный мир матрицы. Хотите в дэвалоку? Добро пожаловать! Всего пятнадцать тысяч долларов в месяц! Накопи на рай в этой жизни!

Разве у материалиста найдутся препятствия к подобному выводу, как к наиболее верному? Будет ли он комплексовать, насчет того, а вдруг, там, за этой жизнью, за этим телом, и в самом деле, не прекращение, а новые страдания и радости? Он не может этого проверить, но склоняется к материализму. И все же, поскольку проверить не может, как честный исследователь, вынужден допускать вероятность. И это будет порождать в нем основу для нравственности и способность услышать Дхарму.

----------

Богдан Б (11.10.2012), Федор Ф (10.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Насчет кайфования в джханах - зачем такие сложности? Есть немало веществ вполне нейтрализующих чувственное восприятие, не прекращая его. Для материалиста нет никакого смысла усложнять, если можно что-то получить проще. Поэтому алкоголизм, наркомания - это как раз результат материалистических взглядов.


Насколько я понимаю, кайф джханы намного лучше опьянения и наркотиков. А также не имеет плохие побочные эффекты. Наркотики также нелегальны. Медитация не требует столько денег (_если вообще требует_). 

Также, хорошо счастье не зависимое от внешних причин.

----------


## AlexТ

> Именно это противоречие меня смущает прежде всего. Но дальше - почва для сомнений лишь жирнеет....Вот такой у меня пессиместический взгляд на Тхераваду, как живую традицию.


Можно выкопать много плохих сведений и насчёт других традиций тоже. Одна из "защит" Тхеравады в том что китайские Агамы очень очень похожи по смыслу хотя были отделены временем и пространством. Это указывает что источник может быть один... Также можно проследить развитие философской мысли от ранних сутт, до сутр и.т.д.

А вообще, да... Мы верим в то что:

1) Будда Готама был как исторический человек.
2) Что Он существовал и был Пробуждённым.
3) Если он был пробуждённый то он говорил правду, а не упаи. Тут можно усомнится в любом учение через сомнение "это упая". 
4) Что Он был просветлённым, говорил правду, и что такаето традиция верно донесла его учение без изменений и ошибок. 

Я думаю что приходится практиковать что можно...

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кто их определил и посчитал? Может быть просто 700 монахов? Прошло 100-110 лет с париниббаны Будды. Даже самым молодым архатам, определеным Буддой было бы 120-130 лет. Набралось бы таких 700?
> Именно это противоречие меня смущает прежде всего.


Вас это должно смущать не больше, чем тройственное определение просветлённых в дзене. Если у вас могут объявить кого-либо просветлёнными через 2600 лет. То на каком основании этого не могли сделать через сто лет после Париниббаны?



> Через 220 лет после париниббаны Будды Могалипутта Тисса собирает третий собор. Если никто не определял архатов, то были собраны лишь монахи по принципу формального соблюдения винаи и формального знания сутт. Могалипутта Тисса определил, какие взгляды правильные, внес свое представление в доктрину.


Вот не надо только представлять дело так, как будто один Могалипутта Тисса участвовал в соборе, а остальные только "одобрямс" говорили. Там целое дело было при подготовке к собору. И обвинять его в кознях у вас нет права.



> Читал, что в Шриланку принес тексты канона Махинда, сын Ашоки. Это было большое представительство монахов, однако, были ли среди них Архаты? Можно ли без опасений отвергнуть мысль, что среди них уже не было ни одного Архата?


Вам уже сто раз дали понять, что нет средств определить просветлённого. И ваш тройственный критерий из дзен, не более, чем человеческая договорённость. Чтобы хоть что-то было. Но точности в ней не больше, чем у тхеравадинов. Разница только в том, что тхеравадины это понимают, и не пытаются легитимизировать просветление.

Хотя.... попробуйте доказать тайцам, что Аджан Чаа или Аджан Буддадаса не были Архатами, или доказать сингалам, что Ананда Меттея тхеро не был таковым  :Smilie: 



> Четвертый собор проходил под руководством Махаракхиты. 500 монахов (можно ли отвергнуть мысль, что не все из них были архаты, а то и вовсе не было среди них архатов) записывали сутты по памяти.
> ОДно дело память Ананды, совсем другое дело память 700 монахов через 100-110 лет, потом память Махинды и еще, может быть сотни монахов с ним, и затем память еще каких-то 700 монахов.


Даже если допустить, что у них с памятью не очень. Ваши тексты были записаны ещё позже, и значит должны содержать ещё больше неточностей.



> При этом Васумитра проводил совсем другой собор в Кашмире, вероятно через несколько десятков лет, где присутствовали другие 500 монахов и где было записано учение абхидхармы Махавибхаша.
> При этом я не знаю, как буддизм попал в Кашмир.


Это вы имеете в виду Четвёртый собор Канишки? Так он почти через триста лет прошёл после нашего. И там уже перевели канон на санскрит. И вообще много изменений внесли. И это уже не скрывается. Победили на нём Вайбхашики.



> Далее, я слышал, что дважды в Шри Ланке приходилось восстанавливать традицию, по причине того, что не было сангхи из четырех монахов, для пострижения новых монахов, и приходилось приглашать монахов из других буддийских регионов, причем, привозились так же записи канона, но сведений о том, как они сверялись, насколько были полны, я не встречал, но где-то была информация, что некоторые противоречия были все же исключены, правда не знаю какие, как, зачем и кем.


Линию требуется восстанавливать как раз таки по причине того, что сложно сохранить Дхамму в неприкосновенности, когда мало монахов. Естественно, что и постригли, и учили монахов. Всё было легитимно.



> Поэтому я вполне могу допустить утерю Дхармы в нескольких моментах и вполне могу допустить, что уже на втором соборе решения принимали не архаты, а старейшины, которые могут ошибаться, быть предвзятыми и заблуждающимися, и выбору которых я слепо доверять не могу.


На этом основании ваша традиция будет тем более нелигитимной. Потому, что в ней и вовсе мифические персонажи. Вплоть до Нагарджуны  :Smilie: 



> При этом я вполне могу доверять, что любой Архат, реализовавший Дхарму в полной мере, способен обучать Дхарме, пусть и не так совершенно, как Будда, вообще не используя слово Будды, или используя его частично, в той мере, в какой это необходимо.


А откуда могут взяться Архаты, если учение уже загрязнено со второго собора?
И вы так и не привели вменяемых критериев определения архата.

Кстати, если учесть, что тхеры Махакассапа и Ананда считаются 2 и 3 патриархами чань, то где же это учение в рамках Первого Собора? Неужели они будучи Архатами, могли утаить часть знаний?

Дальше не комментирую. Там уже ваше сугубое ИМХО идёт. Ничем опять таки не подкреплённое.
В прошлом сообщении я вам написал, что вы строите свои гипотезы на песке ничем не подкреплённых допущений. Если вы этого не видите, продолжать дискуссию бессмысленно.
Ещё раз их повторю и выделю жирным шрифтом, на тот случай, если вы их как-то пропустили при чтении :

*Допущение №1: что на Втором и последующем соборе Архатов не было
Допущение №2: что Архаты учили где-то в сторонке правильным вещам.
Допущение №3: что монахи на соборах для чего-то исправили сутты или подменили их.
Допущение №4: что способ передачи вне текстов с лицензированием от трёх других людей, обладающих лицензией более надёжен, нежели традиционный способ.*

Прибавлю допущения уже с последнего письма: 
*Допущение №5: что есть способ точно установить кто просветлён, а кто нет.
Допущение №6: что на Втором Соборе монахи уже переврали все сутты, забыв их за сто лет.
Допущение №7: что в мифической линии патриархов (в которую входили и тхеры Махакассапа и Ананда и арья Нагарджуна) все сутты, как раз таки сохранили в идеальном виде
Допущение №8: что На Третьем Собре Могалипутта Тисса сам единолично всё решил
Допущение №9: что при восстановлении линии монашества на Шри-Ланке им передали не всю Типитаку*

----------

Богдан Б (11.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, я не строю допущения, я просто не могу, как честный исследователь их отбросить. Они вероятны. Нужны серьезные основания, чтобы безусловно их отбросить. Я же не предлагаю Вам в них верить. Я лишь спрашиваю, как Вам удается верить в их невероятность. Я ничего не подкрепляю. Я выражаю вполне определенные сомнения. Я не говорю, что это все именно так. Я спрашиваю, как можно удостовериться, что это не могло быть так?

И причина всех этих сомнений - не в том, что мне захотелось на эту тему поразмышлять. Причина этих сомнений в том, что я попытался принять для себя идею превосходства Тхеравады над Махаяной. Не устранив этих сомнений я не могу такого превосходства принять.

----------


## Вантус

> Но это, как я понимаю, всё-равно были небуддийские методы? Если вообще допустить их существование.
> А наша аудитория настаивает на том, что они идут прямёхонько от Будды.


Только невежественные люди будут это возводить к будде Шакьямуни. Например, некоторые татнтры впервые, гм..., изложил Ваджрапани Махадеве, каковой после этого обрел ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи в мире "Зонтик Пепла". В парампаре многих (если не большинства) тантр Шакьямуни не значится. Например, парампара Ваджрабхайрава-тантры идет так: Ваджрабхайрава, Джнянадакини, Лалитаваджра (10 в.)..., Чакрасамвары - Чакрасамвара, Ваджрайогини, Гхантапада (где-то 9 в.),...

Будда Шакьямуни здесь - автор интрепретации тантр, а не самих тантр.

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, я не строю допущения, я просто не могу, как честный исследователь их отбросить. Они вероятны. Нужны серьезные основания, чтобы безусловно их отбросить.


Нет. Нужны серьёзные основания, чтобы их (ваши допущения) доказать. 
Если вы исследователь, почему бы вам не допустить, например, что Будда был аватаром Вишну, или что просветления вообще не существует, а Будда был просто аферистом? Или что Будды вообще не было и это просто миф. Или почему бы вам не допустить, что 27 легендарных Патриархов дзен не было, а Бодхидхарма просто проходимец, который пришёл в Китай и начал поучать там отсебятине? 
У вас очень уж выборочные допущения получаются.



> Я же не предлагаю Вам в них верить. Я лишь спрашиваю, как Вам удается верить в их невероятность.


я много во что верю. Например в то, что Будда не прилетел с марса. Или, что он не воплощение Иисуса Христа.



> Я ничего не подкрепляю.


О чём и речь.



> И причина всех этих сомнений - не в том, что мне захотелось на эту тему поразмышлять. Причина этих сомнений в том, что я попытался принять для себя идею превосходства Тхеравады над Махаяной. Не устранив этих сомнений я не могу такого превосходства принять.


Тогда попробуйте поразмышлять на тему того, чем можно подкрепить ваши заявления насчёт 9 пунктов приведённых выше.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Можно выкопать много плохих сведений и насчёт других традиций тоже. Одна из "защит" Тхеравады в том что китайские Агамы очень очень похожи по смыслу хотя были отделены временем и пространством. Это указывает что источник может быть один... Также можно проследить развитие философской мысли от ранних сутт, до сутр и.т.д.
> 
> А вообще, да... Мы верим в то что:
> 
> 1) Будда Готама был как исторический человек.
> 2) Что Он существовал и был Пробуждённым.
> 3) Если он был пробуждённый то он говорил правду, а не упаи. Тут можно усомнится в любом учение через сомнение "это упая". 
> 4) Что Он был просветлённым, говорил правду, и что такаето традиция верно донесла его учение без изменений и ошибок. 
> 
> Я думаю что приходится практиковать что можно...


Разумеется, когда кто-либо заявляет о своем превосходстве, я проверяю это и нахожу подобные "плохие сведения", которые озвучиваю, чтобы узнать, как заявляющий превосходство сумел убедиться в невероятности этих "плохих сведений".

В первом и втором пункте я согласен
Насчет упай и Будды, как насчет Нанда сутты? Упаи махаяны подобны этой сутте.  
Насчет четвертого пункта, отчего бы не сказать этого про все традиции? Все традиции так или иначе верно донесли его учение без изменений и ошибок.
Но тут есть проблема. Ошибки допускают люди. Традиция состоит из людей. Это значит, что традиция должна донести учение не "без изменений и ошибок", а исправив все возникшие ошибки. Я не могу сказать, что ошибок можно избежать, или что вообще их нужно избежать. Их нужно обнаружить и исправить.

Поэтому так
1) Будда Готама был как исторический человек. Но история о его рождении и джатаки не могут быть отброшены необоснованно. 
2) Он существовал и был пробужденным. Но это не значит, что он существовал только в том мире и теле, которые видят обычные люди. Не могут быть отброшены истории о посещении Буддой всех уделов сансары и наставление Буддой всех существ Сансары
3) Опускаем по причине сложности самого термина "правда" и предвзятого отношения к термину "упая"
4) Опускаем по причине несвязанности фактов просветления Будды, истинности его учения и абсолютной безошибочности передачи учения изменчивым и омраченным потоком умов (существ)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще тантры - относятся к йоге и являются не философским воззрением, как сутры, а, главным образом, некоторым руководством к действию. В ваджраяне принято считать, что йогин, осуществивший тантру, является буддой, точно также, как шайва могут считать такового Шивой (см. Горакшанатх). Просто по другому определено понятие "будда" (общеиндийское, тхеравадинами не копирайченое): будда - это не человек, живший когда-то там в Индии, а любой йогин, осуществивший методы, изложенные в тантрах. В ваджраяне, думаю, название "будда" применяют в силу того, что используют философию буддизма для трактовки своих тантр.

Отмечу, что прото-тантру возводят еще ко временам Хараппы и Мохенджо-Даро, ссылаясь на печати. Так что ваджраяна по древности всех переплюнет, даже шраута-брахманов. Дальневосточные буддисты по сравнению с ваджраяной - просто новодел, да и тхеравадины тоже.

----------

Alex (10.10.2012), Tong Po (11.10.2012), Велеслав (10.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.10.2012), Ондрий (10.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Нужны серьёзные основания, чтобы их доказать. 
> Если вы исследователь, почему бы вам не допустить, например, что Будда был аватаром Вишну, или что просветления вообще не существует, а Будда был просто аферистом? Или что Будды вообще не было и это просто миф. Или почему бы вам не допустить, что 27 легендарных Патриархов дзен не было, а Бодхидхарма просто проходимец, который пришёл в Китай и начал поучать там отсебятине? 
> У вас очень уж выборочные допущения получаются.


Если кто-то заявляет, что Будда точно не может быть аватаром Вишну - я спрошу, на каком основании он так считает и буду проверять эти основания. 
Мои допущения не произвольны, они основаны на проверке Ваших утверждений об наибольшей чистоте и сохранности учения в палийском каноне. Они связаны с проверкой фактов того, как канон дошел до наших дней и выявлением сомнительных звеньев, в которых я не могу исключить ошибки и спрашиваю Вас, почему такой ошибки произойти абсолютно не могло. Почему сейчас такие ошибки легко возникают, мы это видим повседневно, но должны исключить возможность этих ошибок в прошлом?

Я не предлагаю Вам что-то доказывать. Я просто обосновываю Вам, почему не принимаю идею преимущества Тхеравады. Я полагаю, что ни одно учение не имеет преимущества ни перед каким другим. 
Истина либо реализовывается, либо нет. Нет промежуточного состояния, нет близости или удаленности истины. Таковы мои взгляды. Их можно рассматривать, можно искать им подтверждения или опровержения в сутрах. Но я не могу их отбросить без каких-либо оснований. Я могу не цепляться за них, если рассматриваю какую-то другую систему взглядов. Я могу допускать другую систему взглядов целиком. Но я принял именно эту систему взглядов по причине того, что рассмотрел их уже множество и увидел, что могу допустить эти взгляды более основательно, чем другие. Но в то же время, я готов их пересмотреть и всегда пересматриваю, когда обнаруживаю необоснованно отвергнутые допущения. Как только я обнаруживаю, что какие-то допущения отверг неосновательно, я корректирую взгляды с учетом того, что это допущение может быть вполне вероятным и не может быть мной отвергнуто без причин.

Я не отвергаю ни идеи творца, Бога, Вишну, Кришны. Просто я считаю их вероятными, но не достоверными и не невозможными. И поэтому не строю свои рассуждения на основании этих идей. Но я готов их допускать и обсуждать на основе этих допущений, развивать их, но при этом я буду стараться помнить о тех допущениях, которые не могу отвергнуть абсолютно, по причинам которых эти взгляды лишь вероятны, но не достоверны. 

Собственно к вопросу превосходства Тхеравады над Махаяной для меня все сводится к тому, что сохранение мертвого слова на мой взгляд куда менее ценно, чем сохранение живой реализации. И я не буду обращать внимания на традиции, которые не заявляют о намерении сохранять живую реализацию, не действующие с этой целью, как главенствующей над всеми другими.

Поэтому я говорю, что меня интересует дзен. Я допускаю, вероятность что дзен-мастера это архаты и будды. Я не утверждаю, что это доказано и не утверждаю, что это опровергнуто. Я говорю о том, что это соответствует моим интересам и я не могу отбросить дзен. Только утверждение о сохранении в традиции реализации Дхармы для меня делает дзен более привлекательной для исследования и практики традицией.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще тантры - относятся к йоге и являются не философским воззрением, как сутры, а, главным образом, некоторым руководством к действию. В ваджраяне принято считать, что йогин, осуществивший тантру, является буддой, точно также, как шайва могут считать такового Шивой (см. Горакшанатх). Просто по другому определено понятие "будда" (общеиндийское, тхеравадинами не копирайченое): будда - это не человек, живший когда-то там в Индии, а любой йогин, осуществивший методы, изложенные в тантрах. В ваджраяне, думаю, название "будда" применяют в силу того, что используют философскию буддизма для трактовки своих тантр.
> 
> Отмечу, что прото-тантру возводят еще ко временам Хараппы и Мохенджо-Даро, ссылаясь на печати. Так что ваджраяна по древности всех переплюнет, даже шраута-брахманов. Дальневосточные буддисты по сравнению с ваджраяной - просто новодел, да и тхеравадины тоже.


Проблема в том, что в сутрах палийского канона и в агамах китайского канона, говорится, что Будда открыл учение, неизвестное в миру, он не нашел этого учения действующим, хотя оглядел все существующие учения во всех мирах и не нашел более никого постигшего окончательную истину.

На мой взгляд это можно объяснить двояко. Первое (хинаянское, не тхеравадинское!) - никакие учения до Будды не были окончательными и древность любых учений не ведущих свое начало от Будды не может быть аргументом в пользу этого учения как более чистого и совершенного. 

Второе объяснение (махаянское) - Татхагату нельзя обнаружить уже при жизни, поэтому ни в одном уделе не коренится сознание Татхагат, а потому Будда и заявляет о своем открытии, как о самостоятельном прозрении ,а не получении этого учения от кого бы то ни было в миру, но при этом, так же сказано, что эту же истину давали Будды прошлого и будут давать Будды будущего.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.10.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Насчет упай и Будды, как насчет Нанда сутты? Упаи махаяны подобны этой сутте.


Как отличить упаи и не упаи? Можно ли всё учение назвать упаей и выбросить концепцию о перерождении, карму, прекращение дуккхи и.т.д?
Даже в Сото-Дзен не все верят в перерождение...

Вообще нету доказательств что Будда Готама вообще исторически существовал... Или что он был самым просветлённым. Он видео/аудио записей не оставил! * У нас в принципе нет возможности сравнить его речь с учением которое дошло до нас*. 
Один из аргументов за то что 4 Никаи может быть близки к раннему Буддизму это то что они коррелируют с Китайскими Агамами. 
Также исходя из литературы мы можем стратифицировать некоторые тексты.  Но это не доказывает что исторический Будда вообще был. 

Что мы имеем это много литературы и живые традиции...  Может быть некоторые разницы чисто внешне, а философские споры - это лишнее? Может стоит определится и практиковать как можно?

Также как можно поставить под сомнение передачу учения по Тхераваде,  можно такое же сделать и с дзенской версией о передаче учения от учителя к ученику.

----------

Tong Po (11.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как отличить упаи и не упаи? Можно ли всё учение назвать упаей и выбросить концепцию о перерождении, карму, прекращение дуккхи и.т.д?
> Даже в Сото-Дзен не все верят в перерождение...
> 
> Вообще нету доказательств что Будда Готама вообще исторически существовал... Или что он был самым просветлённым. Он видео/аудио записей не оставил! 
> Один из аргументов за то что 4 Никаи может быть близки к раннему Буддизму это то что они коррелируют с Китайскими Агамами. 
> Также исходя из литературы мы можем стратифицировать некоторые тексты. 
> 
> 
> Что мы имеем это много литературы и живые традиции...  Может быть некоторые разницы чисто внешне, а философские споры - это лишнее?
> Может стоит определится и практиковать как можно?


Не надо отличать упаи и не упаи  :Smilie:  Есть наставления полезные для Вас прямо сейчас - уделяйте им внимание. Проблема книг в том, что они наставления полезные в определенной ситуации транслируют всем. Будда не пересказывал каждому встречному все сутты, а говорил сообразно с ситуацией спрашивающего. Вот Ананде он пересказывал все и это никак не помогло Ананде.

Я согласен на сто процентов, что нужно определиться и практиковать в соответствии с тем, как определился. Если в будущем появятся вопросы - их нужно задать. Если появятся сомнения их нужно разрешить. Может быть понадобится изменить традицию - тогда сделать это. Все эти философские споры происходят от лени и страха. Страха выбрать не тот путь и лени практиковать столько, сколько будет нужным, желания не ошибиться, не имея при том самой возможности не ошибаться.

----------


## Вантус

> Проблема в том, что в сутрах палийского канона и в агамах китайского канона, говорится, что Будда открыл учение, неизвестное в миру, он не нашел этого учения действующим, хотя оглядел все существующие учения во всех мирах и не нашел более никого постигшего окончательную истину.


Так во времена Будды тантры и были где-нибудь в "Зонтике Пепла" или и вовсе в бхагах ваджрных цариц, соответственно, на Джамбудвипе их не было. Противоречия нет.

----------


## AlexТ

БТР,

Вопрос. Ваша традиция Сото или Риндзай?

Какое ваше мнение о, допустим, Тайской лесной традиции (_Аджхан Чах, Аджхан Маха Бува_)?
Чем конкретно такое кардинальное отличие от Дзена кроме как некоторые внешние атрибуты? 

То что одни сидят с открытыми глазами а другими с закрытыми? Одни смотрят в стенку а другие нет? Я не считаю это таким важным отличием. Разные подходы для разных людей и ситуаций. Как будто Аджхан Ча не учил "_смотри в свой ум_". 

Философствование также, как я понимаю, не приветствуется в обоих традициях.

----------

Tong Po (11.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Если кто-то заявляет, что Будда точно не может быть аватаром Вишну - я спрошу, на каком основании он так считает и буду проверять эти основания. 
> Мои допущения не произвольны, они основаны на проверке Ваших утверждений об наибольшей чистоте и сохранности учения в палийском каноне. Они связаны с проверкой фактов того, как канон дошел до наших дней и выявлением сомнительных звеньев, в которых я не могу исключить ошибки и спрашиваю Вас, почему такой ошибки произойти абсолютно не могло. Почему сейчас такие ошибки легко возникают, мы это видим повседневно, но должны исключить возможность этих ошибок в прошлом?


Докажите, что они были.
И докажите заодно, что их не было в чань.



> Я не предлагаю Вам что-то доказывать. Я просто обосновываю Вам, почему не принимаю идею преимущества Тхеравады


Это не обоснования. Это ваши произвольные допущения



> Собственно к вопросу превосходства Тхеравады над Махаяной для меня все сводится к тому, что сохранение мертвого слова на мой взгляд куда менее ценно, чем сохранение живой реализации.


На каком основании вы вводите такую вилку: мёртвое слово против живой традции? Кто вам дал право делать такие допущения? Может быть наоборот живая традиция и живое слово против мёртвой традиции без слова?
Вы не замечаете, что погружаетесь в пучину собственных домыслов?



> Поэтому я говорю, что меня интересует дзен. Я допускаю, вероятность что дзен-мастера это архаты и будды. Я не утверждаю, что это доказано и не утверждаю, что это опровергнуто.


Вы поинтересуйтесь ответом у самих мастеров. Будут ли они утверждать, что они - Архаты. Я такого не встречал.



> Я говорю о том, что это соответствует моим интересам и я не могу отбросить дзен. Только утверждение о сохранении в традиции реализации Дхармы для меня делает дзен более привлекательной для исследования и практики традицией.


А доказательства каковы, что традиция и реализация сохранились? Вы можете привести доказательства?

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР,
> 
> Вопрос. Ваша традиция Сото или Риндзай?
> 
> Какое ваше мнение о, допустим, Тайской лесной традиции (_Аджхан Чах, Аджхан Маха Бува_)?
> Чем конкретно такое кардинальное отличие от Дзена кроме как некоторые внешние атрибуты? 
> 
> То что одни сидят с открытыми глазами а другими с закрытыми? Одни смотрят в стенку а другие нет? Я не считаю это таким важным отличием. Разные подходы для разных людей и ситуаций. Как будто Аджхан Ча не учил "_смотри в свой ум_". 
> 
> Философствование также, как я понимаю, не приветствуется в обоих традициях.


В линии преемственности корейского дзен Линь Цзи 38 патриарх. 
Я слышал, что монахи дзен нередко практикуют с тайскими монахами. Думаю, что в дисциплине и сосредоточении разницы крайне мало, по крайней мере долгое-долгое время для подавляющего большинства монахов. Да и по мере углубления концентрации и мудрости, что в дзен, что в тайской традиции, монахи не остаются с собой один на один, а обращаются к более опытным монахам - аджанам, получают от них наставления. 

В истории Китайского чань, как я читал и увидел в фильме "сто лет Сюй Юня", монахи называли друг друга почтительно "Наставник", от мала, до велика. И не всегда известные монахи были пробужденными, даже настоятели монастырей нередко были просто старшими монахами, учителями Дхармы, проповедниками. 

Я не думаю, что живая традиция Дзен превосходит живую традицию Тхеравады или наоборот. Для меня они равнопочитаемы и прекрасны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но это, как я понимаю, всё-равно были небуддийские методы? Если вообще допустить их существование.
> А наша аудитория настаивает на том, что они идут прямёхонько от Будды.


Помимо "шиваисткой" линии есть еще отдельная история с тантрами Дзогчена.
В Кунжед гьялпо, например, прямо говорится, что это учение "не проповедано ни одним из Победителей трех времен, но все они (их достижение) происходят из него".
Буддийские это тантры или нет? Думаю, тут каждому вольно судить по своему усмотрению. Лично я для себя решил, что этот духовный поток несет подлинный замысел Будды и приводит к правильному результату. Что есть правильный результат? Соответствующий "четырем печатям". Это единственное общее мерило правильности в буддизме.
Но трезво мыслящие рационалисты могут и не согласиться. "Какой-такой, - скажут, - Кунжед? Неча выдумывать". Ну и ладно. Меня это как-то мало заботит.

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Ондрий (10.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> На каком основании вы вводите такую вилку: мёртвое слово против живой традции? Кто вам дал право делать такие допущения? Может быть наоборот живая традиция и живое слово против мёртвой традиции без слова?


Я лишь искренне и откровенно объяснил Вам, почему не могу принять превосходства Тхеравады. Это мои аргументы, для меня и я всего лишь немного обнажил их. 
Надеюсь это не стало причиной для неприязни ко мне. Если же это так, я приношу Вам свои извинения. 
Просто как бы Вы ни относились к моим сомнениям, что бы ни советовали мне в отношений этих моих сомнений, это не поможет мне признать превосходство  Тхеравады перед Дзен. Я так же скептически отношусь к заявлениям о превосходстве Гелуг или Нингма над Тхеравадой или Дзен, или Дзогчен над Гелуг. Я скептически отношусь ко всем подобным сравнениям, считая их всего лишь оправданием нерационально возникшим склонностям. И я полагаю, когда каждый в своей практике становится близок к пробуждению ему повезет встретить Татхагату, который сделает последний шаг, разбив алмазным мечом последние сомнения и омрачения. Независимо от традиции. Я и в самом деле думаю, что архаты не называют себя архатами, потому что нет того, что можно было бы назвать архатом. Но я верю, что во всех традициях есть пробужденные монахи и миряне, и верю, что их хоть и не много, но больше, чем считанные единицы. Архаты не вымирающий вид, просто они не нужны всем и каждому. Когда ум будет готов, найдется и учитель. 

Споры же о превосходстве могут стимулировать изучать тексты и задавать вопросы, размышлять и делать выводы, проверять идеи на практике и находить благих друзей. Если только раньше не возникнет рознь, вражда, неприязнь и высокомерие.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Не будь бы наших, Будда Шакьямуни не придумал бы своего ученья, ибо не встретил бы шрамана и не начал бы аскезу, а также не имел бы понятия о йоге и о том, как ей следует заниматься. Посему наша линия всяко важнее.

----------


## Akaguma

> Я не думаю, что живая традиция Дзен превосходит живую традицию Тхеравады или наоборот. Для меня они равнопочитаемы и прекрасны.


Однако ж до сих пор называли передачу в тхераваде мертвой традицией мертвого слова. Однако ж.

Все же Топпер прав на 100% в том, что если Вы обнаруживаете накопление погрешности в Тхераваде, начиная с Первого Собора, то автоматически утверждаете на порядок большую погрешность в Махаяне. Вот Вам и превосходство.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Однако ж до сих пор называли передачу в тхераваде мертвой традицией мертвого слова. Однако ж.
> 
> Все же Топпер прав на 100% в том, что если Вы обнаруживаете накопление погрешности в Тхераваде, начиная с Первого Собора, то автоматически утверждаете на порядок большую погрешность в Махаяне. Вот Вам и превосходство.


Я не исключаю вероятности превосходства, но считаю подобные аргументы лишь вероятными. Я говорю о накоплении погрешности во всех традициях, которая целиком и полностью исправляется лишь исключительно совершенными Архатами. Порядок погрешности не важен, Архат устраняет любую погрешность. Слова Архата - истина, цитирует ли он Будду, другого Архата или объясняет своими словами, Архат всегда говорит от лица Дхармы, поскольку другого лица у Архата нет.

Превосходство есть у Архата, превосходство есть у Сотопаны, у прочих монахов превосходства нет, а должна быть скромность и решимость учиться и практиковать, а не миссионерствовать и наставлять. Пофилософствовать и поспорить могут и любые миряне, у монахов нет перед мирянами превосходства в споре, напротив, одни ограничения.

Особенно заблуждается монах заявляющий свое превосходство над архатами, основавшими школы и традиции.

----------


## Akaguma

> Я не исключаю вероятности превосходства, но считаю подобные аргументы лишь вероятными. Я говорю о накоплении погрешности во всех традициях, которая исправляется исключительно совершенными Архатами. Порядок погрешности не важен, Архат устраняет любую погрешность. Слова Архата - истина, цитирует ли он Будду, другого Архата или объясняет своими словами, Архат всегда говорит от лица Дхармы, поскольку другого лица у Архата нет.
> 
> Превосходство есть у Архата, превосходство есть у Сотопаны, у прочих монахов превосходства нет, а должна быть скромность и решимость учиться и практиковать, а не миссионерствовать и наставлять. Пофилософствовать и поспорить могут и любые миряне, у монахов нет перед мирянами превосходства в споре, напротив, одни ограничения.
> 
> Особенно заблуждается монах заявляющий свое превосходство над архатами, основавшими школы и традиции.


Вы так говорите, как будто вновь делая допущение, что в традиции Тхеравады архатов со времен Будды и не было больше. Все архаты сосредоточились исключительно в Дзен.

Вот и имеем, что "Мертвое Слово" + Архаты > Архаты  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Топпер- (10.10.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Тхеравада для русских: превосходство, рациональность, минимализм.

----------

Велеслав (10.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (11.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (11.10.2012), Топпер- (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я лишь искренне и откровенно объяснил Вам, почему не могу принять превосходства Тхеравады. Это мои аргументы, для меня и я всего лишь немного обнажил их.


Проблема в том, что *аргументов* у вас нет. Есть ваши* предположения*. Но предположения - это не аргументы. Аргумент - это факт или утверждение подкреплённое чем-либо конкретным. У вас же предположения не подтверждены. Возможно в качестве субъективного основания для вас и подходят в качестве аргумента эти предположения. Но в качестве объективного - нет. 



> Просто как бы Вы ни относились к моим сомнениям, что бы ни советовали мне в отношений этих моих сомнений, это не поможет мне признать превосходство  Тхеравады перед Дзен.


Если дело касается ваших субъективных взглядов - это ваше дело. Я навязывать вам что-либо не буду. 



> Но я верю, что во всех традициях есть пробужденные монахи и миряне, и верю, что их хоть и не много, но больше, чем считанные единицы. Архаты не вымирающий вид, просто они не нужны всем и каждому. Когда ум будет готов, найдется и учитель.


Т.е. доказательств у вас нет? Вы просто *верите*, что Архаты есть? Тогда ваш посыл в сторону некой традиции, сохранившей архатов не корректен.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не исключаю вероятности превосходства, но считаю подобные аргументы лишь вероятными. Я говорю о накоплении погрешности во всех традициях, которая целиком и полностью исправляется лишь исключительно совершенными Архатами. Порядок погрешности не важен, Архат устраняет любую погрешность. Слова Архата - истина, цитирует ли он Будду, другого Архата или объясняет своими словами, Архат всегда говорит от лица Дхармы, поскольку другого лица у Архата нет.


Это если он Архат. А если нет? Тогда такое "исправление" будет всего лишь высказыванием частного богословского мнения, в лучшем случае, или полного искажения в худшем.
А т.к. механизм точного установления Архата вы пояснить не смогли, то на практике мы имеем сомнительные результаты от таких исправлений. Как показывает опыт, почти всегда эти исправления ведут к ещё большему упадку.



> Превосходство есть у Архата, превосходство есть у Сотопаны, у прочих монахов превосходства нет, а должна быть скромность и решимость учиться и практиковать, а не миссионерствовать и наставлять. Пофилософствовать и поспорить могут и любые миряне, у монахов нет перед мирянами превосходства в споре, напротив, одни ограничения.


Нет, вы не правы в этом вопросе. У монахов между собой есть превосходств по возрасту упасампады, независимо от того Архат монах или нет. А перед мирянами превосходство в обетах. Монах может давать обеты мирянину, мирянин монаху нет. 



> Особенно заблуждается монах заявляющий свое превосходство над архатами, основавшими школы и традиции.


Архат по определению не может основать школу или традицию. Новая школа - это раскол Сангхи. По-другому не бывает. Арьясангха не раскалывается. Раскалывают Сангху и основывают новые течения именно непросветлённые монахи, ведомые личными амбициями или омрачениями, как это произошло с Девадаттой и позднее с Махадевой.

----------

Akaguma (10.10.2012), Леонид Ш (11.10.2012), Сергей Ч (10.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

После упадка основание традиции становится не расколом, а восстановлением.

----------


## Топпер

> После упадка основание традиции становится не расколом, а восстановлением.


Это когда был упадок? На Втором Собре, когда махасангхика откололась? Или когда тхеры Махакассапа и Ананда начали дзен передавать?

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет, упадок был с 3 до 7 века нашей эры. После этого началось восстановление.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, упадок был с 3 до 7 века нашей эры. После этого началось восстановление.


А у кого в это время был упадок? В тхераваде, вроде бы, не было. Так что тогда восстанавливали новые архаты?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может быть вам так кажется?  Может быть, вы хотите видеть напор?


Пропустим теорию психоанализа и ваше упрямство  :Smilie: 




> Хм.... если мы переведём слово "хлеб" на немецкий и оно станет "брот". Хлеб от этого поменяется?


Хм. Если посчитаем, что стхавиравада разделилась на несколько ветвей (сарвастивада, вибхаджьявада, пудгалавада), в одну из которых попала муласарвастивада, а в другую тхеравада - что изменится? Кроме того, что тхеравада - не плоть от плоти и не кровь от крови, а последующее после вибхаджьявады звено?




> Ок. Что значит ваш ответ "по сути нет" на тему того, что терма - это не ваджраяна??


Так и заставили поднять один старый незаконченный перевод. Правда память подсказывает, что этот источник вам вроде как цитировал.
Кусочек будет не совсем маленький. автор его - Джамгон Конгтрул. 

	В сутре вопросов царя нагов сказано: "Неистощима великая сокровищница неразрушимых тел трёх Драгоценностей, неистощима великая сокровищница безграничного великого постижения Учения, неистощима великая сокровищница что удовлетворяет живых существ, неистощима великая сокровищница что равна небесному пространству, неистощима великая сокровищница, что представлена этими четырьмя". Так говориться о собственной природе или сущности сокровищниц.
	В сутре глубокого сосредоточения на пребывающем явно Просветлённом настоящего сказано: "Это глубокое сосредоточение будет практиковать на протяжении четырех тысяч лет после моей совершенной нирваны. Будет распространяться. После этого уйдет под землю. Также последующие периодами [после достижения нирваны] по пятьсот лет [каждый Учение] будет приходить к завершению. Учение разрушится. Добродетель разрушится. Святое Учение будет отброшено. Живые существа устрашатся. Царства будут конфликтовать. Придет время низменного вида поведения. Придет время распространения неприемлемого поведения. Придет время низменного учения. Придет время распространения учения, что не является святым. Когда придет время исчезновения, ради обретения всего соответствующего сутрам живыми существа - будет зажжен корень добродетели. Будут действовать как Победоносные прошлого. Будут зарождять корень добродетели. Будет созревать корень добродетели. Возникнут немногие живые существа, что отмечены таким знаком. И ради таких живых существ силой Просветлённого это глубокое сосредоточение придет из глубин земли и придет на Джамбудвипу. Станет распространяться" и пр.
	Сказано также: "Позже я обрету [состояние] нирваны. Все телесные останки будут распространяться. Из-за этого будут придерживаться благого как просветления Будды. Даже положенные в светильник в виде записей, писания сутр будут храниться в руках нагов, у богов, горах, пещерах, ступах. Тогда из-за соответствующей практики-аскезы божества все разновидности [учений] в поздние времена будут извлекаться и снова проявляться. И снова будут придерживаться благого как этого просветления Будды. Всё будет осуществлятьсяв соответствии с намерениями". Таким образом местонахождения сокровищниц - амулеты,  учения сокровищниц, сосуды сокровищниц, ступы и прочее. Пребывая в руках богов и нагов сокровищницы охраняются. Появляясь в различных видах - демонстрируется сокровищница, что придерживается просветления и Будды. "В соответствии с намерениями" означает способ проявления ради блага существ. Соответствено они содержать всю духовную заслугу.
	В сутре глубокого сосредоточения сказано: "Незагрязненно величавые, положены сокровищницы Учения в деревья, горные камни и горы для бодхисаттв, жаждущих учения. Если же действуешь с томами учения на основании учения и дхарани, всё приходит в руки.". Так сказано про местонахождение сокровищниц, учения сокровищниц и необходимых лиц, что показываются как благие.
	Относительно полного совершенства помыслов сказано: "Даже если нет Просветлённого, Учение возникнет из небесного пространства, стены или деревьев". Так показывается на небесное пространство и прочее.
...
	Приближаясь к таким местам в поздние времена, учителя читтаматры получали от бодхисаттв Нирвирана-нишкамбина и других писания Великой Колесницы. Благородный Нагарджуна из страны нагов привнес Стотысячник Праджня-парамиты и пр. Великие сиддхи Сараха, Хаягрива, Падмасамбхава, Луйипа, Чилупа и другие - последовательно приходя к обретению высших действительных достижений, приносили главным тантры Гухьясамаджа, Хеваджра, Калачакра и другие. Ипоскольку они являлись только глубокими сокровищами, являются особенными для Индии и Тибета. И их следует постигать как обладающих единой сутью во всех вратах, что открываются для лиц поздних времен.
	Относительно необходимости сокрытия в сокровищницах в Дхармасамгити-сутре сказано: "Ананда! Чтобы Учение пребывало долгое время, записывай в книгу перечисление Дхарм. Если поднесешь как сокрытую сокровищницу, то обретешь полностью все десять. Какие десять? Благодаря обретению она Просветлённого - сокровищницу видения высказываний; благодаря обретению слуха богов и людей - сокровищницу слушания Учения; благодаря обретению Сангхи невозвращающихся - сокровищницу видения Сангхи; благодаря обретению драгоценной благости - сокровищницу совершенного наслаждения где не постигается опустошение; обретешь полное совершенство в знакахи отметинах как сокровищницу телесной формы; благодаря служению людям - сокровищницу служения; благодаря обретению мудрости - сокровищницу памятования; благодаря отсечению споров с врагами - сокровищницу неустрашимости; благодаря помощи живым существам - сокровищницу духовной заслуги".




> Т.е. внятного ответа вы дать не можете? Я об этом всегда и говорю. Что в ваджраяне почти всё так и подаётся.


Так вы  же тоже не дадите внятного ответа - как действуют сутры, если их повторять  :Smilie:  Вы только скажете, что благодаря их декламации и некоторым вашим ритуалам появляется благословение и пр. Так что разговоры о мистицизме ваджраяны... как бы это помягче сказать... ничего не стоят. А ваша фраза "Я об этом всегда и говорю" в устах того, кто далёк от ваджраяны - указывает только на ваше отношение и неведение. И является только личным мнением.




> Вопрос обсуждения был о том, что в ваджраяне для практик нужно получать тантрические посвящения. Вы, на основании некоторых частных случаев, пытаетесь опровергнуть это.


Топпер. Вы уже просто откровенно передергиваете. Еще раз внимательно прочтите то, что было написано в моём предыдущем сообщении. В частности о том, что ваша логика слабовата. Внимательно прочтите. Валера не берется обосновать свои слова. Вы похоже тоже этого сделать не можете. И не надо говорить про рациональный подход, раз вы его не показываете. Логическая неувязка есть? Есть. Сейчас вы пытаетесь просто не потерять лицо.




> Но на деле то нужны. Кроме небольшого количества частных случаев.


Опять очередное незнание материала и подача своих выдумок. Цитату относительно подобных высказываний на этом форуме также уже приводил. Цитату из комментария на Горную дхарму Карма Чагме. Можете поискать. Она вроде еще не удалялась. А под количество частных случаев.. ну так это более чем четыре сотни текстов, на которые передача по сути не нужна. Не так уж и небольшое количество частных случаев.

Вообще своим незнанием материала и попытками подогнать всё под свои представления вы в общем-то приносите другим скорее вред, что является непозволительной роскошью.

*Чуть не забыл. Отвечать совсем не обязательно. Эта тема как-то не особо интересна. И читать далее нет желания. И если вы заметили (сколько раз надо повторять, чтобы начали читать и других, а не только себя), то там идут ссылки на сутры. И снова видно что подтвердить высказывание Валеры без перехода на личность вы не можете. И так себя ведёт монах. Прискорбно. Да нет, Топпер, всё о том же. О вашем "знании" логики*

----------


## Won Soeng

> А у кого в это время был упадок? В тхераваде, вроде бы, не было. Так что тогда восстанавливали новые архаты?


Вроде бы или не было? Я слышал, что ни одна традиция не избежала упадка, многие совсем исчезли, другие сильно изменились. Да и Будда давал до упадка 500 лет. Что такого произошло, чтобы предсказание Будды не сбылось?

----------


## Топпер

> Хм. Если посчитаем, что стхавиравада разделилась на несколько ветвей (сарвастивада, вибхаджьявада, пудгалавада), в одну из которых попала муласарвастивада, а в другую тхеравада - что изменится? Кроме того, что тхеравада - не плоть от плоти и не кровь от крови, а последующее после вибхаджьявады звено?


Тхеравада - это тхеравада. От неё откололось ещё несколько школ, которые со временем исчезли. Тибетский буддизм не муласарвастивада так, что не аппелируйте сильно к этому.



> В сутре глубокого сосредоточения сказано: "Незагрязненно величавые, положены сокровищницы Учения в деревья, горные камни и горы для бодхисаттв, жаждущих учения. Если же действуешь с томами учения на основании учения и дхарани, всё приходит в руки.". Так сказано про местонахождение сокровищниц, учения сокровищниц и необходимых лиц, что показываются как благие.
> Относительно полного совершенства помыслов сказано: "Даже если нет Просветлённого, Учение возникнет из небесного пространства, стены или деревьев". Так показывается на небесное пространство и прочее.
> 
> ...Приближаясь к таким местам в поздние времена, учителя читтаматры получали от бодхисаттв Нирвирана-нишкамбина и других писания Великой Колесницы. Благородный Нагарджуна из страны нагов привнес Стотысячник Праджня-парамиты и пр. Великие сиддхи Сараха, Хаягрива, Падмасамбхава, Луйипа, Чилупа и другие - последовательно приходя к обретению высших действительных достижений, приносили главным тантры Гухьясамаджа, Хеваджра, Калачакра и другие. Ипоскольку они являлись только глубокими сокровищами, являются особенными для Индии и Тибета. И их следует постигать как обладающих единой сутью во всех вратах, что открываются для лиц поздних времен.


О чём мы и ведём речь: что в чудесное появление терма нужно верить.



> Так вы  же тоже не дадите внятного ответа - как действуют сутры, если их повторять  Вы только скажете, что благодаря их декламации и некоторым вашим ритуалам появляется благословение и пр. 
> Так что разговоры о мистицизме ваджраяны... как бы это помягче сказать... ничего не стоят.


Как действуют? Очень просто: слушание Дхаммы и распространение Дхаммы - это два из десяти кусалакамма. Ничего сверхъестественного. Боги ещё возможно слушают и радуются. И помогают верующим.
Дело в том, что в тхераваде это всё дополнительный элемент. В принципе можно и не читать Паритта-сутты, и не слушать. Этим вы свою камму не отчистите. Это всё дополнительный элемент, без которого прекрасно можно обойтись. У нас, кстати говоря, на чтение парит почти никто не ходит. А вот на дану - ходят. Заслуги накапливают.
А слушание 



> А ваша фраза "Я об этом всегда и говорю" в устах того, кто далёк от ваджраяны - указывает только на ваше отношение и неведение. И является только личным мнением.


Ну вот вы выше попытались привести объяснение терма. Так на деле же просто подтвердили, что в них надо верить. При чём же здесь моё невежество?



> Топпер. Вы уже просто откровенно передергиваете.


Передёргиваете вы.  Вы любите выдернуть частность и на основании этой частности сделать вид, что опровергли общность. Я об этом, а не конкретно о вопросе Валерия.



> А под количество частных случаев.. ну так это более чем четыре сотни текстов, на которые передача по сути не нужна. Не так уж и небольшое количество частных случаев.


А под остальные - нужна. 
Для того, чтобы давать тантрическое посвящение, например Ямантаки, нужно посвящение или нет?



> Чуть не забыл. Отвечать совсем не обязательно. Эта тема как-то не особо интересна.


Ок. Не интересна. Понял.



> И читать далее нет желания. И если вы заметили (сколько раз надо повторять, чтобы начали читать и других, а не только себя), то там идут ссылки на сутры. И снова видно что подтвердить высказывание Валеры без перехода на личность вы не можете. И так себя ведёт монах. Прискорбно


Вы о чём-то своём.

----------


## Топпер

> Вроде бы или не было? Я слышал, что ни одна традиция не избежала упадка, многие совсем исчезли, другие сильно изменились.


Это не с третьего века произошло. Раньше.



> Да и Будда давал до упадка 500 лет. Что такого произошло, чтобы предсказание Будды не сбылось?


Сбылось. Махаяна как раз и появилась. На это время примерно приходится формирование сутр Праджняпарамиты. Так, что всё, как предсказал Будда.

----------

Akaguma (11.10.2012), Леонид Ш (11.10.2012), Сергей Ч (11.10.2012), Федор Ф (11.10.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Спор возник вокруг 10 пунктов. Некоторые из них были незначительными (как, например, допущение держать соль в рожке), а другие были более значимыми (например, возможность принимать как подаяние золото и серебро).
> 
> на Втором Соборе правильной официально была признана точка зрения тех монахов, которые отказывались соглашаться с новыми практиками и защищали старую версию Винаи


Несколько раз уже встречаю этот отрывок на форуме. Кто-нибудь знает, дожила ли эта монашеская линия до наших дней?

А вообще, любопытная тема, только она не про рационализм, а про рационализацию.

----------


## Топпер

> Несколько раз уже встречаю этот отрывок на форуме. Кто-нибудь знает, дожила ли эта монашеская линия до наших дней?


Из махасангхики по разным источникам 8 или 10 школ образовалось. Потом часть прекратила существование. Часть далее распадалась и эволюционировала. Например похоже, что идея трикаи поша от локуттаравадинов - одной из подшкол махасангхики.
Процесс примерно такой же, как у протестантов, после раскола Мартина Лютера.

----------


## Поляков

> Из махасангхики по разным источникам 8 или 10 школ образовалось. Потом часть прекратила существование. Часть далее распадалась и эволюционировала. Поцес примерно такой же, как у протестантов, после раскола Мартина Лютера.


Нет, я имею в виду тех, кто отказался деньги брать и соль иметь.

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, я имею в виду тех, кто отказался деньги брать и соль иметь.


Дожила. Тхеравада называется  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (11.10.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Дожила. Тхеравада называется


Так сейчас монахи вроде деньги берут, соль тоже видел на столе.

----------


## Ондрий

> Сбылось. Махаяна как раз и появилась. На это время примерно приходится формирование сутр Праджняпарамиты. Так, что всё, как предсказал Будда.


осталось только подумать в каком же состоянии теперь и тхеравада, если упадок произошел как и было предсказано.

----------


## Топпер

> осталось только подумать в каком же состоянии теперь и тхеравада, если упадок произошел как и было предсказано.


Тхеравада не приняла Праджняпарамиту. Поэтому всё Ок.  :Smilie: 

В целом, конечно и в тхераваде не всё Ок. Но по крайней мере, больше механизмов самосохранения. У нас нет этого принципа, что неизвестный просветлённый может исправлять Канон. Дхаммакая правда пытается. Но, надеюсь, ей не дадут.

----------

Al Tolstykh (13.10.2012), Велеслав (11.10.2012), Леонид Ш (11.10.2012), Сергей Ч (11.10.2012), Фил (11.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тхеравада не приняла Праджняпарамиту.


То-то я все думаю: чего же вам не хватает?
А оказывается - запредельной мудрости.
Эх, рационалисты вы трезвомыслящие... )))))

----------

Pema Sonam (11.10.2012), Tong Po (11.10.2012), Wyrd (11.10.2012), Ондрий (11.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> То-то я все думаю: чего же вам не хватает?
> А оказывается - запредельной мудрости.
> Эх, рационалисты вы трезвомыслящие... )))))


Панньяпарами, как одна из парами у нас есть. А сутты - нет  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Леонид Ш (11.10.2012), Сергей Хос (11.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тхеравада - это тхеравада. От неё откололось ещё несколько школ, которые со временем исчезли. Тибетский буддизм не муласарвастивада так, что не аппелируйте сильно к этому.


Почему же не аппелировать ... виная оттуда. Так что как минимум один большой раздел учения относится к раннему буддизму.




> О чём мы и ведём речь: что в чудесное появление терма нужно верить.


Приведены ссылки на сутры. Или для вас надо специально выделить слова "сутра" в цитате, чтобы заметнее было?  :Smilie: 




> Ну вот вы выше попытались привести объяснение терма. Так на деле же просто подтвердили, что в них надо верить. При чём же здесь моё невежество?


Было приведено несколько цитат из сутр. Все претензии к Джамгон Конгтрулу. Сутры являются объектом веры, если вы про это забыли. Вдобавок вы упоминали, что терма свойственны ваджраяне. К сожалению, как видите по этим цитатам, это не так. Просто термин. По сути терма относятся и ко многим учениям махаяны. Впрочем для вас сутры махаяны не являются объектом доверия, а только сутты ПК. Ну так это тоже не проблема ни махаяны, ни ваджраяны.




> Передёргиваете вы.  Вы любите выдернуть частность и на основании этой частности сделать вид, что опровергли общность. Я об этом, а не конкретно о вопросе Валерия.


Это не передергивание. Включите логику наконец. Общность, а точнее логическое высказывание или довод (в данном случае), является достоверным, когда нет противоречий или когда хотя бы исключения указаны. Если такового нет, говорить про достоверность, истинность, универсальность общности - нонсенс. Тогда можно говорить что такая общность имеет место в строго определенных условиях определённой модели. Поэтому частности в таких случаях (когда общности на основании незнания придается значение универсальности) могут быть опровержением общности, поскольку указывают на несоответствия. И если таковые находятся, то надо либо прописывать соответствующую модель (что вы не делаете), либо показывать исключения (вам похоже знакомо только одно), либо менять определение, данное для общности.
Если же ограничения модели не указаны, не указаны исключения, не дается доказательство необходимости такой общности (ни вы, ни Валера никакого доказательства не приводите) - смысл тогда в "общности", которая становится абсурдной? Ни Валера, ни вы доказательства не приводите, кроме указания на веру. Это не доказательство, поскольку тхеравада также требует верить в сутры. Попробуйте привести другие доказательства, хоть в какой-то мере основанные на знании материала. Как там Валера сказал в другой теме? Доказательства должен привести тот человек, который выдвигает довод. Ну так действуйте.




> А под остальные - нужна.


Чесс слово насмешили.




> Для того, чтобы давать тантрическое посвящение, например Ямантаки, нужно посвящение или нет?


Оговоримся и уточним (поскольку у вас какая-то загадочная тяга к ритуалам). Для того, чтобы *человек мог использовать тот или иной метод*. А то по-вашему получится, что все так и рвутся давать например ванг Ямантаки окружающим. Но что касается этого пассажа (еще раз повторюсь, что соответствующая достаточно большая цитата была выложена на форуме и есть у меня на сайте), то в 39 главе Горной Дхармы Карма Чагме про это говорится достаточно ясно. Пенять на лень, нежелание и прочие несуразности не стоит, благо это не оправдание. Плюс есть в конце концов текст ритуала, составленный Сангье Лингпой как раз для таких случаев. То есть посредством этого человек может сделать и самопосвящение и дать фактически себе передачу при отсутствии учителя в пределах видимости. Подобный ритуал описан у Дюджома Ринпоче (если память не изменяет), есть среди текстов Вайрочаны, есть и в тантрах.




> Вы о чём-то своём.


Да нет, Топпер. О вас. Об отсутствии логики, представления о ваджраяне, неумении слушать других и пр.

За сим удаляюсь.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тхеравада для русских: превосходство, рациональность, минимализм.


Нет. Тхеравада не рациональность, а мудрость. Это - главная ее характеристика. Определение "Учение старцев" говорит о мудрости, прежде всего.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Может, хватит уже все это тереть? И вспомнить о своем неведенье и ограниченном понимании сознания другого существа?

Эффективное пользование любым буддийским методом зависит не оттого, каков этот метод, а от наличия благих заслуг у существа и того, насколько этот метод ему на данный момент подходит. Что еще тут сказать?

----------


## Топпер

> Почему же не аппелировать ... виная оттуда. Так что как минимум один большой раздел учения относится к раннему буддизму.


Знаете народную мудрость про килограмм мёда и килограмм....дёгтя? (заменил слово из-за жалобы Карма Палджор) Вот это из этой же области.



> Приведены ссылки на сутры. Или для вас надо специально выделить слова "сутра" в цитате, чтобы заметнее было?


Во-первых надо доказать, что эти сутры повествуют именно об этих терма. Которые в потоке сознания находят.
Во-вторых нужно доказать легитимность самих этих сутр. Вы же понимаете, что для меня это не слово Будды.



> Было приведено несколько цитат из сутр. Все претензии к Джамгон Конгтрулу. Сутры являются объектом веры, если вы про это забыли. Вдобавок вы упоминали, что терма свойственны ваджраяне. К сожалению, как видите по этим цитатам, это не так. Просто термин. По сути терма относятся и ко многим учениям махаяны. Впрочем для вас сутры махаяны не являются объектом доверия, а только сутты ПК. Ну так это тоже не проблема ни махаяны, ни ваджраяны.


Не подскажете, где ещё кроме ваджраяны есть терма?



> Чесс слово насмешили.


Так нужны для остальных посвящения или нет? Если в ваджраяне посвящения не нужны, вы так и скажите.



> Оговоримся и уточним (поскольку у вас какая-то загадочная тяга к ритуалам). Для того, чтобы *человек мог использовать тот или иной метод*.


Чтобы мог передавать другим, например.



> То есть посредством этого человек может сделать и самопосвящение и дать фактически себе передачу при отсутствии учителя в пределах видимости. Подобный ритуал описан у Дюджома Ринпоче (если память не изменяет), есть среди текстов Вайрочаны, есть и в тантрах.


Т.е. лама Миша из Качканара, который даёт это посвящение своим ученикам, делает это на вполне законных основаниях? Он мог самопосвятится, в отсутствие учителя?



> Да нет, Топпер. О вас. Об отсутствии логики, представления о ваджраяне, неумении слушать других и пр.


я и говорю, что о чём-то своём. Вы с какими-то своими ветряными мельницами боретесь.



> За сим удаляюсь.


Хорошо. На этом пока закончим.

----------

Велеслав (12.10.2012), Фил (11.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Может, хватит уже все это тереть? И вспомнить о своем неведенье и ограниченном понимании сознания другого существа?
> 
> Эффективное пользование любым буддийским методом зависит не оттого, каков этот метод, а от наличия благих заслуг у существа и того, насколько этот метод ему на данный момент подходит. Что еще тут сказать?


Да, пока прикрою тему.

----------

